# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) > Ναυπηγεία >  Ναυπηγεία Σύρου ΝΕΩΡΙΟΝ (NEORION Shipyard - Syros)

## giorgos....

*"Φλερτάρουν" με το ΝΕΩΡΙΟΝ οι Ρώσοι*

----------


## roussosf

> *"Φλερτάρουν" με το ΝΕΩΡΙΟΝ οι Ρώσοι*


ειναι αναθέρμανση παλιας ιστορίας η κάτι καινούργιο?
ποιος ξέρει?

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι ολοκληρώθηκε ο δεξαμενισμός του *Chrysoula S* το οποίο βρισκόταν στην μικρή δεξαμενή από τις 14 Απριλίου. Το βαπόρι θα παραμείνει σε προβλήτα του Ναυπηγείο, για τις υπόλοιπες εργασίες.

DSCN5565.jpg DSCN5598.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Γιατι έκατσε τόσο πολυ το καραβι στην δεξαμενή?

----------


## george123

Λόγω της αναστολής των εργασιών των Ναυπηγείων, συνέπεια των οικονομικών προβλημάτων του.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα το πρωί στο Νεώριον το Bulk Carrier *Atilla* τουρκικών συμφερόντων, ενώ στις αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου το *Sea Lady* εκτέλεσε εργασίες στα αμπάρια (υδροβολή) 

DSCN5655.jpg DSCN5634.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα το πρωί στο Νεώριον δυο βαποριά για επισκευή-δεξαμενισμό, το δεξαμενοπλοιο ΣΤΑΥΡΟΝΗΣΙ και το ψυγείο MARBELLA CARRIER. Να πω ότι το Σταυρονήσι της ΕLETSON είχε έρθει και πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι για δεξαμενισμό, και είναι από τα μεγαλύτερα πλοία που έχουν ανεβεί στη μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή ''Βιολαντω Γουλανδρη''
Μερικές φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα το πρωί

DSCN5728.jpg DSCN5753.jpg DSCN5764.jpg DSCN5774.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Πριν από λίγο στο Ναυπηγείο την σειρά του για δεξαμενισμό πήρε το *Zafer* της Ciner. Το Σταυρονησι τελείωσε τον δεξαμενισμό το μεσημέρι και βρίσκεται πλέον στη ράδα.

DSCN5862.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To *Amira* σήμερα στο Νεώριον για συντήρηση, είναι το βαπόρι του Χανδρή; αν γνωρίζει κάποιος ας μας πει..

DSCN5898.jpg DSCN59399.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτό λένε αγαπητέ φίλε οι βάσεις δεδομένων :

_IMO number : 9216248
Name of ship : AMIRA
Ship manager/Commercial manager : CHANDRIS HELLAS INC - 95, Akti Miaouli, 185 38 Piraeus, Greece.
Registered owner : PYRAMID NAVIGATION CO ESA - Care of Chandris (Hellas) Inc - 95, Akti Miaouli, 185 38 Piraeus, Greece._

----------


## express adonis

απανταω σε αυτο το θεμα για να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καποιο θεμα με το marinetraffic..εδω και μια εβδομαδα μου δειχνει λευκη οθονη..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To *Amira* σήμερα στο Νεώριον για συντήρηση, είναι το βαπόρι του Χανδρή; αν γνωρίζει κάποιος ας μας πει..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169932 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169933


Το σινιάλο είναι τροποποίηση του παλιού φορτηγίσιου  του Χανδρή.Προφανώς ανήκει σε μέλος της οικογένειας κ το διαχειρίζεται η Chandris(Hellas).

----------


## SteliosK

*Mercurius
*Σήμερα στο  ΝΕΩΡΙΟΝ
sk_0014.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Νέα άφιξη *Rainbow Quest* σήμερα στο Νεώριον.
Στέλιο ευχαριστούμε για όλες τις όμορφες εικόνες από το νησί! 

DSCN5986.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Τελείωσε με τον δεξαμενισμό του το *MERCURIUS* και αναχώρησε από το ΝΕΩΡΙΟ όπως είδαμε *εδώ

*
Ενώ παραμένει το δεξαμενόπλοιο *AMIRA* για τις τελευταίες εργασίες*.
sk_0079.jpg sk_0084.JPG*

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα το πρωί απευθείας από τη ράδα για δεξαμενισμό το κοντεινεραδικο *Cerinthus

*DSCN6049.jpg

----------


## despo

Απ' το κακό στο χειρότερο ....
http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...roy-h-deh.html

----------


## manoubras 33

> Απ' το κακό στο χειρότερο ....
> http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...roy-h-deh.html


Η δόση προς την ΔΕΗ έχει πληρωθεί, και τις τελευταίες ημέρες λειτουργεί χωρίς διακοπές το ρεύμα της επιχειρήσεις.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ένα πλοίο χθες στο Νεώριον της Grecomar, συμφερόντων κ.Λεβεντάκη το *Orion Express

*DSCN6092.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *ΣΤΡΟΦΑΔΕΣ* της Εletson βρίσκεται από χθες στο Νεώριον για δεξαμενισμό, το δεξαμενόπλοιο έχει μήκος 228 μέτρα και πλάτος 32,22 γεμάτη για τα καλά η δεξαμενή.

DSCN6148.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα στο Νεώριον έφτασε ρυμουλκούμενο το *Eurocargo Valencia*, το βαπόρι αντιμετωπίζει κάποια βλάβη. Επίσης από εχθές στο ντόκο ''Σαραντάρη βρίσκεται για εργασίες το *Citrus Express*, ενώ σήμερα άφησε την μικρή δεξαμενή το *Fatih* της Ciner, και αναχώρησε από το Ναυπηγείο. Αυτή τι στιγμή στην μικρή δεξαμενή μπαίνει το γκαζάδικο Aristidis της Capital προερχόμενο από τον Πειραιά. 

DSCN6267.jpg DSCN6252.jpg DSCN6263.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ένα όμορφο νοσταλγικό αφιέρωμα για το Νεώριο της Σύρου με σπάνιο φωτογραφικό υλικό.

http://www.huffingtonpost.gr/2015/06...grhpmg00000001

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στη Σύρο το EUROCARGO VALENCIA με μηχανικό πρόβλημα*

----------


## SteliosK

> Σήμερα στο Νεώριον έφτασε ρυμουλκούμενο το *Eurocargo Valencia*, το βαπόρι αντιμετωπίζει κάποια βλάβη. Επίσης από εχθές στο ντόκο ''Σαραντάρη βρίσκεται για εργασίες το *Citrus Express*, ενώ σήμερα άφησε την μικρή δεξαμενή το *Fatih* της Ciner, και αναχώρησε από το Ναυπηγείο. Αυτή τι στιγμή στην μικρή δεξαμενή μπαίνει το γκαζάδικο Aristidis της Capital προερχόμενο από τον Πειραιά. 
> 
> DSCN6267.jpg DSCN6252.jpg DSCN6263.jpg


Eυχαριστούμε φίλε manoubras33 για την ενημέρωση!
Aπό άλλη γωνία σήμερα βλέπουμε το *m/t Citrus Express* - *m/y Nomad* - *m/v Faith* - *m/t Strofades
*
sk_1370.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο Ναυπηγείο έφτασε σήμερα το φορτηγό πλοίο *Halandriani* του Συριανού εφοπλιστή Αντώνη Βαλμά. Τα ονόματα των πλοίων της εταιρίας προέρχονται από ιστορικούς οικισμούς της Σύρου.

DSCN6362.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To Freja Hafnia στο Νεώριον περιμένει για τον δεξαμενισμό του. Ας δούμε σήμερα μια γενική εικόνα του ναυπηγείου, με πλοία που εκτελούν εργασίες.
Απο αριστερά *Freja Hafnia, 38 victory, Πολύαιγoς, Eurocargo Valencia.* Tο ρυμουλκό Bourbon Pearl έχει γίνει μόνιμος κάτοικος Σύρου δεν πιάνεται... :Single Eye: 

DSCN6392.jpg DSCN6401.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Το πρώτο βαπόρι για το 2016 στο Νεώριον είναι το *Alkiviadis* της Capital, αν και δύσκολα τα πράγματα και φέτος για το ναυπηγείο, μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά, εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο στους εργαζόμενους!

DSCN6438.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Από τις 9 Γενάρη βρίσκεται στο Νεώριον για συντήρηση το *Syros Wind*, πολλοί το γνωρίζουν το καραβάκι από το Ν.Μ.Δραππετσονας που βρισκόταν εκεί καιρό.

DSCN6472.jpg DSCN64822.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Από τις 9 Γενάρη βρίσκεται στο Νεώριον για συντήρηση το *Syros Wind*, πολλοί το γνωρίζουν το καραβάκι από το Ν.Μ.Δραππετσονας που βρισκόταν εκεί καιρό.
> 
> DSCN6472.jpg DSCN64822.jpg


8-12-15 εκανε δοκιμαστικο,το επιασα κατα τυχη!οταν περνουσα απο το Ν.Μ.Δ,ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σου,απο την ομορφη Συρο.

----------


## SteliosK

> Το πρώτο βαπόρι για το 2016 στο Νεώριον είναι το *Alkiviadis* της Capital, αν και δύσκολα τα πράγματα και φέτος για το ναυπηγείο, μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά, εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο στους εργαζόμενους!
> 
> DSCN6438.jpg


Mακάρι να πάνε καλά το 2016 φίλε manoubras33!
Λίγο πριν ανέβει στην δεξαμενή.
sk_1664.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*ECS Cristina I* Ιούνιος 2011 
Κατά την διάρκεια του αποδεξαμενισμου, το βαπόρι δεν είχε σωστό ερματισμό και παρουσίασε κλίση ''έγειρε'' προς τα αριστερά. Από το συμβάν δεν σημειώθηκε κανένας τραυματισμός, και ούτε διαπιστώθηκε κάποια ζημιά. Την ευθύνη σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις την έχουν οι αξιωματικοί του πλοίου.

DSCN2891.jpg

----------


## yiannissin

> Στο Ναυπηγείο έφτασε σήμερα το φορτηγό πλοίο *Halandriani* του Συριανού εφοπλιστή Αντώνη Βαλμά. Τα ονόματα των πλοίων της εταιρίας προέρχονται από ιστορικούς οικισμούς της Σύρου.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 170944


Και το ιστορικό του πως έφτασε και περισσότερο του ΠΩΣ ΕΦΥΓΕ το πλοίο......   :Apologetic: 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/843660/gal...kwn-nayphgeiwn

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *Alkyon* της ιστορικής εφοπλιστικής οικογένειας Φαφαλιού, από σήμερα πλέον στο Νεώριον, το βαπόρι είχε φτάσει στη ράδα από τα ξημερώματα του Σαββάτου. Στο βαπόρι θα γίνουν εργασίες αμμοβολής στα αμπάρια, και στη δεξαμενή ύφαλα και έξαλλα.
Υ.Γ. Το βαπόρι πρέπει να έχει πουληθεί σε άλλη ξένη εταιρία, θα δούμε με τον καιρό...

DSCN6641.jpg DSCN6649.jpg DSCN6660.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Από εχθές το πρωί άλλα δυο βαποριά έφτασαν στο Ναυπηγείο για επισκευές-δεξαμενισμό, πρόκειται για τα *Β.Μ.Spiridon* και το bulk *RHL Clarita*.Το B.m.Spiridon στη δεξαμενή ήταν ψυγείο και έχει μετατραπεί σε ζωάδικο, όμορφο δεν το λες, άλλα την δουλειά του θα την κάνει...Ας τα δούμε λοιπόν.

DSCN6699.jpg DSCN6712.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ας δούμε δυο σημερινές εικόνες από το Ναυπηγείο, με πλοία που εκτελούν επισκευές. Το *Hammonia Bavaria*, και στις δεξαμενές έχουμε το *Celestyal Nefeli* και το bulk *Elena Ve* της Golden Union του κ. Θεωδορου Βενιάμη.

DSCN6857.jpg DSCN6874.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο Ναυπηγείο αυτές τις ημέρες για δεξαμενισμό η γνωστή θαλαμηγός *Ιssham Al Baher* Με τα 115 μετρά μήκος έχει κλέψει τις εντυπώσεις με την παρουσία του στο νησί..χάρμα οφθαλμού!

DSCN6954.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο Ναυπηγείο αυτές τις ημέρες για δεξαμενισμό η γνωστή θαλαμηγός *Ιssham Al Baher* Με τα 115 μετρά μήκος έχει κλέψει τις εντυπώσεις με την παρουσία του στο νησί..χάρμα οφθαλμού!
> 
> DSCN6954.jpg


 ATLANTIS,όταν στην Ελλάδα κάναμε θαύματα...

----------


## tolaras

Πράγματι...

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΣΙΣ ΠΕΡΑΙΑΕΥΣ
*Άλλο ένα βαπόρι της Golden Union σήμερα στο Νεώριον. Επίσης ετοιμάζεται για αναχώρηση το αυτοκινητάδικο του Grimaldi, το οποίο έκανε ένα σύντομο δεξαμενισμό πριν λίγες μέρες.

DSCN6989.jpg DSCN6958.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα σήμερα μέσα στο ναυπηγείο, με δυο πλοία να εκτελούν εργασίες.

DSCN7072.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*Equinox Dream*
Αρκετές μέρες είχε να φανεί βαπόρι στο Νεώριον...

DSCN7102.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα έφτασε στο Νεώριον για τον δεξαμενισμό του το γκαζάδικο *Libera.

*DSCN7125.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Σήμερα έφτασε στο Νεώριον για τον δεξαμενισμό του το γκαζάδικο *Libera.
> 
> *DSCN7125.jpg


ομορφες φωτο,απο το τηλεγραφείο!

----------


## manoubras 33

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες έφτασε άλλο ένα πλοίο για δεξαμενισμό το *Meraklis* πρώην Harrier, όπως βλέπουμε στην πρύμη πρόχειρα γραμμένο. Στην πιάτσα ακούγεται ότι θα έρθουν βαποριά για επισκευή, τα χρήματα προς τους εργαζόμενους δεν ξέρω πότε θα έρθουν...

DSCN7155.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τις τελευταίες ημέρες έφτασε άλλο ένα πλοίο για δεξαμενισμό το *Meraklis* πρώην Harrier, όπως βλέπουμε στην πρύμη πρόχειρα γραμμένο. Στην πιάτσα ακούγεται ότι θα έρθουν βαποριά για επισκευή, τα χρήματα προς τους εργαζόμενους δεν ξέρω πότε θα έρθουν...
> 
> DSCN7155.jpg


Tέτοια ονόματα βγάζει η παραδοσιακή χιώτικη εταιρεία του Ευσταθίου.

----------


## manoubras 33

Eurocargo Valencia
Χθες το απόγευμα αναχώρησε έπειτα από σχεδόν 10 μήνες παραμονής του στο ναυπηγείο, με την βοήθεια του ρυμουλκού Karapiperis new generation όπου το συνόδευσε μέχρι το ανοιχτό πέλαγος. Να θυμίσουμε ότι το βαπόρι αντιμετώπιζε ζημιά στο μειωτήρα.

----------


## andria salamis

Παρασκευή 02-09-2016.Να δούμε και μια φωτο του.
Την Κυριακη 04-09 παρατήρησα οτι ειχε ανάψει το απόγευμα.

P1080270.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα στο Νεώριον εκτέλεσε δεξαμενισμό το ιστιοφόρο κρουαζιερόπλοιο *Star Clipper*, το πλοίο έχει προγραμματίσει εκτεταμένες επισκευές, και το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα μείνει αρκετές μέρες στο Νεώριον.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το πρωί στο Νεώριον δεξαμενίστηκε το φορτηγό *Federal Lyra*, στις αρχές του επόμενου μήνα θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλα πλοία για επισκευές.

DSCN7188.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*Max Stability* της μεγάλης VROON στην μικρή δεξαμενή από εχθές, κάποιο θέμα έχει το βαπόρι, καθώς γυρνάει από πρόσφατο δεξαμενισμό-συντήρηση απο τα Ναυπηγεία της Yalova..Επίσης στο Νεώριον αυτές τις μέρες βρίσκεται πάνω στο syncrolift, το Orca του Στέλιου Χατζηιωάννου από τη Μύκονο.

DSCN7217.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Νωρίς το πρωί ξεκίνησε η ρυμούλκηση της πλωτής δεξαμενής Ν.3 του πολεμικού Ναυτικού από το ναύσταθμο της Σουδας με προορισμό το Νεώριον Σύρου. Οι εργασίες επισκευής οπού θα γίνουν στο Ναυπηγείο, θα δώσουν μια ανάσα στους εργαζόμενους, όπου αντιμετωπιζουν μεγάλα οικονομικά προβλήματα. Άντε με το καλό καλή άφιξη! Το ρυμουλκιο της ΠΔ Ν.3 το έχει αναλάβει το ρυμουλκό Christos XXXIII.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχάριστα τα νέα σου φίλε. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## manoubras 33

Αυτήν την ώρα στο Νεώριον εκτελεί δεξαμενισμό το ναυαγοσωστικό ανοικτής θαλάσσης *Nordic Prince*, εντυπωσιακό το θέαμα καθώς δεν έχει πάρει κάβο το ρυμουλκό Κέρβερος του Ναυπηγείου που το συνοδεύει, με τα δικά του μέσα εισέρχεται σιγά σιγά στη μεγάλη πλωτή. Ο βοριάς είναι δυνατός πολύ, άλλα φάνηκε ότι τα πηγαίνει καλά μέχρι τη μπούκα της δεξαμενής. Δυνατό εργαλείο!! Ας δούμε δυο φώτο.

DSCN7298.JPG DSCN7305.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν το πλοίο ειναι DP τι να το κάνει το Ρ/Κ

----------


## manoubras 33

Ας δούμε την πλωτή δεξαμενή No3 του πολεμικού Ναυτικού πάνω στην μικρή του Ναυπηγείου.

DSCN7307.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο Νεώριον βρίσκεται από την Κυριακή για συντήρηση-επισκευή το νέο απόκτημα του Συριανού εφοπλιστή Αντώνη Βαλμά. Καλοτάξιδο!

DSCN7328.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Πριν λίγες ημέρες κατέβηκε από την μικρή δεξαμενή η *ΠΔ Νο3* του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, τέλος του μήνα αναμένεται να αναχώρηση από το ναυπηγείο με τις εργασίες να έχουν ολοκληρωθεί.

DSCN7344.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε για τις ανταποκρίσεις σου.

----------


## Nautilia News

*ΝΕΩΡΙΟ: Μεταθέτει αλλού τα προβλήματα ο κ. Ν. Ταβουλάρης*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα  https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/neorio-...os-tavoularis/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

*Τρεις επενδυτές «φλερτάρουν» με τα ναυπηγεία στο Νεώριο Σύρου**Στόχος η συνέχιση της λειτουργίας με μεγαλύτερο αγκάθι τα χρέη της εταιρείας*Δευτέρα, 31 Ιουλίου 2017 09:28
*UPD:*14:39


*Alexandros Stamatiou / SOOC*

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της «Ν», στη διυπουργική που έγινε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα υπό τον υπουργό Επικρατείας, Αλέξανδρο Φλαμπουράρη, αναφέρθηκαν τρία ονόματα υποψήφιων επενδυτών για τα ναυπηγεία Σύρου του ομίλου Νεώριον. 




A- A A+


shortlink


in[COLOR=#FFFFFF !important]*Share*


[/COLOR]
*Σχετικά θέματα**«Γόρδιος δεσμός» η Πλοηγική Υπηρεσία στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά* 25/07 09:36*Εντυπωσιακή άνοδος παραγγελιών πλοίων σε ευρωπαϊκούς ομίλους* 26/07 09:44*Κινητικότητα των Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών για αγορές πλοίων* 18/07 09:57*«Σκόπελος» η απόφαση του ICC για τα Ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά* 11/07 09:32


_Από την έντυπη έκδοση_
*Του Αντώνη Τσιμπλάκη*
atsimp@naftemporiki.gr
Κορυφώνεται η αγωνία για τα ναυπηγεία Σύρου, με τους εργαζομένους να ζητούν την είσοδο επενδυτή προκειμένου να εξασφαλιστεί η συνέχιση της λειτουργία τους και την παρούσα διοίκηση σε συνεργασία με το κράτος να βολιδοσκοπούν τις προθέσεις των ενδιαφερομένων.
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της «Ν», στη διυπουργική που έγινε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα υπό τον υπουργό Επικρατείας, Αλέξανδρο Φλαμπουράρη, αναφέρθηκαν τρία ονόματα υποψήφιων επενδυτών για τα ναυπηγεία Σύρου του ομίλου Νεώριον. Το ένα είναι του Ελληνοαμερικανού κ. Πάνου Ξενοκώστα, επικεφαλής του ομίλου ONEX, ο οποίος σύμφωνα με τις ίδιες πληροφορίες βρίσκεται σε διαπραγματεύσεις με τον όμιλο αλλά και την ελληνική κυβέρνηση εδώ και περίπου έξι μήνες. Το δεύτερο όνομα που ακούστηκε είναι του κ. Κωνσταντίνου Αγγέλου, επιχειρηματία-εφοπλιστή που δραστηριοποιείται στον Περσικό Κόλπο. Οι πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι ενημερώθηκε πρόσφατα για τις εξελίξεις και ότι κάτω από συγκεκριμένες προϋποθέσεις θα μπορούσε να ενδιαφερθεί. Το τρίτο όνομα, για το οποίο γίνεται λόγος, αφορά έναν ναυπηγικό όμιλο από τη Νότιο Κορέα, ο οποίος στο παρελθόν είχε επιδείξει ενδιαφέρον για επέκτασή του στην Ελλάδα. Ο όμιλος έχει ενημερωθεί για τα τεκταινόμενα στο Νεώριο και παρακολουθεί διακριτικά, επισημάνθηκε στη «Ν».
*Νέα κεφάλαια*
Το πρώτο ζητούμενο είναι οι επενδύσεις που θα χρειαστεί να γίνουν στα ναυπηγεία προκειμένου να επαναλειτουργήσουν. Υπάρχουν δύο εξεταζόμενα σενάρια. Το ένα είναι να παραμείνει ως αμιγώς ναυπηγική η επιχείρηση, εστιάζοντας στην κατασκευή mega yachts αλλά και στην κατασκευή ειδικών off shore πλατφορμών, προκειμένου να εξυπηρετήσουν τις ανάγκες που γεννούν τα νέα γεωπολιτικά και ενεργειακά δεδομένα της περιοχής. Μια τέτοια πρόταση έχει καταθέσει σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες ο όμιλος ONEX του κ. Ξενοκώστα. 
Από την άλλη πλευρά, στον κ. Αγγέλου λέγεται ότι έχει γίνει και μια εναλλακτική πρόταση. Τα ναυπηγεία να εξακολουθήσουν να δραστηριοποιούνται στον τομέα των yachts, αλλά η δραστηριότητα αυτή να συμπληρωθεί και από μερική αλλαγή χρήσης σε μαρίνα, ούτως ώστε να είναι περισσότερο βιώσιμη επιχείρηση.




Remaining Time-0:28

Fullscreen

Mute



*Τα κόστη*
Το μεγαλύτερο ζήτημα πάντως και σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι τα χρέη της εταιρείας, τα οποία σύμφωνα με την εικόνα που έχουν στα χέρια τους οι υποψήφιοι επενδυτές φτάνουν τα 60 εκατ. ευρώ συνολικά. Το πρόβλημα εδώ, όπως επισημάνθηκε στη «Ν», είναι κυρίως οι οφειλές προς το κράτος οι οποίες θα πρέπει να μειωθούν ώστε να πειστούν οι επενδυτές να κάνουν την κίνησή τους. Οι ίδιες πληροφορίες υπογραμμίζουν ότι θα γίνει μια προσπάθεια το επόμενο διάστημα να κατατεθεί τροπολογία στη Βουλή ώστε να δίνεται η δυνατότητα στους δημόσιους φορείς να δέχονται το haircut των χρεών σε επιχειρήσεις και έξω από το πλαίσιο του εξωδικαστικού συμβιβασμού. 
Σημειώνεται, επίσης, σύμφωνα με τους υποψήφιους επενδυτές, ότι στους εργαζομένους θα πρέπει να καταβληθούν περίπου 10 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ οι επενδύσεις στον ναυπηγικό τομέα υπολογίζονται περί τα 20 εκατ. ευρώ.
*Στην Ελευσίνα*
Στάσιμη είναι η κατάσταση στο μεγάλο ναυπηγείο του ομίλου Νεώριον στην Ελευσίνα. Οι πιστώτριες τράπεζες προσπαθούν να δώσουν μια λύση προκειμένου να εξασφαλίσουν ότι δεν θα χάσουν τα κεφάλαιά τους. 
Νωρίτερα μέσα στον χρόνο ο υφυπουργός Ανάπτυξης κ. Στέργιος Πιρτσιόλας είχε αναφερθεί στο ενδιαφέρον της Cosco, το οποίο όμως ενδέχεται να έχει ατονήσει στο μεσοδιάστημα, αφού δεν υπάρχουν εξελίξεις. 
Σύμφωνα με την εικόνα που έχει η «Ν», τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας, τα οποία θεωρούνται στο ευρύ κοινό «ανενεργά», στο εξάμηνο του 2017 έχουν δεχθεί για μικρές επισκευές περίπου 20 εμπορικά πλοία τα οποία απέφεραν κοντά στα 6 εκατ. ευρώ έσοδα (συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των υπεργολάβων), ενώ στις εγκαταστάσεις τους έγιναν εργασίες σε μια μεγάλη θαλαμηγό, οι οποίες υπολογίζεται ότι κόστισαν περισσότερα από 10 εκατ. ευρώ. 
Το προσωπικό εστιάζει στις μεγάλες δυσκολίες, εκτός των άλλων, στην αδυναμία εξεύρεσης χρηματοδότησης από τις τράπεζες, ποσού κοντά στα 3,5 εκατ. ευρώ προκειμένου να επισκευαστεί η μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή για να μπορούν να «ανέβουν» πλοία για εκτεταμένες επισκευές. Σύμφωνα με ένα business plan που έχει εκπονηθεί, η επιχείρηση μπορεί να καταστεί βιώσιμη με έσοδα 30 εκατ. ευρώ και μείωση του εργασιακού κόστους


ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## andria salamis

7/9/17 Ερημιά στο Νεώριο,κρίμα σκληρή εικόνα,εχω γεύση απο Ναυπηγείο.!!!!!!

P1130418.JPG

----------


## npapad

> 7/9/17 Ερημιά στο Νεώριο,κρίμα σκληρή εικόνα,εχω γεύση απο Ναυπηγείο.!!!!!!
> 
> P1130418.JPG


Φίλε Ανδριανέ, το ίδιο σκεφτόμουν και εγώ αρχές Αυγούστου που επισκέφτηκα την Ερμούπολη... Στεναχωρήθηκα πάρα πολύ έτσι που το είδα. Ελπίζω να διευθετηθεί το θέμα σύντομα και να επιστρέψει στην κανονική του λειτουργία...

----------


## andria salamis

> Φίλε Ανδριανέ, το ίδιο σκεφτόμουν και εγώ αρχές Αυγούστου που επισκέφτηκα την Ερμούπολη... Στεναχωρήθηκα πάρα πολύ έτσι που το είδα. Ελπίζω να διευθετηθεί το θέμα σύντομα και να επιστρέψει στην κανονική του λειτουργία...


 Ηθελα να έρθω μόνιμα στο Νησι,αλλα έβλεπα τα προβλήματα, σκεπτόμουν για δουλεια στο Ναυπηγείο,δούλευε μεσα άνθρωπος δικός μου.
Τελικά έπιασα δουλειά  σε αλλο Ναυπηγειο!!!!!! καλημερα.Μανωλη,καλημερα σε ολους.

----------


## pantelis2009

*«Σκληρό πόκερ» για το Νεώριο – Στο «παιχνίδι» και η Cosco*Από
Γιώργος Μανέττας -

4 Οκτωβρίου 2017 06:01

_Κοινοποίηση στο Facebook
__ Κάντε Tweet στο Twitter
   
_

_File photos of the Neorion Shipyards of Syros island. The Neorion shipyard workers suspend their almost 3 months long strike after their payment demands were met. In Ermoupolis, Syros island_

_Στην τελική ευθεία –όπως όλα δείχνουν- εισέρχεται η προσπάθεια διάσωσης για το Νεώριο Σύρου. Οι διεργασίες για την ανάδειξη του στρατηγικού επενδυτή που θα αναλάβει την εξυγίανση του πολύπαθου ναυπηγείου κορυφώνονται, με κυβερνητική πηγή να δηλώνει πως «έχει αρχίσει η αντίστροφη μέτρηση για την εξεύρεση λύσης»._
_Από την περασμένη εβδομάδα βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη αλλεπάλληλες συναντήσεις με τους υποψήφιους επενδυτές ενώ σήμερα αναμένεται συνάντηση και με την Cosco, προκειμένου να διερευνηθούν οι προθέσεις της.__Πηγές της κινέζικης εταιρείας επιβεβαιώνουν τη συνάντηση και τονίζουν πως πηγαίνουν στο ραντεβού κατόπιν πρόσκλησης της κυβέρνησης, προσθέτοντας πως περιμένουν να ακούσουν με ενδιαφέρον την πρότασή της.__Κυβερνητική πηγή εκτιμά πως η ανάδειξη του νικητή δεν πρόκειται να αργήσει και τονίζει πως μέχρι το τέλος της τρέχουσας εβδομάδα θα υπάρχει πλήρης εικόνα για την κάθε πρόταση ξεχωριστά.__Όπως λέει η ίδια πηγή, παρότι δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο χρονικό όριο που να δεσμεύει την κυβέρνηση υπάρχουν περίπου 300 εργαζόμενοι στους οποίους οφείλονται δεδουλευμένα 20 μηνών και οι οποίοι αγωνιούν για το μέλλον τους.__Ξεκαθαρίζει ακόμη ότι φαβορί δεν υπάρχει και νικητής θα αναδειχθεί αυτός που θα βάλει τα περισσότερα χρήματα, εξασφαλίζοντας παράλληλα την άμεση επαναλειτουργία του ναυπηγείου.__¶νθρωποι που παρακολουθούν στενά την υπόθεση αναφέρουν πως οι διαπραγματεύσεις είναι σκληρές, με την κάθε πλευρά να πιέζει για το καλύτερο δυνατό.__Είναι ενδεικτικό πως η αμερικάνικη ONEX αποφάσισε να «ανεβάσει» σημαντικά την προσφορά της στα 60 εκατ. ευρώ από 40 εκατ. ευρώ, ζητώντας ωστόσο διευκολύνσεις στην εξόφληση των υποχρεώσεων που βαραίνουν το ναυπηγείο. «Σηκώσαμε τον πήχη ψηλά, γιατί θέλουμε να αποκτήσουμε το ναυπηγείο. Το τίμημα που δίνουμε είναι οκτώ φορές πάνω από την σημερινή αξία της επιχείρησης», σημειώνει στέλεχος της εταιρείας__Ο ίδιος υπογραμμίζει πως στην ONEX προτάθηκε να αποκτήσει «πακέτο» και τα ναυπηγεία της Ελευσίνας, κάτι που ωστόσο δεν έγινε αποδεκτό. «Η πρότασή μας αφορά αποκλειστικά το Νεώριο. Εάν στο κάδρο μπει και η Ελευσίνα τότε θα χρειαστούμε χρόνο για να εξετάσουμε το ζήτημα και να καταθέσουμε νέα πρόταση», είπε στους αρμόδιους υπουργούς η πλευρά της αμερικάνικης εταιρείας._
_Τι λένε οι εργαζόμενοι__Πέραν της ONEX του Πάνου Ξενοκώστα, ενδιαφέρον για το Νεώριο έχουν εκδηλώσει η κορεάτικηDaewoo μέσω εκπροσώπων της αλλά και ομάδα εφοπλιστών και επιχειρηματιών από την Σύρο.__Εκπρόσωπος των εργαζομένων τονίζει την ανάγκη να υπάρξει άμεσα λύση στο πρόβλημα καθώς οι εργαζόμενοι «δεν αντέχουν άλλο».__Υπογραμμίζει μάλιστα πως το γεγονός πως παραμένουν τόσοι πολλούς μήνες απλήρωτοι δημιουργεί τεράστιο κοινωνικό πρόβλημα σε ολόκληρο την Σύρο, αφού το ναυπηγείο «καταλαμβάνει το 80% της οικονομίας του νησιού».__Διευκρινίζει πως η τοπική κοινωνία τάσσεται υπέρ της λύσης που προτείνει η ONEX, (όπως λέει υπάρχουν και σχετικά ψηφίσματα) καθώς είναι η μόνη που εξασφαλίζει την επαναλειτουργία του ναυπηγείου ως έχει και όχι ως μαρίνα ή κάποια άλλη χρήση και ταυτόχρονα εξασφαλίζει τη διατήρηση όλων των θέσεων εργασίας.__Πίεση ασκούν και οι επενδυτές, οι οποίοι θέλουν να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο το συντομότερο δυνατό. Κύκλοι της ONEX λένε πως δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για χάσιμο καθώς το ναυπηγείο χρειάζεται ευρεία συντήρηση για να τεθεί ξανά σε πλήρη λειτουργία και να είναι ανταγωνιστικό.__Να σημειωθεί πως οι συνολικές υποχρεώσεις των ναυπηγείων Νεωρίου ξεπερνούν τα 60 εκατ. ευρώ, με το μεγαλύτερο μέρος να αφορά χρέη προς Δημόσιο και ΙΚΑ ενώ ο τραπεζικός δανεισμός κυμαίνεται στα 6,5 εκατ. ευρώ._
_156 χρόνια ιστορίας__Το Νεώριο Σύρου λειτουργεί από το 1861 και είναι ένα από τα παλαιότερα μηχανουργεία της Ελλάδας. ¶λλαξε πολλά χέρια και πέρασε από διαδοχικές φάσεις ακμής και παρακμής ενώ οι σημαντικότεροι Ερμουπολίτες διατέλεσαν μέτοχοι, σύμβουλοι, αλλά και δανειστές ή προμηθευτές της εταιρείας.__Τα πρώτα χρόνια την τεχνική διεύθυνση είχαν Αγγλοι και Γάλλοι. Μετά το κλείσιμο του επί δύο σχεδόν χρόνια, το Νεώριο αγοράστηκε το 1994 από τη σημερινή «Νεώριoν Νέα Α.Ε.» που ανήκει στον επιχειρηματία Νίκο Ταβουλάρη και άρχισε να λειτουργεί ξανά. Το 1997 η εταιρεία προέβη στην αγορά και των ναυπηγείων της Ελευσίνας.__Τα τελευταία χρόνια το Νεώριο αντιμετωπίζει σοβαρά οικονομικά προβλήματα λόγω και του σκληρού ανταγωνισμού από τα ναυπηγεία της Τουρκίας και της Μάλτας.__Εξυπηρετεί κυρίως ακτοπλοϊκά πλοία με ελληνική σημαία των γραμμών του Αιγαίου για τον ετήσιο τακτικό δεξαμενισμό και συντήρησή τους. Από τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο παραμένει κλειστό ενώ τα δυο τελευταία χρόνια υπολειτουργεί._

----------


## pantelis2009

*«Λευκός καπνός» για το Νεώριο: Η αμερικάνικη Onex προτιμητέος επενδυτής*Από
Γιώργος Μανέττας -

20 Οκτωβρίου 2017 12:01




_Κοινοποίηση στο Facebook
__ Κάντε Tweet στο Twitter
   
_


_Ύστερα από πολύμηνες διαπραγματεύσεις, η κυβέρνηση κατέληξε στον προτιμητέο επενδυτή για το Νεώριο Σύρου. Πρόκειται για την αμερικάνικη Onex που εκπροσωπείται από τον Πάνο Ξενοκώστα.__Κορυφαία κυβερνητική πηγή αναφέρει πως η Onex αποτελεί την πρώτη επιλογή για την διάσωση των ιστορικών ναυπηγείων που παραμένουν κλειστά από τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο και τονίζει πως στις αρχές της επόμενης εβδομάδας η εταιρεία θα κληθεί να προσκομίσει επιπλέον στοιχεία για την πρότασή της αλλά και να ενημερωθεί για τα επόμενα βήματα.__Η ίδια πηγή υπογραμμίζει πως δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο χρονοδιάγραμμα για την επισφράγιση της συμφωνίας, προσθέτοντας πως «η ταχύτητα ολοκλήρωσης της παραπάνω διαδικασίας είναι κάτι που θα εξαρτηθεί και από την ίδια την εταιρεία».__¶νθρωποι που παρακολουθούν από κοντά την υπόθεση επισημαίνουν πως η Onex κατέθεσε την καλύτερη προσφορά απΆ όλους τους υποψήφιους επενδυτές που διεκδίκησαν τα ναυπηγεία, η οποία έφθασε τελικά στα 60 εκατ. ευρώ από 40 εκατ. ευρώ στην αρχή.__Ενδιαφέρον είχαν εκδηλώσει επίσης η κορεάτικη Daewoo αλλά και ομάδα εφοπλιστών και επιχειρηματιών από την Σύρο ενώ στο τραπέζι των διαπραγματεύσεων κλήθηκε και η Cosco.__Εργαζόμενοι των ναυπηγείων δηλώνουν πως την πρόταση της Onex υποστηρίζει σύσσωμη η τοπική κοινωνία της Σύρου, λέγοντας πως είναι η μόνη που διασφαλίζει την επαναλειτουργία της επιχείρησης ως έχει και μαζί όλες τις θέσεις εργασίας.__Να σημειωθεί πως τις εξελίξεις γύρω από το Νεώριο παρακολουθεί με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον η αμερικάνικη κυβέρνηση. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, σε συνέχεια της επίσκεψη του Αμερικανού Πρέσβη στα ναυπηγεία το περασμένο καλοκαίρι, η πρόταση της Onex ήταν μεταξύ των θεμάτων που συζητήθηκαν στη συνάντηση του Αμερικανού Προέδρου Ντόναλτ Τραμπ και του Έλληνα Πρωθυπουργού, Αλέξη Τσίπρα κατά την πρόσφατη επίσκεψη του τελευταίου στις ΗΠΑ._*Who is Who*_Το Νεώριο είναι από τα παλαιότερα ναυπηγεία της χώρας, ανήκει στον επιχειρηματία Νίκο Ταβουλάρη και απασχολεί περίπου 300 εργαζόμενους. Παραμένει κλειστό από τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο ενώ υπολειτουργεί εδώ και δυο χρόνια. Τα χρέη του ξεπερνούν τα 60 εκατ. ευρώ, με το μεγαλύτερο μέρος να αφορά χρέη προς Δημόσιο και ΙΚΑ.__Η ΟΝΕΧ αποτελεί έναν πολυεθνικό τεχνολογικό και επενδυτικό όμιλο με παρουσία στην Ευρώπη, τις ΗΠΑ τη Μέση Ανατολή και την Αφρική. Έχει έδρα τη Νέα Υόρκη και διαχειρίζεται κεφάλαια πολλών δισεκατομμυρίων ευρώ.__Από την ίδρυσή της το 2004, υλοποιεί τόσο στην Ελλάδα όσο και στο εξωτερικό έργα στους τομείς της Πληροφορικής και των Τηλεπικοινωνιών, της Πολιτικής Προστασίας  και της Διαχείρισης Κρίσεων, της Αεροπορικής Υποστήριξης, της Νανοτεχνολογίας & Τεχνολογίας Υλικών και των Ιχθυοκαλλιεργειών._

----------


## pantelis2009

*Την Τετάρτη 21 Μαρτίου ο πρώτος δεξαμενισμός πλοίου στο Νεώριο*Από
Γιώργος Αλβέρτης -

19 Μαρτίου 2018 4:42 ΜΜ





_



_


__
_“Η επαναλειτουργία του ναυπηγείου ξεκινά με την έλευση την Τετάρτη του πρώτου πλοίου καθώς και άλλων τα οποία θα ακολουθήσουν στο μεσοδιάστημα μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση των διαδικασιών για την οριστική μεταβίβασή του, χάριν στη φερεγγυότητα, την αξιοπιστία και τη συνδρομή του νέου επενδυτή»” αναφέρει το Δ.Τ. που εξέδωσε η Περιφέρεια Νοτίου Αιγαίου._
_Περισσότερα στο αρχείο PDF που ακολουθεί:

ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## andria salamis

Πριν λιγο έφυγε,(ισως να ειναι το πρώτο!) ηταν αρκετές μέρες εδω.
Καλή Αρχη να έχουνε.
Χωρίς τίτλο.png

----------


## pantelis2009

*Βίντεο ντοκουμέντο για το Νεώριο. Έφτασαν στην Σύρο οι νταλίκες με το νέο εξοπλισμό!*

20 Μαρτίου 2018_0_
ΠΗΓΗ

_



_


__
__

*Βίντεο ντοκουμέντο για το Νεώριο. Έφτασαν στην Σύρο οι νταλίκες με το νέο εξοπλισμό!*

_¶λλο ένα στοιχείο που πιστοποιεί ότι λίαν συντόμως το ναυπηγείο του Νεωρίου θα περάσει στη νέα εποχή Ξενοκώστα και άμεσα θα ξεκινήσει η επαναλειτουργία του._

_Το πρωί του περασμένου Σαββάτου έφτασε στην Σύρο με το πλοίο της γραμμής σημαντικό τμήμα του ολοκαίνουργιου εξοπλισμού του ναυπηγείου._
_Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε στο χαρακτηριστικό βίντεο ντοκουμέντο που αναρτήθηκε στο διαδίκτυο, κατά την άφιξη του πλοίου εξέρχονται από τα γκαράζ περίπου δέκα νταλίκες φορτωμένες με βαρύ ναυπηγικό και βιομηχανικό-μηχανολογικό εξοπλισμό, οχήματα ειδικού τύπου, μηχανήματα έργου, κλαρκ, γερανοφόρα κ.α._
_Είναι ένα βίντεο που θυμίζει τις «χρυσές» εποχές Γουλανδρή σε νεωτεριστική έκδοση και μας υπενθυμίζει ότι η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται. _

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πριν λιγο έφυγε,(ισως να ειναι το πρώτο!) ηταν αρκετές μέρες εδω.
> Καλή Αρχη να έχουνε.
> Χωρίς τίτλο.png


Είχες δίκιο φιλαράκι, να και ένα βίντεο από το fb από το δεξαμενισμό στο Νεώριο Σύρο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Και αρκετα απο αυτα εφυγαν σημερα...

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *Sea Lady* βρισκεται απο τις 21 Μαρτιου πανω στην μικρη δεξαμενη του ναυπηγειου εκτελοντας εργασιες, ενα χρονο ειχαμε να δουμε βαπορι στο χωρο των εγκαταστασεων. Χαρα και αισιοδοξια για το μελλον! Ας παμε παρακατω δυνατα...
δυο φωτογραφιες  

DSCN7778.JPG DSCN7785.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

> Το *Sea Lady* βρισκεται απο τις 21 Μαρτιου πανω στην μικρη δεξαμενη του ναυπηγειου εκτελοντας εργασιες, ενα χρονο ειχαμε να δουμε βαπορι στο χωρο των εγκαταστασεων. Χαρα και αισιοδοξια για το μελλον! Ας παμε παρακατω δυνατα...
> δυο φωτογραφιες  
> 
> DSCN7778.JPG DSCN7785.JPG


Ειναι  ευχάριστο γεγονός,δουλεύει ξάδελφος μου μεσα,και 2 φιλαράκια,καλη αρχη εύχομαι,το sea lady,εφυγε απο την κυνοσουρα,για το Νεώριο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *Sea Lady* βρισκεται απο τις 21 Μαρτιου πανω στην μικρη δεξαμενη του ναυπηγειου εκτελοντας εργασιες, ενα χρονο ειχαμε να δουμε βαπορι στο χωρο των εγκαταστασεων. Χαρα και αισιοδοξια για το μελλον! Ας παμε παρακατω δυνατα...
> δυο φωτογραφιες  
> 
> DSCN7778.JPG DSCN7785.JPG


Γνωρίζουμε σε ποιόν ανήκει η διαχειρίστρια Genimar;
M΄αρέσουν οι εταιρείες που επιμένουν γιαπωνέζικα.Πήξαμε στα κινέζικα... :Disgust:  :Disturbed:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πάντως από την Μεγάλη Παρασκευή που είμαι στην Ερμούπολη δεν φαίνεται καμμία δραστηριότητα στα ναυπηγεία ούτε καράβι είτε στον χώρο του ναυπηγείου ή στο λιμάνι σε αναμονή.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Πάντως από την Μεγάλη Παρασκευή που είμαι στην Ερμούπολη δεν φαίνεται καμμία δραστηριότητα στα ναυπηγεία ούτε καράβι είτε στον χώρο του ναυπηγείου ή στο λιμάνι σε αναμονή.


Ολη την Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα, και από την μέρα που αναχώρησε το Sea Lady, μαλιστα ακόμη και την Μεγάλη Παρασκευή γίνονται εργασίες επισκευής και στις δύο πλωτές δεξαμενές. 100+ τόνους ελάσματα κολλάνε, έρχονται βαπόρια τις επόμενες μέρες... Χρόνια πολλά υγεία σε όλο τον κόσμο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο ναυπηγειο απο εχθες βρισκεται για εργασιες το φορτηγο *Explorer* ex Daisy K.

DSCN7819[1].JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Ενα ακομη βαπορι σημερα στο ναυπηγειο, εφτασε ρυμουλκουμενο απο την αιγυπτο με ρυμουλκο του σπανοπουλου εχθες το απογευμα και παρεμεινε στη ραδα μεχρι το ξημερωμα. O δεξαμενισμος του* Pinara*, οπως και ολα τα βαπορια που μπαινουν ναυπηγειο γινετε με συνδρομη των ρυμουλκων της εταιριας σπανοπουλος.

DSCN7835.JPG DSCN7837.JPG

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Τα ρυμουλκα του ναυπηγειου ακινητουν?

----------


## manoubras 33

> Τα ρυμουλκα του ναυπηγειου ακινητουν?


Οφειλές προς ΝΑΤ, επιθεωρήσεις, συντήρηση κ.α. Σύντομα κι αυτά θα μπούνε στην σειρά τους και θα τα δούμε στην ενεργό δράση

----------


## avvachrist

https://cyclades24.gr/2018/04/dexame...en-vythistike/

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την φωτο από την δεξαμενή Νο1 της Σύρου μου την έστειλε φίλος ......και όπως βλέπουμε είναι τελείως βυθισμένη. Τα συμπεράσματα ....δικά σας.

ΜΕΓΑΛΗ-ΔΕΞΑΜΝΗ-ΣΥΡΟΥ-01-23-04-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Νέα δεξαμενή 130.000 τόνων σύντομα στο Νεώριο… Και το όνομα αυτής «Γιάννης Γουλανδρής»*Από
Γιώργος Αλβέρτης -

28 Απριλίου 2018 9:27 ΜΜ





_



_


__
_Μια ιδιαίτερα σημαντική είδηση προέκυψε από τη συνέντευξη του προέδρου του Εργατοϋπαλληλικού Κέντρου Κυκλάδων Μάρκου Βουτσίνου στο ΛΟΓΟ, η οποία θα φιλοξενηθεί στο επόμενο φύλλο της εφημερίδας, και αφορά το Νεώριο._
_Αφού κατέστησε σαφές  ότι το πρόβλημα που ενέσκηψε πρόσφατα  στη δεξαμενή «Βιολαντώ» θα ξεπεραστεί άμεσα και λίαν  συντόμως θα βρίσκεται  ξανά σε λειτουργία, προανήγγειλε την άφιξη και νέας ακόμη μεγαλύτερης δεξαμενής στο συριανό ναυπηγείο: «Θα είναι μεγαλύτερη από την “Βιολαντώ” . Το είχε υποσχεθεί ο ίδιος ο Ξενοκώστας και είναι 130.000 τόνοι… Όπως είπε προχθές ο κ. Ξενοκώστας – τιμώντας τη μνήμη του Γουλανδρή – η δεξαμενή η μεγάλη που θα ΅ρθει θα ΅χει το όνομα  “Γιάννης Γουλανδρής”…  Σύντομα θα αφιχθεί  στο νησί και θα τοποθετηθεί  δίπλα στη “Βιολαντώ”,  που σημειωτέον ήταν η μάνα του Γουλανδρή. Αυτό μας κάνει, όσους αγαπάμε το Νεώριο, να αισθανόμαστε υπερήφανοι και δικαιωμένοι γιατί όλοι γνωρίζουν τι ήταν για το Νεώριο ο Γουλανδρής. Κάποιος επιτέλους τιμά τη μνήμη του. Φαίνεται ότι ο Ξενοκώστας είναι διαβασμένος με την ιστορία του Νεωρίου και ξέρει τι έχει προσφέρει αυτός ο άνθρωπος στο νησί και τιμά τη μνήμη του»._

_Όπως όλα δείχνουν το Νεώριο εισέρχεται ολοταχώς στην νέα του εποχή η οποία σύμφωνα και με δηλώσεις του ίδιου του Πάνου Ξενοκώστα θα σηματοδοτήσει την ανάσταση της Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής βιομηχανίας στην Ελλάδα.

ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *Nikolaos SG* βρισκεται αυτες τις μερες στο Νεωριον για δεξαμενισμο-επισκευη.

DSCN7893.JPG DSCN7895.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*AS Rosalia* σημερα μπηκε στο ναυπηγειο για δεξαμενισμο

DSCN7925.JPG DSCN7911.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*Ocean Freedom*
Ενα ακομη βαπορι λιγο ''παραμελημενο'' εφτασε για εργασιες στο ναυπηγειο. Επισης εχουν ξεκινησει εργασιες για την ανελκυση της ημιβυθισμενης δεξαμενης Βιολαντο Γουλανδρη, τις επομενες ημερες θα εχουμε νεοτερα.
DSCN7935.JPG DSCN7932.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

*Προς ανέλκυση της δεξαμενής του Νεωρίου*Ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες προετοιμασίας για την ανέλκυση της δεξαμενής "Βιολαντώ".

*SOCIAL MEDIA* Share


 Tweet


 +1


 Share


 Pin it


Κοινή χρήση









in[COLOR=#FFFFFF !important]*Share*Κράτα το

Ξεκίνησαν σήμερα το μεσημέρι οι εργασίες προετοιμασίας για την ανέλκυση της δεξαμενής του Νεωρίου "Βιολαντώ", που λόγω τεχνικής βλάβης είχε επικαθίσει σε αβαθή στις 23 Απριλίου.Μέχρι στιγμής δεν μπορεί να προσδιοριστεί ο χρόνος ολοκλήρωσης της ανέλκυσης, καθώς οι εργασίες μπορεί να διαρκέσουν για αρκετές ημέρες.
ΠΗΓΗ



[/COLOR]

----------


## manoubras 33

*Nησος Μυκονος* απο το συντομο δεξαμενισμο εχθες.

DSCN7953.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Πριν απο λιγο εφτασε στο Νεωριον το ερευνητικο σκαφος Med Surveyor.
Φωτογραφια απο την αφιξη

DSCN7970.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Γαλλοαμερικανική συμφωνία για σκάφη από αλουμίνιο στο Νεώριο*ΗΛΙΑΣ ΜΠΕΛΛΟΣ




Προ διμήνου κατέπλευσε στο λιμάνι της Σύρου το «USNS Carson City», σε μια εξέλιξη που κατά πληροφορίες συνδέεται με την πιστοποίηση του Νεωρίου για τις απαιτήσεις ασφαλείας των αμερικανικών ενόπλων δυνάμενων.
ΕΤΙΚΕΤΕΣ:
Συμφωνία στρατηγικής συνεργασίας για τη ναυπήγηση πλοίων, επιβατηγών και στρατιωτικών, από αλουμίνιο, στο Νεώριο της Σύρου με τη γαλλική εταιρεία Ocea Construction Navale, η οποία ειδικεύεται στον τομέα, οριστικοποίησε η Onex Shipyards. Η αμερικανικών συμφερόντων Onex αναμένεται να αποκτήσει το 100% του Νεωρίου στο πλαίσιο συμφωνίας εξυγίανσης η οποία θα κατατεθεί προς επικύρωση στο Πρωτοδικείο Σύρου στα τέλη Μαΐου.
Αντικείμενο της συνεργασίας με την Ocea είναι η συμπαραγωγή νεότευκτων σκαφών για την ακτοπλοΐα και για ιδιώτες πελάτες (yachts) αλλά και για ρόλους ακτοφυλακής και πολεμικού ναυτικού με πελάτες από τη διεθνή αγορά. Σύμφωνα με πηγές σε γνώση των επαφών που πραγματοποιεί η Onex, υπάρχουν ήδη συμφωνίες προθέσεων (Letters of Intent) με αριθμό δυνητικών πελατών. Για την ανάπτυξη αυτών των ναυπηγικών δραστηριοτήτων ξεκινάει άμεσα και πρόγραμμα εκπαίδευσης εργαζομένων του Νεωρίου στη Γαλλία, στα ναυπηγεία της Ocea Construction Navale, προκειμένου να μεταφερθεί τεχνογνωσία ναυπήγησης με πρώτη ύλη το αλουμίνιο.
Το αλουμίνιο, λόγω χαμηλότερου βάρους από τον χάλυβα αλλά και άλλων χαρακτηριστικών, προτιμάται από έναν σημαντικό αριθμό πελατών που επιζητούν μεταξύ άλλων και υψηλές ταχύτητες πλεύσης.
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι στα μέσα Μαρτίου κατέπλευσε στο λιμάνι της Σύρου ένα τέτοιο νεότευκτο (2016) αποβατικό πλοίο από αλουμίνιο του αμερικανικού πολεμικού ναυτικού τύπου catamaran, το «USNS Carson City», σε μια εξέλιξη που κατά πληροφορίες συνδέεται με την πιστοποίηση του Νεωρίου για τις απαιτήσεις ασφαλείας των αμερικανικών ενόπλων δυνάμενων. Υπενθυμίζεται πως την επένδυση της Onex στη Σύρο έχει άλλωστε υποστηρίξει με δημόσιες δηλώσεις του αλλά και επιτόπου επισκέψεις ο Aμερικανός πρέσβης Τζέφρεϊ Πάιατ.
Η Onex δεν έχει ακόμα αποκτήσει το μετοχικό κεφάλαιο της «Νεώριον Σύρου» αλλά έχει καταλήξει σε συμφωνίες με τους πιστωτές, Δημόσιο, νυν μετόχους, ασφαλιστικά ταμεία, εργαζομένους, προμηθευτές και τράπεζες, για τη ρύθμιση των χρεών των ναυπηγείων. Η συνολική συμφωνία αναμένεται να έχει υπογραφεί από όλα τα μέρη την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα και κατά πληροφορίες να υποβληθεί προς επικύρωση στο Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Σύρου έως τις 31 Μαΐου. Προϋπόθεση για αυτό είναι και η λήψη απόφασης μακροπρόθεσμης ρύθμισης των οφειλών προς τον ΕΦΚΑ από το διοικητικό συμβούλιο.
Το ύψος της πρώτης φάσης της επένδυσης της Onex ανέρχεται στα 60 εκατ. ευρώ για την αποπληρωμή οφειλών και τον εκσυγχρονισμό των εγκαταστάσεων και του εξοπλισμού, ενώ σε δεύτερη φάση έχει προβλεφθεί και η αγορά μιας νέας πλωτής δεξαμενής.
Στην παρούσα φάση τα ναυπηγεία έχουν ξεκινήσει και πάλι τη λειτουργία τους ύστερα από ενάμισι και πλέον έτος αργίας, μέσω τρίτης εταιρείας που συνδέεται με την Onex, η οποία ενεπλάκη μετά και τη σχετική συγκατάθεση του μέχρι σήμερα βασικού μετόχου, ομίλου Ν. Ταβουλάρη. Εχουν επίσης ξεκινήσει οι εργασίες επισκευής και ανέλκυσης της μεγάλης δεξαμενής «Βιολαντώ Γουλανδρή» (75.000 τόνων με ολικό μήκος 230 μέτρα) του Νεωρίου μετά το τεχνικό πρόβλημα που παρουσιάστηκε τον Απρίλιο στη λειτουργία των αντλιών της και το όποιο οδήγησε στην απόφαση να αφεθεί να επικαθίσει στον αμμώδη πυθμένα, σε περιορισμένο βάθος. Το ναυπηγείο σε πλήρη διαμόρφωση μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει σε δεξαμενές και προβλήτες ταυτόχρονα έως και 7 πλοία και η θέση του στο κέντρο του Αιγαίου το καθιστά ευθέως ανταγωνιστικό των ναυπηγείων σε Τουρκία και Μάλτα αλλά και αυτών στον ευρύτερο Πειραιά και στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## manoubras 33

Εχθες εφτασε στο Ναυπηγειο για εργασιες το bulk carrier *Paragon*. Στο Νεωριον αυτο τον καιρο υπαρχουν πεντε βαπορια για επισκευες.

DSCN7987.JPG DSCN7988.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εχθες εφτασε στο Ναυπηγειο για εργασιες το bulk carrier *Paragon*. Στο Νεωριον αυτο τον καιρο υπαρχουν πεντε βαπορια για επισκευες.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188548


Πολύ χαίρομαι τις εταιρείες με τα παραδοσιακά σινιάλα ( κλασικό ανδριώτικο ) κ με γιαπωνέζικα βαπόρια.
Το ΡΑRAGON ανήκει στην Νarval του κ.Τάττου,αν δεν απατώμαι είναι σόι με τους Γουλανδρήδες.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστουμε Βικτωρ!
Παμε παρακατω, στο ναυπηγειο βρισκεται και το *Lady Lara* για δεξαμενισμο, ωστοσο στο Νεωριο εφτασαν οι τεσσερις νεες αντλιες απο την Ολλανδια, αγορα του Νεωριου, για την αποκατασταση της Νο.1 ΠΔ Βιολαντω Γουλανδρη. 

DSCN8012.JPG DSCN8004.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Η Μεγάλη πλωτη δεξαμενή Νο.1 σήμερα το πρωί ανέβηκε πάλι στην επιφάνεια. Όλα καλά πήγαν ευτυχώς, χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτά είναι ευχάριστα νέα φίλε manoubras 33 και σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο η ανέλκυσις άλλα στη προκειμένη περίπτωση κατά πόσο δύναται η επαναχρησιμοποίηση της με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται (κόστος επισκευής...... αν συμφέρει η επισκευή της φυσικά.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Νεώριο: «Εμφανίστηκε» και πάλι η δεξαμενή «ΒΙΟΛΑΝΤΩ»!*

Ευχάριστα είναι τα νέα για την μεγάλη δεξαμενή «ΒΙΟΛΑΝΤΩ» του Νεωρίου Σύρου που το τελευταία διάστημα ήταν βυθισμένη λόγω σοβαρού τεχνικού προβλήματος.

Όπως μπορείτε να διαπιστώσετε και στην φωτογραφία, αλλά και έχουν δει όσοι κινούνται στην παραλιακή ζώνη της Ερμούπολης, οι εργασίες ανέλκυσής της σημείωσαν σημαντική πρόοδο, καθώς πλέον το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της δεξαμενής βρίσκεται πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας.
Ωστόσο, η διαδικασία προκειμένου η δεξαμενή να καταστεί και πάλι λειτουργική δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί, καθώς θα πρέπει να αποκατασταθούν πλήρως τα τεχνικά προβλήματα που οδήγησαν στην βύθισή της.
Ωστόσο, η εικόνα της δεξαμενής και πάλι στην φυσική της θέση, έφερε χαμόγελα αισιοδοξίας!
Χαρακτηριστική είναι η αντίδραση των εργαζόμενων που ανάρτησαν δύο πανό στη δεξαμενή τα οποία αναφέρουν «Η ΒΙΟΛΑΝΤΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΔΩ» και «ΤΟ ΝΕΩΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ Η ΣΥΡΟΣ ΖΕΙ»
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## manoubras 33

> Το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο η ανέλκυσις άλλα στη προκειμένη περίπτωση κατά πόσο δύναται η επαναχρησιμοποίηση της με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται (κόστος επισκευής...... αν συμφέρει η επισκευή της φυσικά.


Η δεξαμενη θα επισκευάστει, θα βγουν οι αντλίες θα τις στεγνώσουν,θα γίνει περιελιξη, βερνίκια, πινακες κλπ.Λαμαρινοδουλειά  έχει αρκετή, ήδη πριν δημιουργηθεί το αντλιακό  θέμα κ την ημιβυθισει της είχαν μπει αρκετοί τόνοι υλικά. Κατά την γνώμη μου αξίζει, καθώς με την έλευση της νέας πλώτης θα δεξαμενιστει κ θα γίνουν εκτεταμένες εργασίες.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Η δεξαμενη θα επισκευάστει, θα βγουν οι αντλίες θα τις στεγνώσουν,θα γίνει περιελιξη, βερνίκια, πινακες κλπ.Λαμαρινοδουλειά  έχει αρκετή, ήδη πριν δημιουργηθεί το αντλιακό  θέμα κ την ημιβυθισει της είχαν μπει αρκετοί τόνοι υλικά. Κατά την γνώμη μου αξίζει, καθώς με την έλευση της νέας πλώτης θα δεξαμενιστει κ θα γίνουν εκτεταμένες εργασίες.



Αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι από το 70 δεν έχει δεξαμενιστεί ποτέ........Μάλλον βύθιση θα έλεγα...ημιβύθιση όταν λειτουργει κανονικά...Οίδομεν....

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερα εφτασε στο ναυπηγειο για δεξαμενισμο το *Albertito*, την διαδικασια εκτελεσαν τα ρυμουλκα Κερβερος, Δημητριος Β, Λεων Ι.

DSCN8031.JPG DSCN8026.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Ενα ακομη βαπορι ελληνικων συμφεροντων εφτασε το Σαββατο στο Νεωριον για επισκευες, προκειται για το *Blacky* της Navarone SA του κ.Γκιοκα.

DSCN8059.JPG DSCN8052.JPG DSCN8060.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To BLACKY που δεν είναι blacky,xτίστηκε το 2008.
Επιεικώς αδιάφορο κινέζικο σκαρί 30801 dwt.

----------


## manoubras 33

To *ALBERTITO* κατεβηκε απο την δεξαμενη και μεθορμισε στο τελωνειο για καποιες ωρες, λογο ελλειψεις χωρου στις προβλητες του ναυπηγειου. Το *BLACKY* πηρε σειρα για δεξαμενισμο.

DSCN8089.JPG DSCN8106.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Πριν δυο ημερες εφτασαν στο ναυπηγειο και εκτελουν εργασιες τα πλοια *DOCK III* το οποιο επισκευαζει αβαρια στην πλωρη του, και το bulk carrier* OURANΙΑ* για δεξαμενισμο.

DSCN8174.JPG DSCN8179.JPG DSCN8166.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *ALICE STAR* ηρθε στο Νεωριον για δεξαμενισμο.

DSCN8199.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο ναυπηγειο εφτασε πριν λιγες ημερες κ το *ANGELA* απο την Haifa με ρυμουλκα του Σπανοπουλου, καποια ζημια εχει...Σημερα κυριακη εγινε ο αποδεξαμενισμος του *OURANIA* οπου και αναχωρησε πριν λιγο. Ας δουμε και μια εικονα γενικη των εγκαταστασεων.

DSCN8210.JPG DSCN8225.JPG DSCN8208.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερα κυριακη μπηκαν ναυπηγειο για προγραμματισμενη επισκευη τα δυο βαπορια που περιμεναν στη ραδα τις τελευταιες ημερες λογο των κακων καιρικων συνθηκων. Προκειται για τα φορτηγα *LORD MOUNTBADDEN* το οποιο πολυ νωρις το πρωι μπηκε δεξαμενη, και το *LA FRESNAIS* (που πας με τετοια πλωρη απαπα) Τα ρυμουλκα που εδωσαν ψυχη ηταν τα CHRISTOS XXVII, CHRISTOS XL, DIMITRIOS V, ΛΕΩΝ Ι. Αναμενεται αλλο ενα βαπορι μεγαλυτερο για το ναυπηγειο να μπει μολις κοπασουν ''οσο γινετε'' οι αεριδες...

DSCN8404.JPG DSCN8437.JPG DSCN8449.JPG DSCN8444.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=manoubras 33;605590] Προκειται για τα φορτηγα *LORD MOUNTBADDEN* το οποιο πολυ νωρις το πρωι μπηκε δεξαμενη, και το *LA FRESNAIS* (που πας με τετοια πλωρη απαπα) 

DSCN8437.JPG DSCN8449.JPG DSCN8444.JPG[/QU
LORD MOUNTBATTEN είναι το σωστό.
Συνηθίζονται τώρα αυτές οι ίσιες πλώρες.Λες κ η μόδα στα βαπόρια κάνει κύκλους,όπως κάνει στα ρούχα.Το άσχημο είναι ότι τις έχουμε δει σε κάποια καινούργια ιαπωνικά ΕΓ/ΟΓ. Το LA FRESNAIS είναι του Γάλλου Louis Delmas,γι΄αυτό κ  τα αρχικά στο φουγάρο.Κινέζικης κατασκευής του 2018,ίσως αυτό δικαιολογεί την σημαία Χονγκ Κονγκ που έχει,μήπως έχει να κάνει με κανένα δάνειο.

----------


## thanos75

Και εδώ η νέα τους μόστρα :Biggrin: , μετά τις πρόσφατες εξελίξεις
https://cyclades24.gr/2018/08/to-neo...mata-ths-onex/

----------


## manoubras 33

LORD MOUNTBATTEN είναι το σωστό.
 Το LA FRESNAIS είναι του Γάλλου Louis Delmas,γι΄αυτό κ  τα αρχικά στο φουγάρο.Κινέζικης κατασκευής του 2018,ίσως αυτό δικαιολογεί την σημαία Χονγκ Κονγκ που έχει,μήπως έχει να κάνει με κανένα δάνειο.[/QUOTE]

Ευχαριστω θα το διορθωσω μολις εντοπισω την επιλογη, ευχαριστω κ για τις πληροφοριες. Το LA FRESNAIS εχει αφησει το ναυπηγειο μετα απο εργασιες κρακ στα κρενια...καινουργιο βαπορι σου λεει...made in china

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> LORD MOUNTBATTEN είναι το σωστό.
>  Το LA FRESNAIS είναι του Γάλλου Louis Delmas,γι΄αυτό κ  τα αρχικά στο φουγάρο.Κινέζικης κατασκευής του 2018,ίσως αυτό δικαιολογεί την σημαία Χονγκ Κονγκ που έχει,μήπως έχει να κάνει με κανένα δάνειο.


Ευχαριστω θα το διορθωσω μολις εντοπισω την επιλογη, ευχαριστσαω κ για τις πληροφοριες. Το LA FRESNAIS εχει αφησει το ναυπηγειο μετα απο εργασιες κρακ στα κρενια...καινουργιο βαπορι σου λεει...made in china[/QUOTE]
Προσωπικά με ενοχλεί κάπως όταν βλέπω κινέζικης κατασκευής διότι σαν παλιότερος είχα συνηθίσει άλλες πιό παραδοσιακές χώρες.Αλλά αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα σήμερα.
Η αλήθεια είναι όταν ένα βαπόρι έχει φτιαχτεί με ευρωπαϊκές προδιαγραφές είναι καλό αλλά όταν είναι κινέζικο κινέζικο...άστα να πάνε.

----------


## manoubras 33

Στις εγκαταστασεις του ναυπηγειου βρισκεται αυτες τις μερες για εργασιες δεξαμενισμου το ρυμουλκο *EVEREST

*DSCN8484.JPG DSCN8481.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*SEA HORIZON* (Laliotis Group, Sea World Management)
Ο βαπορας εκτελει εργασιες, και περιμενει την σειρα του να μπει δεξαμενη...λογικα απο αυριο.

DSCN8504.JPG DSCN8512.JPG DSCN8514.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*UBC STOCKHOLM*
Πριν λιγες ημερες περασε απο το ναυπηγειο για δεξαμενισμο.
DSCN8529.JPG DSCN8533.JPG
Υπαρχει δουλιτσα αυτες τις μερες στο Νεωριον κι αυτο ειναι καλο!

----------


## pantelis2009

*Φιλόδοξα σχέδια για το Νεώριο Σύρου*ΗΛΙΑΣ ΜΠΕΛΛΟΣ




ΕΤΙΚΕΤΕΣ:
Νέο κεφάλαιο στην 157χρονη ιστορία του ενδέχεται να ξεκινήσει το Νεώριο Σύρου στα τέλη του επόμενου μήνα, οπότε και αναμένεται να εκδοθεί από το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Σύρου η απόφαση επικύρωσης του σχεδίου εξυγίανσης που προβλέπει την είσοδο νέου επενδυτή που θα κατέχει το 100% της εταιρείας. Η αίτηση, που προσυπογράφεται από την πλειοψηφία των πιστωτών, Δημόσιο και τράπεζες αλλά και τον μέχρι σήμερα βασικό μέτοχο Νίκο Ταβουλάρη, συζητήθηκε προ ολίγων ημερών. Σύμφωνα με το υπουργείο Οικονομίας αλλά και τον επικεφαλής της ελάχιστα γνωστής μέχρι πρόσφατα επιχείρησης με έδρα στις ΗΠΑ Onex Shipyards, Πάνο Ξενοκώστα, η οποία βρίσκεται ένα βήμα πριν από την απόκτηση των παλαιότερων ναυπηγείων της χώρας, δεν αναμένεται να υπάρξει κανένα απρόοπτο. Αλλωστε ήδη από τα μέσα Μαρτίου, με μια συμφωνία-γέφυρα μεταξύ Onex και ομίλου Ταβουλάρη η Onex είναι αυτή που λειτουργεί τα ναυπηγεία που είχαν παραμείνει κλειστά χωρίς καν ρεύμα επί σχεδόν ένα χρόνο.
Τώρα ο Πάνος Ξενοκώστας φιλοδοξεί να προσελκύσει όχι μόνον επισκευές ποντοπόρων αλλά και mega yachts, πλατφόρμες και υποστηρικτικά σκάφη της υπεράκτιας βιομηχανίας εξορύξεων πετρελαίου, αλλά και εξοπλιστικά προγράμματα για νέες ναυπηγήσεις. Και, τουλάχιστον όπως δείχνει η μέχρι στιγμής διαδρομή, το business plan έχει αρχίσει να «περπατάει»: μέχρι σήμερα έχουν εξυπηρετηθεί στο Νεώριο 32 πλοία και με τους ρυθμούς αύξησης της ζήτησης και επιστροφής των ναυτιλιακών στη Σύρο αναμένεται να φθάσουν στα τέλη του 2018 τα 75. «Η ανταπόκριση των Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών στην αναγέννηση του ιστορικού ναυπηγείου είναι συγκλονιστική», αναφέρουν πηγές της διοίκησης. Σημαντική είναι όμως η στήριξη που εμφανίζεται να απολαμβάνει από τις ΗΠΑ. Χαρακτηριστική είναι η αναφορά του Αμερικανού υπουργού Εμπορίου Γ. Ρος στη ΔΕΘ πως «η ONEX έχει αποκτήσει το Νεώριο στη Σύρο και ψάχνει να αγοράσει ένα ακόμη ναυπηγείο εδώ στην Ελλάδα».
Νωρίτερα εκείνη την ημέρα είχε γίνει γνωστό πως η ONEX κατέθεσε επιστολή εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος για την εξαγορά των Ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά (ΕΝΑΕ) αλλά και των Ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας.
Η εξυγίανση των τριών μεγάλων αυτών ναυπηγείων, Νεωρίου, Σκαραμαγκά και Ελευσίνας, είναι από τα βασικά projects που έχει αναλάβει ο Στέργιος Πιτσιόρλας ήδη από το 2017. Το ιστορικό ναυπηγικό συγκρότημα της Σύρου σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο εξυγίανσης θα λάβει ρευστότητα 14,3 εκατ. ευρώ μέσω αύξησης μετοχικού κεφαλαίου και σωρευτικές επενδύσεις 29,8 εκατ. σε βάθος 25ετίας από την Onex, η οποία πάντως ακόμα δεν έχει δημοσιοποιήσει το χρηματοδοτικό της σχήμα. Προβλέπεται επίσης μεταβίβαση μέρους του ενεργητικού και του παθητικού στη νέα εταιρεία, την Onex Ναυπηγεία Σύρου. Συνολικά, επενδύσεις και αποπληρωμή υποχρεώσεων ανεβάζουν την αξία της συμφωνίας στα 110,9 εκατομμύρια ευρώ. Οι οφειλές του Νεωρίου ανέρχονταν στις 30 Απριλίου του 2018, λίγες μέρες αφού τα επαναλειτούργησε ο Π. Ξενοκώστας στα 71.057.905,46 ευρώ. Μετά τις προσαρμογές και συμψηφισμούς στο πλαίσιο του σχεδίου εξυγίανσης διαμορφώθηκαν στα 66.817.586,78 ευρώ. Προς τις τράπεζες η εταιρεία οφείλει 7,183 εκατ. ευρώ, στον ΕΦΚΑ 26,814 εκατ. ευρώ, 9,935 εκατ. ευρώ στο Δημόσιο, 5,518 εκατ. ευρώ στο προσωπικό, 4,189 για αποζημιώσεις προσωπικού, 5,617 εκατ. ευρώ είναι οι οφειλές προς τους προμηθευτές, και 7,475 εκατ. ευρώ οι υποχρεώσεις προς συνδεδεμένες εταιρείες. Προβλέπεται διαγραφή 100% των τόκων, προστίμων, προσαυξήσεων και λοιπών επιβαρύνσεων προς τον ΕΦΚΑ και το ελληνικό Δημόσιο και αποπληρωμή του υπόλοιπου ποσού σε 280 δόσεις όπως και ρύθμιση των οφειλών προς τις τράπεζες και εξόφληση του υπολοίπου σε 30 εξαμηνιαίες δόσεις.
Αυτούς τους στόχους πρέπει να εξυπηρετήσει ο επίδοξος αγοραστής όλων των μεγάλων ναυπηγείων της χώρας. Και βατήρας για αυτό είναι η ανάπτυξη της Σύρου πέραν της ποντοπόρου. Πρόσφατα η Onex υπέγραψε συμφωνία στρατηγικής συνεργασίας για τη ναυπήγηση πλοίων από αλουμίνιο με τη γαλλική Ocea Construction Navale, η οποία ειδικεύεται στον τομέα, με αντικείμενο τη συμπαραγωγή νεότευκτων σκαφών για την ακτοπλοΐα και ιδιώτες πελάτες (yachts) αλλά και για ρόλους ακτοφυλακής και πολεμικού ναυτικού. Πλοία δηλαδή όπως το αμερικανικό πολεμικό USNS Carson City που πέρασε διακριτικά από τη Σύρο τον Απρίλιο. Επίσης η Onex έχει ήδη εξασφαλίσει την υποστήριξη της MAN Diesel & Turbo, για τα πλοία τα οποία είτε δεξαμενίζονται είτε επισκευάζονται στο Νεώριο. Και κατά πληροφορίες, έχει υπογράψει και επιστολές προθέσεων (Letters Of Intent) με άλλους μεγάλους πολυεθνικούς προμηθευτές εξοπλισμού και υποστήριξης. Μεταξύ αυτών και με μεγάλη εταιρεία που ειδικεύεται στις υπεράκτιες εκμεταλλεύσεις υδρογονανθράκων. Μένει, βέβαια, να φανεί στην πράξη η υλοποίηση όλων αυτών των φιλόδοξων στόχων. «Είμαστε ακριβώς στα επίπεδα που προβλέπει το business plan μας για την τρέχουσα φάση του σχεδίου», ανταπαντά ο Π. Ξενοκώστας.
*Ξένος ανταγωνισμός και ελληνικές ευθύνες*
Τα Ναυπηγεία της Σύρου, που λειτουργούν από το 1861, έχουν κλείσει τρεις φορές στην ιστορία τους. Η τελευταία ήταν από τον Απρίλιο του 2017 μέχρι φέτος τον Μάιο. Τι συνέβη και έφθασαν να χρωστούν 71 εκατ. ευρώ; Οι απαντήσεις πολλές και διαφορετικές ανάλογα από το πού προέρχονται. Ομως μια δίκαιη, κατά το δυνατόν, εξήγηση που προσμετρά όλες τις απόψεις πρέπει κατΆ αρχήν να περιλάβει τον εντονότατο διεθνή ανταγωνισμό και τις νέες δυνάμεις από την Ασία που εισήρθαν στην αγορά τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες. Πρέπει επίσης να συναξιολογήσει και τη διεθνή ναυτιλιακή κρίση που ξέσπασε στα τέλη του 2008 και οδήγησε σε δραματικές ζημίες το σύνολο της ποντοπόρου και σε μαζική έξοδο των ευρωπαϊκών τραπεζών από τις χρηματοδοτήσεις της ναυτιλίας.
Πιο κοντά στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν και άλλες αιτίες. Σημαντικότερη αυτών, η μεγάλη ανταγωνιστικότητα των τουρκικών ναυπηγείων μετά και τις αλλεπάλληλες υποτιμήσεις της λίρας. Εντός τειχών, η οικονομική κρίση στην Ελλάδα αποτελεί και αυτή μέρος του προβλήματος και, αν μη τι άλλο, δημιούργησε τεράστια ζητήματα ρευστότητας για τους πελάτες των ναυπηγείων και τη ρευστότητα εν γένει.
Ομως δεν πρέπει κανείς να παραγνωρίζει και τον αρνητικό ρόλο που διαδραμάτισαν η κακώς νοούμενη αύξηση της επιρροής των συνδικαλιστικών σωματείων στη βιομηχανία και η πολιτικοποίησή τους. Συχνές απεργιακές κινητοποιήσεις, με εξωπραγματικές αξιώσεις, συνέθλιψαν την αξιοπιστία της ελληνικής ναυπηγικής και ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής βιομηχανίας που δεν μπορούσε πια να παραδώσει στους συμφωνημένους χρόνους τα πλοία που αναλάμβανε να επισκευάσει ή και να ναυπηγήσει. Αλλά και οι ελληνικές κυβερνήσεις, που επιχείρησαν να κρατήσουν όρθια, συχνά μη ανταγωνιστικά ναυπηγεία με εξοπλιστικά προγράμματα ή ακόμα και κατασκευές συρμών του ΟΣΕ, έχουν ευθύνη.
Ειδικά στον βαθμό που μετέτρεψαν άλλον ένα κλάδο σε κρατικοδίαιτο, ενώ παράλληλα δεν κατάφερναν πάντοτε να εξασφαλίσουν τα κεφάλαια για να πληρώσουν τις παραγγελίες που υπέγραφε το Δημόσιο. Φυσικά, ευθύνες αποδίδονται και στις διοικήσεις. Ορισμένοι εκ των ψυχραιμοτέρων που εργάζονται στο Νεώριο πιστεύουν πως η Σύρος έπεσε θύμα αποφάσεων του ομίλου Ταβουλάρη που έτειναν προς την ενίσχυση του έργου της Ελευσίνας εις βάρος της Σύρου. Κάτι το όποιο είναι αντιληπτό γιατί ενοχλεί τους εργαζομένους στη Σύρο, αλλά δεν επαναξιολογεί την ευρύτερη εικόνα. Υπάρχουν όμως και παλαιές αμαρτίες του Δημοσίου σε σχέση με το Νεώριο. Οταν το 1974, επί ιδιοκτησίας Γουλανδρή και σε απάντηση της ενεργειακής κρίσης που έπληξε και τη ναυπηγοεπισκευή, επιχειρήθηκε η δημιουργία γραμμής παραγωγής ηλεκτροκινήτων αυτοκινήτων με το σήμα της βρετανικής Enfield.
Αλλά τα οχήματα που κατασκευάστηκαν, περί τα 200, δεν μπόρεσαν ποτέ να πουληθούν στην Ελλάδα, επειδή το Δημόσιο δήλωσε αδυναμία να τα φορολογήσει, και έτσι δεν πήραν ποτέ άδεια κυκλοφορίας. Για τον ίδιο λόγο ναυάγησε και η απόπειρα κατασκευής πολυτελών SUV, που ονομαστήκαν Neorion Chicago και τα οποία, αν και αμφιλεγόμενης σχεδίασης, ήταν τα δεύτερα παγκοσμίως μετά τα Range Rover τέτοιου τύπου οχήματα.
*Η ΕΑΒ, το ενδιαφέρον για τις ιχθυοκαλλιέργειες και οι άγνωστοι χρηματοδότες της Onex*
Το δημόσιο πρόσωπο της Onex και διευθύνων σύμβουλός της είναι ο Πάνος Ξενοκώστας, πρώην αξιωματικός της πολεμικής αεροπορίας, με σπουδές σε αεροναυπηγική και μεταπτυχιακά σε Διοίκηση Επιχειρήσεων. Στην ελληνική αγορά έγινε γνωστός τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, κυρίως εξαιτίας δύο projects που επεδίωξε: την εξαγορά της ΕΑΒ που δεν «περπάτησε» λόγω μνημονιακών δεσμεύσεων, γραφειοκρατικών αγκυλώσεων και πολιτικής αμφιθυμίας, αλλά και την από κοινού με την Lockheed Martin είσοδο στις ιχθυοκαλλιέργειες με νέα μέθοδο υψηλής τεχνολογίας και δορυφορικής παρακολούθησης. Πολλοί στην αγορά εξεπλάγησαν όχι μόνον με την ανακοίνωση προ ημερών πως ενδιαφέρεται να αγοράσει Ελευσίνα και Σκαραμαγκά αλλά ακόμα και με την είσοδο της Onex στο Νεώριο. Ολοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι στη διαδικασία όμως, των τραπεζών και της κυβέρνησης συμπεριλαμβανομένων, δεν έχουν τίποτα το αρνητικό να σημειώσουν. Στη Σύρο οι εργαζόμενοι αναφέρουν πως έχει δαπανήσει ήδη εκατομμύρια. Σε επικοινωνία της «Κ» με τον Π. Ξενοκώστα, ο επιχειρηματίας αν και παρέμεινε φειδωλός στην αποκάλυψη ονομάτων ανέφερε πάντως πως «η χρηματοδότηση της Onex βασίζεται σε ίδια κεφάλαια, αμερικανικά private equity και debt instruments (σ.σ.: υβριδικά δάνεια) από αμερικανικούς οίκους, ενώ υπάρχει και συμμετοχή θεσμικού στρατηγικού εταίρου». Δεν θέλησε όμως να αποκαλύψει επί του παρόντος την ταυτότητα του θεσμικού επενδυτή επικαλούμενος ρήτρες εμπιστευτικότητας.
Οσον αφορά στο business plan για το Νεώριο, ο Π. Ξενοκώστας σημειώνει πως βασίζεται στο τρίπτυχο επισκευαστικό - αναβαθμίσεις - συντηρήσεις με συνεργασίες με κορυφαίους οίκους όπως η MAN που θα καταστήσουν το ναυπηγείο κομβικό για σειρά υπηρεσιών και προϊόντων. «Στοχεύουμε σε μερίδιο 2-3% της αγοράς της ευρύτερης περιοχής και θα χρειαστούμε το πολύ 3 έτη για να το πετύχουμε», προσθέτει.
Για τον πρωτογενή κατασκευαστικό τομέα (newbuildings) αναφέρει πως «προς το παρόν τόσο η στρατηγική συνεργασία με την Ocea όσο και η επιλογή για ναυπηγείο λειτουργίας 7/24/365 μας καθιστά άκρως ανταγωνιστικούς σε κατασκευές ειδικού τύπου. Αλλά είμαστε ήδη σε συνομιλίες εντός και εκτός Ελλάδας και ευελπιστούμε πως σε λίγα χρόνια από τώρα θα κάνει αίσθηση το αποτέλεσμα, τόσο στον εμπορικό τομέα όσο και σε αυτόν της άμυνας και ασφαλείας».
Εντός πλάνου είναι βέβαια και τα σκάφη αναψυχής μεγάλου μεγέθους (mega yachts), που σύμφωνα με τον Π. Ξενοκώστα «λόγω γεωγραφίας αλλά και υποδομής, ποιότητας και κοστολογίου παρουσιάζουμε ισχυρά ανταγωνιστικά πλεονεκτήματα και έχουμε ήδη πάρει μεγάλες επισκευαστικές δουλείες που θα φανούν τον χειμώνα ενώ για τις νέες ναυπηγήσεις βρισκόμαστε σε προχωρημένες συζητήσεις με οίκους του εξωτερικού για ανάληψη έργου».
Περνώντας στον εξειδικευμένο τομέα των υπεράκτιων πλατφορμών έρευνας και εκμετάλλευσης κοιτασμάτων υδρογονανθράκων, αποκαλύπτει πως «έχουμε επενδύσει εδώ και δύο έτη σε τεχνογνωσία μέσω στρατηγικής συνεργασίας με εταιρεία εξειδικευμένη στον χώρο και το ναυπηγείο μπορεί και θα αναλάβει σύντομα σημαντικό επισκευαστικό έργο».
«Ο στόχος των 100 και πλέον πλοίων σε ετήσια βάση έχει αποδειχθεί ρεαλιστικός και μάλιστα έχει αναθεωρηθεί αυξητικά», λέει με αυτοπεποίθηση το νέο αφεντικό του Νεωρίου Πάνος Ξενοκώστας. «Από τον Απρίλιο απασχολούνται περίπου 310 εργαζόμενοι, ενώ προς τα τέλη Οκτωβρίου αναμένουμε να φθάσουμε τους 500 εργαζομένους», προσθέτει.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## thanos75

Πραγματικά καλές εξελίξεις για τη ναυπηγοβιομηχανία μας...και να σκεφθεί κανείς ότι πριν τρία χρόνια κάποιοι κυβερνώντες "έβγαζαν σπυριά" και μόνο στη σκέψη αυτών των εξυγιάνσεων

----------


## andria salamis

Νεώριο Σάββατο 22-09-18.
P1220271.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*EASTERN CONFIDENCE
*Το βαπορι εκτελει εργασιες κυριως στην αλλαγη χρωματων, στο παρελθον εχουμε δει αρκετα πλοια τις εταιριας στο Νεωριον. Ευτυχως προλαβε και κατεβηκε εχθες απο την δεξαμενη πριν φορτωσει καλα ο καιρος...

DSCN8560.JPG DSCN8580.JPG DSCN8578.JPG

----------


## andria salamis

> *EASTERN CONFIDENCE
> *Το βαπορι εκτελει εργασιες κυριως στην αλλαγη χρωματων, στο παρελθον εχουμε δει αρκετα πλοια τις εταιριας στο Νεωριον. Ευτυχως προλαβε και κατεβηκε εχθες απο την δεξαμενη πριν φορτωσει καλα ο καιρος...
> 
> DSCN8560.JPG DSCN8580.JPG DSCN8578.JPG


Ειχε αερα και εχθες αρκετο βγηκε με 3 ρυμουλκά,στην πλώρη ητανε το καραπιπερης 18,πρίμα το Δημήτριος και Λέων Ι

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *EASTERN CONFIDENCE
> *Το βαπορι εκτελει εργασιες κυριως στην αλλαγη χρωματων, στο παρελθον εχουμε δει αρκετα πλοια τις εταιριας στο Νεωριον. Ευτυχως προλαβε και κατεβηκε εχθες απο την δεξαμενη πριν φορτωσει καλα ο καιρος...
> 
> DSCN8560.JPG DSCN8580.JPG DSCN8578.JPG


Eνώ έχει κλασικό απωανατολιτίκο σινιάλο,όνομα κ σημαία Φιλιππίνων, το διαχειρίζεται η εταιρεία Ηellas Confidence Shipmgmt με έδρα την Αθήνα.

----------


## manoubras 33

*OCEAN GLOBE*
Ακομη ενα βαπορι αμερικανικων συμφεροντων εκτελει εργασιες αυτο το διαστημα στο Νεωριον. Σημερα κατεβηκε απο την δεξαμενη, και θα κατσει ντοκο για τις υπολοιπες δουλειες, οπως βλεπουμε στις φωτογραφιες φερει τρια μαγκιορα κρενια ανυψωτικης συνολικης ικανοτητας 800 τονων.

DSCN8631.JPG DSCN8599.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*VANTAGE BLADE* (ΕX MORNING ORCHID) VANTAGE SHIPPING LINES SA
Σημερα μπηκε στο Ναυπηγειο, ισως πρεπει να ειναι προσφατη προσθηκη στο στολο της Vantage.

DSCN8632.JPG DSCN8648.JPG
Για τους φιλους του Ναυτιλια!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

H Vantage Shipping Lines μοιάζει να είναι η συνέχεια της Αegis του Ν.Δ.Παπαλιού αφού  το σινιάλο είναι μιά τροποποίηση αυτού της δεύτερης εταιρείας αλλά κ τα υπόλοιπα 3 βαπόρια τους ανήκαν προηγουμένως στον εγγονό του.
Βλέπω ότι το βαπόρι τραβάει ήδη γιά Νοβοροσσίσκ.

----------


## manoubras 33

> H Vantage Shipping Lines μοιάζει να είναι η συνέχεια της Αegis του Ν.Δ.Παπαλιού αφού  το σινιάλο είναι μιά τροποποίηση αυτού της δεύτερης εταιρείας αλλά κ τα υπόλοιπα 3 βαπόρια τους ανήκαν προηγουμένως στον εγγονό του.
> Βλέπω ότι το βαπόρι τραβάει ήδη γιά Νοβοροσσίσκ.


Ευχαριστώ Κύριε Βίκτωρ για τις πληροφορίες! Είδα ότι φόρτο σε στόρια και αναχώρησε νωρίς το βράδυ.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *ANNELISA* βρισκεται αυτες τις μερες στο Νεωριον για δεξαμενισμο.

DSCN8657.JPG DSCN8660.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *ANNELISA* βρισκεται αυτες τις μερες στο Νεωριον για δεξαμενισμο.
> 
> DSCN8657.JPG DSCN8660.JPG


Eίναι της ίδιας εταιρείας με το EASTERN CONFIDENCE που ήταν εκεί προ ημερών.
Τα περισσότερα βαπόρια τους είναι ιαπωνικά.
Ευχαριστούμε γιά τα ραπόρτα από Σύρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες ανακατασκευής της δεξαμενής "Βιολαντώ"*

Οι εργασίες θα διαρκέσουν μερικές εβδομάδες και τα πρώτα πλοία στη δεξαμενή αναμένονται από τις 30 Ιανουαρίου του 2019.

*SOCIAL MEDIA*

 Share


 Tw

 Share


 Pin i

Ξεκίνησαν σήμερα οι εργασίες ανακατασκευής της μεγάλης δεξαμενής του Νεωρίου "Βιολαντώ" και τα πρώτα πλοία στη δεξαμενή αναμένονται από τις 30 Ιανουαρίου του 2019.Όπως είχε δηλώσει ο Πάνος Ξενοκώστας ''με την κίνηση αυτή περνάμε απλά την πόρτα της νέας εποχής του Νεωρίου και δημιουργούμε άλλες 200-240 θέσεις εργασίας. Είναι κίνηση που οι πελάτες μας απαιτούν, οι εργαζόμενοι μας ονειρεύονται ενώ ταυτόχρονα με τους συνεργάτες μας έχουμε σχεδιάσει εδώ και πολύ καιρό''.
ΠΗΓΗ



[/COLOR]

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερα εφτασαν στο Νεωριον για δεξαμενισμο το φορτηγο *WES SONJA* και το *ORCA* το βαπορακι απο την Μυκονο, μαζι μοιραζονται την μικρη δεξαμενη. Οι εργασιες στη μεγαλη δεξαμενη προχωρουν πυρετοδως, μαλιστα απο σημερα ξεκινησαν και οι υπερωριες (ξενυχτια) εχει πολυ δουλεια ακομη...

DSCN8689.JPG DSCN8671.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

To *AFRICA HHB* ηρθε στο ναυπηγειο και παρεμεινε στον προβλητα ΑΒ για μια ημερα περιπου κ αναχωρησε, επισης εφτασε και το εντυπωσιακο *AETHRA* το οποιο πλεον δεξαμενιζεται. Ας τα δουμε λοιπον...
DSCN8694.JPG DSCN8696.JPG DSCN8705.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

*Πράσινο φως για την εξυγίανση της "Νεώριο Σύρου"*Της Αλεξάνδρας Γκίτση Αποδεκτή έκανε το Πρωτοδικείο Σύρου την αίτηση εξυγίανσης της εταιρείας "Νεώριο Σύρου" που είχε συζητηθεί αρχές του φθινοπώρου. Με την απόφαση του δικαστηρίου το "Νεώριο Σύρου" περνάει στον έλεγχο της Onex Ναυπηγεία Σύρου του επιχειρηματία Παναγιώτη Ξενοκώστα.Τι προβλέπει το σχέδιοΤο σχέδιο εξυγίανσης προβλέπει διαγραφή 100% των τόκων, προστίμων, προσαυξήσεων και λοιπών επιβαρύνσεων προς τον ΕΦΚΑ και το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο και αποπληρωμή του υπόλοιπου ποσού σε 280 δόσεις. "Κούρεμα” οφειλών προς τις τράπεζες, επιτόκιο 3,2% και 5% ανάλογα με το πιστωτικό ίδρυμα και εξόφληση του κεφαλαίου σε 30 εξαμηνιαίες δόσεις αλλά και κούρεμα σε μη ουσιώδεις προμηθευτές. Οι οφειλές της εταιρείας ανέρχονταν την 30η/04/2018 στα 71.057.905,46 ευρώ, που μετά τις προσαρμογές και συμψηφισμούς διαμορφώθηκαν στα 66.817.586,78 ευρώ.Συγκεκριμένα στη Νέα Εταιρεία, δηλαδή στην ONEX Ναυπηγεία Σύρου, με βάση το σχέδιο μεταβιβάζονται:1. οι υποχρεώσεις προς την Alpha ποσού 2 εκατ. ευρώ (μαζί με τυχόν εξασφαλίσεις) και σε ποσοστό 40,18% των οφειλόμενων υποχρεώσεων.2. οι υποχρεώσεις προς την Πειραιώς 1,8 εκατ. ευρώ, (μαζί με τυχόν εξασφαλίσεις) και σε ποσοστό 81,59% των οφειλόμενων υποχρεώσεων.3. οι υποχρεώσεις προς τον Ε.Φ.Κ.Α μεταφέρονται και μεταβιβάζονται στη Νέα Εταιρεία, η οποία θα αναλάβει την αποπληρωμή τους ως εξής:
- Aποπληρωμή  20.745.381,35 που αντιστοιχεί στο σύνολο του κεφαλαίου την 31/12/2017 σε 280 άτοκες μηνιαίες δόσεις.
- Διαγραφή τόκων, προστίμων, προσαυξήσεων και λοιπών επιβαρύνσεων μέχρι την Ημερομηνία Ολοκλήρωσης της Συναλλαγής σε ποσοστό 100%.
4. Οι υποχρεώσεις προς ΝΑΥΠΗΓΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΕΣ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑΣ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ διαγράφονται σε ποσοστό 100%5. Η Νέα Εταιρεία αναλαμβάνει να καταβάλει στους πρώην εργαζόμενους στην υπό εξυγίανση εταιρεία εφάπαξ, ήτοι σε 1 δόση, 60 εργάσιμων ημερών από την Ημερομηνία Ολοκλήρωσης της Συναλλαγής και υπό τον όρο επικύρωσης της παρούσης από το αρμόδιο Δικαστήριο, τα οφειλόμενα ποσά που αναλογούν σε έκαστο εργαζόμενο.6. Οι υποχρεώσεις προς το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο μεταφέρονται και μεταβιβάζονται στη Νέα Εταιρεία, η οποία θα αναλάβει την αποπληρωμή του βασικού χρέους/κεφαλαίου της οφειλής στο σύνολό του (100%) λόγω της προνομιακής του θέσης, μετά συμψηφισμού με τις απαιτήσεις της εταιρείας προς το Δημόσιο ποσού 399.644,05 ευρώ, πλην της απαίτησης ποσού 2.117.980,79 ευρώ (αφορά κατάσχεση εις χείρας της εταιρείας ως τρίτης που επιβλήθηκε στις 7/7/2017), καθώς και πλην τόκων, προστίμων, προσαυξήσεων και λοιπών επιβαρύνσεων που διαγράφονται σε ποσοστό 100%. Το σύνολο του βασικού χρέους/κεφαλαίου της οφειλής των υποχρεώσεων της εταιρείας προς το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο, αφαιρουμένου του ποσού των 2.117.980,79 ευρώ, ανέρχεται σε 5.692.199,86 ευρώ και διακανονίζεται και αποπληρώνεται σε 280 άτοκες μηνιαίες δόσεις.7. Από το σύνολο των υποχρεώσεων προς τους Οργανισμούς Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης, προς έκαστο και όλους τους Οργανισμούς και Εταιρείες Κοινής Ωφέλειας (ΔΕΗ, ΔΕΔΗΕ, ΔΕΣΜΗΕ, ΛΑΓΗΕ, ΔΕΠΑ, ΔΕΣΦΑ, ΟΤΕ, ΕΥΔΑΠ, λοιπούς οργανισμούς και εταιρείες ύδρευσης, αποχέτευσης) αλλά και προς το σύνολο των ανάλογων ιδιωτικών παρόχων. διαγράφεται ποσοστό 85,67% επί του συνόλου των απαιτήσεων τρίτων (Ο.Τ.Α., Ε.Ρ.Τ. κλπ), που συνεισπράττονται με τους οικείους λογαριασμούς εκάστου Οργανισμού και Εταιρείας Κοινής Ωφέλειας, αλλά και εκάστου ανάλογου ιδιωτικού παρόχου, και θα εξοφληθούν σε 24 μηνιαίες δόσεις.8. Το σύνολο των υποχρεώσεων της προς ουσιώδεις προμηθευτές μεταβιβάζονται στη Νέα Εταιρεία και θα εξοφληθούν ολοσχερώς και χωρίς καμία απομειώσει, εντός 60 εργάσιμων ημερών από την Ημερομηνία Ολοκλήρωσης της Συναλλαγής ενώ οι υποχρεώσεις προς τους μη ουσιώδεις προμηθευτές διαγράφονται σε ποσοστό 85,67% επί του συνόλου των απαιτήσεων των ανέγγυων προμηθευτών, μεταβιβάζονται στη Νέα Εταιρεία και εξοφλούνται κατά το εναπομένον υπόλοιπό τους από αυτήν, σε 24 μηνιαίες δόσεις.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Επιχειρήσεις*Διασώζεται το Νεώριο Σύρου, εγκρίθηκε το σχέδιο*


15:18, 15 Νοεμβρίου 2018 


facebooktweetshareshare



Τέλος στην αβεβαιότητα για το *ναυπηγείο* του *Νεωρίου*, μετά το "πράσινο φως" που έδωσε το *Πρωτοδικείο* της *Σύρου* επί του σχεδίου εξυγίανσης της εταιρεία Onex.
Μετά το πέρας της δικαστικής διαδικασίας, αναμένεται να μεταβιβαστούν οι μετοχές από τον Όμιλο *Ταβουλάρη* στην Onex, ώστε και επισήμως να δημιουργηθεί η "*Onex Ναυπηγεία Σύρου*".
Στο σχέδιο διάσωσης-εξυγίανσης που ενεκρίθη από το Πρωτοδικείο προβλέπεται ότι:
- Οι νέοι ιδιοκτήτες θα ειφέρουν στην εταιρεία *14,3 εκατ. ευρώ* μέσω αύξησης μετοχικού κεφαλαίου. τα οποία θα αποδοθούν στη νέα εταιρία
- Οι *οφειλές προς πρώην εργαζόμενους* και βασικούς προμηθευτές θα εξοφληθούν εντός 60 ημερών, με εφάπαξ καταβολή των ποσών
- Από τις *οφειλές προς ΕΦΚΑ και Δημόσιο* θα διαγραφούν τόκοι, πρόστιμα, προσαυξήσεις κλπ και θα εξοφληθούν τα ποσά των αρχικών οφειλών σε 280 μηνιαίες δόσεις.
- Μέρος των οφειλών *προς τις τράπεζες* (Alpha Bank και Πειραιώς) θα διαγραφεί και το υπόλοιπο - που θα καλύπτει το κεφάλαιο των δανείων - θα εξοφληθεί σε 30 μηνιαίες δόσεις.
 -Οι υποχρεώσεις προς μη ουσιώδεις προμηθευτές διαγράφονται σε ποσοστό 85,67% και το υπόλοιπο θα εξοφληθεί  σε 24 μηνιαίες δόσεις.
- Η "Onex Ναυπηγεία Σύρου" θα πραγματοποιήσει *επενδύσεις 30 εκατ.* ευρώ σε βάθος 20ετίας, για εκσυγχρονισμό των ναυπηγικών εγκαταστάσεων.
Ως προς το επιχειρησιακό μέρος, το σχέδιο διάσωσης-εξυγίανσης προβλέπει πλήρη αξιοποίηση της δυναμικότητας των  ναυπηγείων, επέκταση των δραστηριοτήτων σε υπηρεσίες Mega Yachting, επισκευή και κατασκευή πλατφορμών εξόρυξης πετρελαίου και αερίου, μετατροπή πλοίων σε πλοία πράσινης τεχνολογίας, επισκευής και ναυπήγη εμπορικών πλοίων, κατασκευή και επισκευή  ναυτικών πλατφορμών του ΝΑΤΟ.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΔΗΛΩΣΗ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΝΕΩΡΙΟ ΣΥΡΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΕΙΑΡΧΗ ΝΟΤΙΟΥ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ* kaipou theos  Νοεμβρίου 21, 2018  Πλοία



Στο ναυπηγείο "Νεώριον" της Σύρου, το 35ο πλοίο απο την ημέρα της επανεκκίνησης της λειτουργίας του βρίσκεται στην δεξαμενή του. 
Εκατοντάδες εργαζόμενοι επέστρεψαν στην δουλειά τους και η χώρα και το Αιγαίο διατήρησαν μια πολύ σοβαρή και κρίσιμη βιομηχανική υποδομή. 
Στην δύσκολη περίοδο που προηγήθηκε και κρίθηκε το μέλλον του, όταν κάποιοι έψαχναν την εύκολη έξοδο με λύσεις φτηνού εντυπωσιασμού, εμείς μείναμε σταθεροί στη δύσκολη μάχη για τη διάσωση του. 
Σήμερα, ανασκευάζεται η μεγάλη δεξαμενή του ναυπηγείου, το σχέδιο εξυγίανσης του προχωρά και το χαμόγελο που επέστρεψε στο πρόσωπο των εκατοντάδων εργαζόμενων μας γεμίζει αισιοδοξία και μας δίνει την χαρά της ηθικής δικαίωσης. 
Το μέλλον δεν κερδίζεται με τον λαϊκισμό αλλά με την υπευθυνότητα.

----------


## manoubras 33

*SEA HALCYONE* (Laliotis Group Sea World Management)
*HAPPY LADY* (Eastern Mediterranean Marinetime LTD)
Τα βαπορια εδω και δυο ημερες βρισκονται στις εγκαταστασεις του Ναυπηγειου για εργασιες. Ωραια πραγματα!  

DSCN8737.JPG DSCN8739.JPG DSCN8743.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ο Θανάσης Μαρτίνος στέλνει τον στόλο του στα ναυπηγεία Νεωρίου*

4 Δεκεμβρίου 2018_0_




__
_Του Μηνά Τσαμόπουλου_
_Το ενδιαφέρον των Ελλήνων πλοιοκτητών προσελκύουν τα ναυπηγεία του Νεωρίου της Σύρου. Κορυφαίος στον κατάλογο είναι εκείνο του Θανάση Μαρτίνου ο οποίος ήδη έχει στείλει πλοία του στο Κυκλαδίτικο νησί και σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες θα στείλει σχεδόν όλο το στόλο του για επισκευές και εργασίες συντήρησης._
_Είναι εμφανές ότι οι ελληνιών συμφερόντων ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες αρχίζουν να στρέφονται στην στην εγχώρια ναυπηγική μονάδα η οποία διεκδικεί μερίδιο κυρίως από τα ναυπηγεία της Τουρκίας αλλά και της Ρουμανίας._
_Ειδική αναφορά στα ναυπηγεία τςη Σύρου έκανε χθες ο πρέσβης των ΗΠΑ στην Αθήνα Τζέφρι Παίατ επισημαίνοντας ότι «από τον περασμένο Απρίλιο η ελληνοαμερικανική εταιρεία ONEX παρείχε υπηρεσίες και έκανε επισκευές σε 38 πλοία στα ναυπηγεία της Σύρου, δημιουργώντας περισσότερες από 300 θέσεις εργασίας και βοηθώντας στην αναγέννηση του ναυπηγοεπισκευής , αυτού του σημαντικού περιουσιακού στοιχείου για την ελληνική οικονομία, το οποίο όταν ήρθα στην Ελλάδα σκούριαζε» και προσέθεσε:_
_«Εργαζόμαστε σκληρά ώστε να ενθαρρύνουμε ακόμη περισσότερους επενδυτές από τις ΗΠΑ να ακολουθήσουν το παράδειγμα αυτό και θέλω να επισημάνω ότι η ONEX πήρε την ευκαιρία στη ΔΕΘ για να εκφράσει επισήμως το ενδιαφέρον της για την αγορά των ναυπηγείων της Ελευσίνας και του Σκαραμαγκά και ελπίζω να δούμε προχωρούν οι επενδύσεις αυτές»._
_newmoney.gr_

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερινη εικονα του ναυπηγειου με βαπορια που κανουν επισκευες. Ο κυριος Αθ.Μαρτινος βρισκεται στην Συρο οπου σημερα επισκευτηκε το Νεωριο κ εμεινε ικανοποιημενος με τις εργασιες στα βαπορια του.                                                                      
DSCN8749.JPG DSCN8782.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Το* LEVANTES* εφτασε στο Νεωριον εχθες για επισκευη, ωραιο ονομα εχει το βαπορι!

DSCN8814.JPG DSCN8820.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια! Το ARIANDE βρισκεται στη δεξαμενη απο την παραμονη της πρωτοχρονιας.

DSCN8847.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *HANSA ROTENBURG* εφτασε κι αυτο στο Νεωριον για επισκευες, μια απο αυτη η αντικατασταση μικρου μερους απο τον βολβο.

DSCN8868.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Λιγα νεα απο το ναυπηγειο, ειχαμε την αφιξη του *AMORGOS* (Lydia Mar Shipping) ενω το *ARIANDE* συνεχιζει να δεξαμενιζεται 20 μερες περιπου, αυτην φορα με την πλωρη προς το ναυπηγειο. Ερχονται βαπορια τις επομενες μερες και γενικα επικρατει μεγαλη αισιοδοξια για το 2019 βαση του πλανου εργασιων.

DSCN8906.JPG DSCN8916.JPG DSCN8888.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Τις τελευταιες μερες το ναυπηγειο θυμιζει παλιες καλες εποχες, οπως ειχα γραψει παραπανω υπαρχει εντονη δραστηριοτητα στο τομεα των επισκευων με την ελευση εμπορικων πλοιων.Γεματη ντοκοι ακομη κ παραπλευρα των δεξαμενων! Ας δουμε φωτογραφιες απο μερικα βαπορια μαζι κ μια βαθυκορος του 1978.
*PONENTE* (Newport SA του κ.Χαντζη που προσφατα ειχε φερει και το LEVANTES) *SEINE & AFRICAN LILY*.

DSCN8949.JPG DSCN8970.JPG DSCN8972.JPG DSCN8979.JPG
Ας ειναι παντα ετσι να εχει μεροκαματο ο κοσμος.

----------


## thanos75

Από τις πολύ λίγες παραγωγικές επενδύσεις που έγιναν από αυτή την κυβέρνηση

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *PONENTE* (Newport SA του κ.Χαντζη που προσφατα ειχε φερει και το LEVANTES) 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191952 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191953


Πρόσφατο απόκτημα της εταιρείας  ( 9 bulkers) πρόκειται γιά panamax 83051 dwt, Tsuneishi 2006.
M'αρέσουν αυτοί που επιμένουν γιαπωνέζικα.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Νεώριο Σύρου: Σε λειτουργία η μεγαλύτερη δεξαμενή Panamax στην Ελλάδα*Από
Γιώργος Μανέττας -

28 Ιανουαρίου 2019 16:43




_


_


_Απαγορεύεται από το δίκαιο της Πνευμ. Ιδιοκτησίας η καθ΄οιονδήποτε τρόπο παράνομη χρήση/ιδιοποίηση του παρόντος, με βαρύτατες αστικές και ποινικές κυρώσεις για τον παραβάτη_

_Νεώριο_

_Σε πλήρη λειτουργία τέθηκε από σήμερα 28 Ιανουαρίου η δεξαμενή «ΒΙΟΛΑΝΤΩ» τύπου «Panamax» του Νεώριου Σύρου, μέσα από ένα πρόγραμμα πλήρους ανακατασκευής.__Όπως αναφέρεται σε ανακοίνωση του σωματείου των εργαζομένων, η πλήρης ανακατασκευή διήρκησε 100 ημέρες και εργάστηκαν όλα τα τεχνικά, παραγωγικά τμήματα του Νεωρίου.__Με την λειτουργία της «ΒΙΟΛΑΝΤΩ», τα ναυπηγεία Σύρου έχουν πλέον και επίσημα τη μεγαλύτερη δυναμικότητα απΆ όλα τα ναυπηγεία της χώρας._


_Τα εγκαίνια της νέας δεξαμενής θα οριστούν στο άμεσο προσεχές διάστημα.__Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η πλωτή δεξαμενή «ΒΙΟΛΑΝΤΩ» υποβλήθηκε σε γενική ανακατασκευή μετά την βύθισή της το περασμένο καλοκαίρι.__Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, το πρώτο πλοίο που θα μπει στη ΒΙΟΛΑΝΤΩ για επισκευή είναι το πλοίο Ponente χωρητικότητας περίπου 85.000 dwt, της εταιρείας New Port. Πρόκειται για το μεγαλύτερο πλοίο που πέρασε ποτέ τις πύλες του ιστορικού ναυπηγείου για συντήρηση και επισκευή.__Αυτή τη στιγμή, στις εγκαταστάσεις του Νεωρίου στη Σύρο επισκευάζονται ταυτόχρονα έξι πλοία ενώ από την στιγμή που επαναλειτούργησε πριν από περίπου εννέα μήνες έχουν εξυπηρετηθεί πάνω από 40 πλοία.
ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## manoubras 33

Εχθες Δευτερα εγινε η διαδικασια αποδεξαμενισμου του *AMORGOS* και το μεσημερι πηρε σειρα το *IKARIA ANGEL* (New Horizon Shipmanagement SA) made in Japan κ.Βικτωρ!
DSCN9011.JPG DSCN9015.JPG
Η μεγαλη πλωτη δεξαμενη οντως ειναι σε λειτουργια ξανα, αν και γινονται ακομη καποιες μικροεργασιες, πανω της δεξαμενιζεται μια βαθυκορος και ενα μικρος πλωτος γερανος. Φωτογραφιες με τον καιρο.

----------


## andria salamis

> Εχθες Δευτερα εγινε η διαδικασια αποδεξαμενισμου του *AMORGOS* και το μεσημερι πηρε σειρα το *IKARIA ANGEL* (New Horizon Shipmanagement SA) made in Japan κ.Βικτωρ!
> DSCN9011.JPG DSCN9015.JPG
> Η μεγαλη πλωτη δεξαμενη οντως ειναι σε λειτουργια ξανα, αν και γινονται ακομη καποιες μικροεργασιες, πανω της δεξαμενιζεται μια βαθυκορος και ενα μικρος πλωτος γερανος. Φωτογραφιες με τον καιρο.


Ομορφες φωτο απο την Πατρίδα,χαίρομαι πολυ γιατι θα ξανα δούλεψή ο ξάδελφος μου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εχθες Δευτερα εγινε η διαδικασια αποδεξαμενισμου του *AMORGOS* και το μεσημερι πηρε σειρα το *IKARIA ANGEL* (New Horizon Shipmanagement SA) made in Japan κ.Βικτωρ!
> DSCN9011.JPG


Το ΑΜΟRGOS είναι της LYDIAMAR (Kίνα 2014/ 36063 dwt). Bαπόρι να'ναι κ  ό,τι  να'ναι...'
Το ΙΚARIA ANGEL κάνει μπαμ από που είναι! Μitsui 1999/27021 dwt.Oi ανθρωποι έχουν 4 βαποράκια κ ψηφίζουν Ιαπωνία!

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Το ΙΚARIA ANGEL […] έχουν 4 βαποράκια  […]


190m είναι … και το λέτε βαποράκι;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 190m είναι … και το λέτε βαποράκι;


Xαϊδευτικά,εξαρτάται πως βλέπει κανείς τα πράγματα.

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο ναυπηγειο εφτασαν για επισκευες το φορτηγο *ΜERITIUS* του κ.Φραγκουλη που ανεβηκε στη μεγαλη, και το καλωδιακο καραβακι* OCEAN LINK* το οποιο μαλλον σερνει ιστορια πανω του καθως προκειτε αρχικα να δουλευε σαν ποσταλακι εξω...πληροφοριες οποιος βρει κ ξερει καλοδεχουμενες. Ευχαριστω

DSCN9044.JPG DSCN9048.JPG DSCN9045.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=manoubras 33;611778]το καλωδιακο καραβακι* OCEAN LINK* το οποιο μαλλον σερνει ιστορια πανω του καθως προκειτε αρχικα να δουλευε σαν ποσταλακι εξω...πληροφοριες οποιος βρει κ ξερει καλοδεχουμενες. Ευχαριστω DSCN9048.JPG DSCN9045.JPG[/QUOTE
]claymore.jpgshipspotting


Eίναι το πρώην ΕΓ/ΟΓ CLAYMORE της Caledonian McBrayne που κάνει γραμμές στα νησιά γύρω από την Σκωτία.
Όπως βλέπεις έπεσε πολλή κοπτοραπτική.Ικανοποιημένος;

To διαχειρίζεται η Αmancio Shipping,Aθήνα.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ικανοποιημένος πολύ! Ευχαριστώ κ. Βίκτωρ.

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο Νεωριον εφτασε για δεξαμενισμο την Κυριακη το *SEA BRAVE* (Genimar Shipping) Επισης η μεγαλη πλωτη Δεξαμενη ΒΙΟΛΑΝΤΩ ΓΟΥΛΑΝΔΡΗ στα νεα της χρωματα εξωτερικα, οι εργασιες βαφης θα ολοκληρωθουν εντος τις Εβδομαδας.

DSCN9106.JPG DSCN9082.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο Νεωριον εφτασε για δεξαμενισμο την Κυριακη το *SEA BRAVE* (Genimar Shipping).
> 
> DSCN9106.JPG


Aυτό το γιαπωνέζικο ξυλάδικο (βλέπε τους στάντηδες στις πάντες) μπάλκερ έχει κ γιαπωνέζικη μηχανή,Μitsubishi UE.

----------


## manoubras 33

NEORION SHIPYARD 01/03/2019 CELESTYAL OLYMPIA, GEORGIOS S, AKRITAS, MASTRO MITROS.                                       φωτογραφίες.                                                                                   DSCN9119.JPG DSCN9123.JPG DSCN9153.JPG DSCN9145.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> NEORION SHIPYARD 01/03/2019 CELESTYAL OLYMPIA, GEORGIOS S, AKRITAS, MASTRO MITROS.                                       φωτογραφίες.  DSCN9123.JPG DSCN9145.JPG


GEORGIOS S Order Shipping,Oshima 2006,55725 dwt. MASTRO MITROS Arion Shipping,Sasebo 2001, 45600 dwt.
Aυτά τα ΜΑΣΤΡΟ τάδε νόμιζα ότι είχαν εκλείψει πιά...

----------


## manoubras 33

SEA MOON & KEFALONIA έφτασαν κι αυτά στο Νεωριον για επισκευή.

DSCN9217.JPG DSCN9175.JPG DSCN9209.JPG DSCN9211.JPG

----------


## Amorgos66

...ανεμος αισιοδοξιας...
https://www.amna.gr/home/article/342...gennisi-binteo

----------


## manoubras 33

Πριν λίγες μέρες πάνω στην μικρή δεξαμενή ανέβηκε για εργασίες το GEORGE

DSCN9265.JPG IMG_20190317_143705.jpg DSCN9263.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Αφού κοπάσανε οι άνεμοι την Τρίτη μπήκαν στο ναυπηγείο το ARCTIC FOUNDER για δεξαμενισμο, και στον ντοκο "Σαρανταρη" έδεσε το SBI RUMBA το οποίο μετά από εργασίες αναχώρησε σήμερα το απόγευμα. Το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ βρίσκεστε στην μικρή δεξαμενή, θα το δούμε τις επόμενες ημέρες

DSCN9309.JPG DSCN9310.JPG DSCN9322.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αφού κοπάσανε οι άνεμοι την Τρίτη μπήκαν στο ναυπηγείο το ARCTIC FOUNDER για δεξαμενισμο, και στον ντοκο "Σαρανταρη" έδεσε το SBI RUMBA το οποίο μετά από εργασίες αναχώρησε σήμερα το απόγευμα. Το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ βρίσκεστε στην μικρή δεξαμενή, θα το δούμε τις επόμενες ημέρες
> 
> DSCN9309.JPG DSCN9310.JPG DSCN9322.JPG


To ARCTIC FLOUNDER  ( Kροατία 2009/74925 dwt) product tanker διαχειρίζεται  από την Prime Tankers Management.
To SBI RUMBA  (Imabari,Iαπωνία 2015/84867 dwt) bulker 1 ΜΑΝ-Β&W 12069 hp 14.5 kn διαχειτίζεται από την Οptimum Marine Management κ οι 2 εταιρείες με έδρα Αθήνα.
Να κ μιά φορά χωρίς βαπόρι από Κίνα!

----------


## manoubras 33

Αυτή την ώρα δεξαμενιζεται το MASTER  EXPRESS πρώην TOISA INDEPENDENT που μας έγραψε χθες ο φίλος Παντελής . Επίσης περίπου  δέκα μέρες τωρα σε ντοκο ειναι το  ATALANTI χωρίς να γνωρίζω τι εργασίες εκτελεί.

DSCN9360.JPG DSCN9336.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

CELESTYAL CRYSTAL 
Έφτασε σήμερα το μεσημέρι στο Ναυπηγείο, από αύριο ο δεξαμενισμος.

DSCN9373.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Το SANTORINI PALACE μοιράζεται την μικρή πλωτη μαζι με το πλοίο ποντισης καλωδίων ATALANTI.

DSCN9397.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Την Κυριακή ανέβηκε στη δεξαμενη το CELESTYAL CRYSTAL, ενώ την ίδια μέρα μπήκε ναυπηγείο το BALTIC SAPPHIRE (Norient Product Pool)  κ έδεσε  στον προβλήτα ΑΒ περιμένοντας για την σειρά του. Το ARCTIC FLOUNDER παραμένει για τις υπόλοιπες εργασίες. Εντός της εβδομάδας θα φτάσουν ακόμη δύο βαπόρια για επισκευές.

DSCN9423.JPG DSCN9419.JPG

----------


## leo85

> Την Κυριακή ανέβηκε στη δεξαμενη το CELESTYAL CRYSTAL, ενώ την ίδια μέρα μπήκε ναυπηγείο το BALTIC SAPPHIRE (Norient Product Pool)  κ έδεσε  στον προβλήτα ΑΒ περιμένοντας για την σειρά του. Το ARCTIC FLOUNDER παραμένει για τις υπόλοιπες εργασίες. Εντός της εβδομάδας θα φτάσουν ακόμη δύο βαπόρια για επισκευές.
> 
> DSCN9423.JPG DSCN9419.JPG


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για της ενημέρωσής του ναυπηγείου Σύρου.

----------


## manoubras 33

Έφτασαν εχθές αλλά δύο βαπόρια όπως είχα γράψει παραπάνω, πρόκειται για το ASPRI (Dalex Shipping) της Οικογένειας Δαλακούρα και το ANTIGONI B. Ας τα δούμε φίλοι καραβολατρες και καλή συνέχεια!
Διαδικασία δεξαμενισμου..

DSCN9498.JPG DSCN9523.JPG DSCN9479.JPG DSCN9524.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έφτασαν εχθές αλλά δύο βαπόρια όπως είχα γράψει παραπάνω, πρόκειται για το ASPRI (Dalex Shipping) της Οικογένειας Δαλακούρα και το ANTIGONI B. Ας τα δούμε φίλοι καραβολατρες και καλή συνέχεια!
> Διαδικασία δεξαμενισμου..
> 
> DSCN9498.JPG DSCN9523.JPG DSCN9479.JPG DSCN9524.JPG


To ASPRI είναι κατασκευής Shin Kurushima,Ιαπωνία 2014  33371 dwt, 1 Mitsubishi UE 14 kn.
Το ANTIGONI B  Kίνα 2011  56928 dwt, διαχειρίζεται από την Α.B.Maritime.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01886.jpgM/T BALTIC SAPPHIRE
DSC01887.jpgM/V ANTIGONI B
DSC01889.jpgM/T BALTIC SAPPHIRE
DSC01891.jpgM/T BALTIC SAPPHIRE

Περαστικός από την έδρα σου  ( ! )  στις 14/4  φίλε manoubras 33  κ να μερικές φωτό γιά τα βαπόρια που συζητήσαμε.
Πίσω από το Β.SAPPHIRE στην δεξαμενή είναι το ΑSPRI.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01893.jpgDSC01895.jpg14-4-19

To ΑSPRI της Dalex στη δεξαμενή κ γενικότερη άποψη του Νεωρίου.
Χαίρομαι να βλέπω βαπόρια παραδοσιακών εταιρειών.

----------


## manoubras 33

Αισθητό το περασμα σας απο το λιμανι της Συρας κ.Βίκτωρα! Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες σε ολα τα θεματα και κυρίως του Ναυπηγειου, χαιρομαστε εδω που εχει δουλιτσα. Η Οικογενεια μου, συγγενεις, κ φιλοι μαστορες εχουμε πολλα καλα χρονια να θυμομαστε και να διηγούμαστε...Τα δυσκολα περναν σιγα σιγα.Παμε να δουμε καποιες νεες αφιξεις στο Νεωριον...αρχισαν οι ντανες!
*SIDER GUYANA,* *CLIPPER ENDEAVOUR* κ.α

DSCN9563.JPG DSCN9554.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αισθητό το περασμα σας απο το λιμανι της Συρας κ.Βίκτωρα! Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες σε ολα τα θεματα και κυρίως του Ναυπηγειου, χαιρομαστε εδω που εχει δουλιτσα. Η Οικογενεια μου, συγγενεις, κ φιλοι μαστορες εχουμε πολλα καλα χρονια να θυμομαστε και να διηγούμαστε...Τα δυσκολα περναν σιγα σιγα.Παμε να δουμε καποιες νεες αφιξεις στο Νεωριον...αρχισαν οι ντανες!
> *SIDER GUYANA,* *CLIPPER ENDEAVOUR* κ.α
> 
> DSCN9563.JPG DSCN9554.JPG


K βέβαια το ΕUROPEAN STAR. Πραγματικά χαίρομαι που το Νεώριο δουλεύει τόσο.
Με την ευκαιρία,τα ιδιόκτητα Ρ/Κ του ναυπηγείου τι γίνονται;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *SIDER GUYANA,* *CLIPPER ENDEAVOUR* κ.α
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 193076


Ήδη το CLIPPER ENDEAVOUR τραβάει γιά Νοβοροσσίσκ.Το bulker διαχειρίζεται από την εταιρεία Σαμαρτζή,σημαία Μπαχάμες.Ιαπωνικής σχεδίασης αλλά ναυπήγησης από το Τsuneishi στις Φιλιππίνες το 2004,ιαπωνικό ουσιαστικά.
52483 dwt- B&W 14411 HP,   14.5 kn.

----------


## manoubras 33

Με την ευκαιρία,τα ιδιόκτητα Ρ/Κ του ναυπηγείου τι γίνονται;
[/QUOTE]

Παροπλισμένα ειναι ακομη και τα 3, εχουν ληξει τα χαρτια τους,χρειαζονται επισκευες κ.α. Για την ωρα η λυση ειναι τα εδρεώμενα ρυμουλκα του κ.Βαμβακαρη με παράλληλες συνεργασίες κάπου κάπου. Πρεπει ομως η διοικηση να δρομολογήσει το θεμα, γιατι σιγουρα ειναι πιο ασύμφορο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Εφτασαν στο Νεωριον για επισκευες.
*VISNES* (Tornborg Shipping- Norway) ναυπήγησης του 1981 συμπαθητικο καραβακι, ελάσματα και ενισχυτικά θα βαλει
*MONTROSE* (Star Marine Management) ναυπήγησης 2001 και μια γενικη αποψη του ναυπηγειου σημερα, με το ΑNTIGONI B να κατεβενει απο την δεξαμενη.

DSCN9569.JPG DSCN9591.JPG DSCN9589.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ελάσματα και ενισχυτικά θα βαλει
> *MONTROSE* (Star Marine Management) ναυπήγησης 2001 
> 
> DSCN9591.JPG


Ναυπηγήθηκε Κίνα 2001  27028 dwt  μηχανή Β&W  14.5 kn.

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο Νεωριον εφτασε σήμερα το bulk *APAGEON* (Μarine Trust) με αβαρία στο κρενι no1. τσακισε καλα!Ωραιο βαπορι ομως! Επισης πριν μερικες ημερες μπηκε ναυπηγειο για αποκατάσταση βλάβης το φορτωμένο *ALICE STAR* οπου κ αναχωρησε εχθες. Καλο μηνα!

DSCN9655.JPG DSCN9682.JPG DSCN9637.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο Νεωριον εφτασε σήμερα το bulk *APAGEON* (Μarine Trust) με αβαρία στο κρενι no1. τσακισε καλα!Ωραιο βαπορι ομως! Επισης πριν μερικες ημερες μπηκε ναυπηγειο για αποκατάσταση βλάβης το φορτωμένο *ALICE STAR* οπου κ αναχωρησε εχθες. Καλο μηνα!
> 
> DSCN9655.JPG DSCN9682.JPG DSCN9637.JPG


Φίλε,τα στοιχεία λένε ότι το ΑPAGEON είναι της Centrofin Management.
Σπάνια περίπτωση να τσακίσει το κρένι!

----------


## manoubras 33

> Φίλε,τα στοιχεία λένε ότι το ΑPAGEON είναι της Centrofin Management.
> Σπάνια περίπτωση να τσακίσει το κρένι!


Θα το διορθώσω κ σε ευχαριστω, πιστευω εγω καποιο συρμα θα εσπασε και κοπάνισε...οντως σπανιο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα κ εχθες μπήκαν στο ναυπηγειο ακόμη 2 βαπορια για επισκευή-δεξαμενισμό, προκειται για το *LEVANTES* (NewPort SA) οπου ειχε περάσει ξανά τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο κ δεν ειχε προλάβει να κανει τον δεξαμενισμο του, και το *DIMITRIS S* του κ.Σκιαθίτη (Οrder Shipping) που επιλέγει πιστά Νεωριον Συρου.

DSCN9723.JPG DSCN9739.JPG DSCN9747.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σήμερα κ εχθες μπήκαν στο ναυπηγειο ακόμη 2 βαπορια για επισκευή-δεξαμενισμό, προκειται για το *LEVANTES* (NewPort SA) οπου ειχε περάσει ξανά τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο κ δεν ειχε προλάβει να κανει τον δεξαμενισμο του, και το *DIMITRIS S* του κ.Σκιαθίτη (Οrder Shipping) που επιλέγει πιστά Νεωριον Συρου.
> 
> DSCN9723.JPG DSCN9739.JPG DSCN9747.JPG


To DIMITRIS S χτίστηκε στο ΙΗΙ,Ιαπωνία το 2004,28171 dwt.'Exει Sulzer 10469 hp, 14.5 kn.

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΟCEAN MERMAID*
Εφτασε εχθές το απόγευμα κ ανέβηκε απευθειας στη μεγάλη δεξαμενη, ειχε περασει ξανα απο το ναυπηγειο πριν μερικους μηνες για συντομο δεξαμενισμο...καποιο θεμα θα εχει το πλοιο.

DSCN9764.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Mε το ΕUROPEAN STAR τι γίνεται φίλε manoubras 33?

----------


## manoubras 33

> Mε το ΕUROPEAN STAR τι γίνεται φίλε manoubras 33?


Ισως θα ανεβει ξανά δεξαμενή, εδωσαν προτεραιότητα σε ενα γκαζάδικο που πρεπει να φυγει...

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *SUPERBA* της οικογένειας Τομάζου μπήκε σήμερα νωρίς το πρωι στο Νεώριο, η οικογενεια αρκετα χρονια εμπιστεύεται το ναυπηγειο της Συρου.

DSCN9778.JPG DSCN9780.JPG

----------


## miou1

IMG_2669.jpg

Για τον φίλο μου Παντελή !!!!

----------


## manoubras 33

Στις δεξαμενες του Ναυπηγειου το *ARIANDE* και *PRINCE* αυτες τις μερες!

DSCN9848.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε. Το _ΕUROPEAN STAR είναι ακόμη εκεί?

_

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερα στο Νεωριον εφτασαν ακομη δυο βαπορια για δεξαμενισμο, προκειται για το γκαζαδικο *ARIN* ex SKYLARK, και το Bulk Carrier *LOUISA BOLTEN*.
Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες καλοδεχουμενες κ χρησιμες!

DSCN9872.JPG DSCN9873.JPG DSCN9881.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To ARIN Kίνα 2004 34620 dwt διαχειρίζεται από την Αegean Shipping Enterprises,Πειραιάς.

----------


## manoubras 33

Εχθες το απογευμα εφτασε για δεξαμενισμο το *ASPHALT EAGLE* ενω σημερα ξεκινησε η διαδικασια αποδεξαμενισμου του φορτηγου* LOUISA BOLTEN

*DSCN9926.JPG DSCN9930.JPG DSCN9920.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑSPHALT EAGLE ασφαλτάδικο   Οnomichi,Iαπωνία  2004   46178 dwt   B&W 11665 hp  15.3 kn.
Διαχειρίστρια Chronos Shipping.

----------


## manoubras 33

*SEA HELIOS* 
Σημερα μπηκε στο Νεωριον, θα ανεβει δεξαμενη τις επομενες μερες...

DSCN9960.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *SEA HELIOS* 
> Σημερα μπηκε στο Νεωριον, θα ανεβει δεξαμενη τις επομενες μερες...
> 
> DSCN9960.JPG


Του Λαλιωτη. Shin Kurushima,Iαπωνία 2004   45948 dwt   MAN B&W  15.1 kn.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Του Λαλιωτη. Shin Kurushima,Iαπωνία 2004   45948 dwt   MAN B&W  15.1 kn.


Ευχαριστώ, να πω ότι είναι το τρίτο βαπόρι που στέλνει η εταιρεία στο ναυπηγείο αφότου άνοιξε ξανά

----------


## manoubras 33

Την κυριακη εφτασε στο Νεωριο για επισκευη το* ALPINE MAGNOLIA*, μια αποψη των δεξαμενων με το SEA HELIOS και το ARCTIC FLOUNDER στη μεγαλη δεξαμενη, οπου ηρθε ξανα ναυπηγειο να επισκευασει αβαρια στο πηδαλιο. Ερχονται βαπορακια τις επομενες μερες!

DSCN9969.JPG DSCN9977.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Την κυριακη εφτασε στο Νεωριο για επισκευη το* ALPINE MAGNOLIA*, μια αποψη των δεξαμενων με το SEA HELIOS και το ARCTIC FLOUNDER στη μεγαλη δεξαμενη, οπου ηρθε ξανα ναυπηγειο να επισκευασει αβαρια στο πηδαλιο. Ερχονται βαπορακια τις επομενες μερες!
> 
> DSCN9969.JPG DSCN9977.JPG


ALPINE MAGNOLIA του Λαλιώτη κ αυτό,σας τιμάει δεόντως,χημικό Δ/Ξ, Koρέα 2009  50275 DWT   MAN B&W 14.9 kn

----------


## manoubras 33

Στα μεσα της εβδομάδας αφοτου κοπασαν μερικως ο βοριαδες μπηκαν στο ναυπηγειο για προγραμματισμενη συντηρηση-επισκευη ακομη 5 βαπορια! Προς το παρον ας δουμε 2 απο αυτα, προκειται για το *TOXOTIS* 57000 dwt και στη δεξαμενη το* EQUINOX ORENDA* του κ.Γκουμα προσφατο αποκτημα της εταιρειας.

DSCN9998.JPG DSCN0065.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σε συνεχεια του προηγουμενου post ας δουμε μερικες φωτογραφιες ακομη απο πλοια στο Νεωριον Συρου αυτες τις μερες!

DSCN0064.JPG DSCN0066.JPG DSCN0067.JPG
Στην 3η φωτο απο ΑΡ τα πλοια: *SEA HELIOS, TOXOTIS, WAAL CONFIDENCE, S-BRILLIANT, ARIANDE, EQUINOX ORENDA, ALPINE MAGNOLIA*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στα μεσα της εβδομάδας αφοτου κοπασαν μερικως ο βοριαδες μπηκαν στο ναυπηγειο για προγραμματισμενη συντηρηση-επισκευη ακομη 5 βαπορια! Προς το παρον ας δουμε 2 απο αυτα, προκειται για το *TOXOTIS* 57000 dwt και στη δεξαμενη το* EQUINOX ORENDA* του κ.Γκουμα προσφατο αποκτημα της εταιρειας.
> 
> DSCN9998.JPG DSCN0065.JPG


Kινέζικα κ τα 2, το 1ο του Προκοπίου το 2ο (ωραίο βαπόρι) της Εquinox Maritime στην οποία βλέπω τα κεφάλια είναι Χιώτες .Πατέρας,Πιταούλης...Ποιός σου είπε γιά Γκούμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε συνεχεια του προηγουμενου post ας δουμε μερικες φωτογραφιες ακομη απο πλοια στο Νεωριον Συρου αυτες τις μερες!
> 
> DSCN0064.JPG DSCN0066.JPG DSCN0067.JPG
> Στην 3η φωτο απο ΑΡ τα πλοια: *SEA HELIOSσ, TOXOTIS, WAAL CONFIDENCE, S-BRILLIANT, ARIANDE, EQUINOX ORENDA, ALPINE MAGNOLIA*


To S-BRILLIANT είναι bulker προϊόν του περίφημου ΙΗΙ (Ιαπωνία) το 2004, 48821 dwt, Sulzer 10469 hp, 14.5 kts.
Διαχειρίζεται από την S-Bulkers,Aθήνα.
Σε παρακαλώ,εάν μπορείς μιά πιό κοντινή φωτό. :Fat:

----------


## manoubras 33

> Kινέζικα κ τα 2, το 1ο του Προκοπίου το 2ο (ωραίο βαπόρι) της Εquinox Maritime στην οποία βλέπω τα κεφάλια είναι Χιώτες .Πατέρας,Πιταούλης...Ποιός σου είπε γιά Γκούμα.


Πως την πατησα ετσι...νομιζα εγω οτι η Equinox ειναι του κ.Γκικα Γκουμα, ειχε φερει πριν δυο χρονια περιπου και το EQUINOX DREAM...Θελω μαθηματα πολλα! Πιταουλη ηταν η Γιαγια μου, προκειται για απλη συμπτωση ομως! Σε ευχαριστω ερχεται δωρακι!

----------


## manoubras 33

> To S-BRILLIANT είναι bulker προϊόν του περίφημου ΙΗΙ (Ιαπωνία) το 2004, 48821 dwt, Sulzer 10469 hp, 14.5 kts.
> Διαχειρίζεται από την S-Bulkers,Aθήνα.
> Σε παρακαλώ,εάν μπορείς μιά πιό κοντινή φωτό.


Για εσας κ.Βικτωρα που το ζητησατε,* S-BRILLIANT* ωραιο βαπορι!

DSCN0073.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για εσας κ.Βικτωρα που το ζητησατε,* S-BRILLIANT* ωραιο βαπορι!
> 
> DSCN0073.JPG


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πως την πατησα ετσι...νομιζα εγω οτι η Equinox ειναι του κ.Γκικα Γκουμα, ειχε φερει πριν δυο χρονια περιπου και το EQUINOX DREAM...Θελω μαθηματα πολλα! Πιταουλη ηταν η Γιαγια μου, προκειται για απλη συμπτωση ομως! Σε ευχαριστω ερχεται δωρακι!


Οι Χιώτες που ήλθαν στη Σύρο λόγω Τουρκοκρατίας ήταν πολλοί.

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο Ναυπηγειο μπηκε για εργασιες δεξαμενισμου και το *LEFKES* της Οικογενειας Δαλακουρα Dalex Shipping.

DSCN012544.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Φεύγουν από τα τουρκικά ναυπηγεία και πηγαίνουν στο Νεώριο Σύρου -Σημάδια ανάκαμψης
 ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ 22|07|2019 | 10:19
Στα Ναυπηγεία Νεωρίου Σύρου
Αθανασία Αγγελοπούλου
Μετά από πολύχρονο μαρασμό,ο τομέας της ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικής στην Ελλάδα δείχνει τα πρώτα σημάδια ανάκαμψης με την επαναλειτουργία των Ναυπηγείων Νεωρίου Σύρου.


Ενδεικτικό είναι πως 95 πλοία επισκευάστηκαν τον τελευταίο χρόνο στο Νεώριο Σύρου με το 98% των οποίων έφυγαν από τουρκικά ναυπηγεία για να έρθουν στην Ελλάδα.


Η επαναλειτουργία των Ναυπηγείων Νεωρίου Σύρου έδωσε σημαντική ανάσα και ώθηση στον κλάδο ύστερα από περίπου 20 χρόνια και κατάφερε το πρώτο σημαντικό πλήγμα στα Ναυπηγεία της Τουρκίας που έκαναν χρυσές δουλειές εκμεταλλευόμενα την κρίση στην Ελλάδα.




Αεροφωτογραφία από τα Ναυπηγεία Νεωρίου Σύρου
Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία των Ναυπηγείων Σύρου απο τον Μάρτιο του 2018 που επαναλειτουργούν από την ΟNEX SHΙPYARDS, 95 πλοία έχουν περάσει από τις εκσυγχρονισμένες εγκαταστάσεις του Νεωρίου για εργασίες επισκευής ή συντήρησης. «Πρόκειται για αριθμό ρεκόρ σε τόσο μικρό διάστημα. Το συντριπτικό ποσοστό αυτών των πλοίων και συγκεκριμένα το 98% εφυγαν απο την Τουρκία για έρθουν σε μας , καθώς μέχρι τώρα επέλεγαν τα ναυπηγεία της γειτονικής χώρας», λέει στέλεχος της ONEX στο iefimerida.gr.


Τα καράβια που μπαίνουν στο Νεώριο είναι ελληνικής αλλά και ξένης ιδιοκτησίας, ενώ η αναβάθμιση των συστημάτων είναι συνεχής με στόχο της προσέλκυση ακόμα περισσότερων πλοίων. Πρόσφατα επισκευάστηκε δωρεάν και το αντιρρυπαντικό σκάφος του λιμενικού σώματος που λίγες ημέρες αργότερα χρειάστηκε να επιχειρήσει σε ναυτικό ατύχημα ανοιχτά της Σίφνου.
Πηγή: iefimerida.gr - https://www.iefimerida.gr/oikonomia/...JksqNZGT2YVBvg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο Ναυπηγειο μπηκε για εργασιες δεξαμενισμου και το *LEFKES* της Οικογενειας Δαλακουρα Dalex Shipping.
> 
> DSCN012544.JPG


Είναι αδελφό (2014/30100dwt) με το ASPRI που ήταν εκεί τον Απρίλιο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερα το πρωι εβαλαν μεσα πρωτο το *ATLAS* (Τomasos Brothers) αργοτερα και ενα κοντεινεραδικο στον σαρανταρη, Εξι πλοια εχει μεσα το Νεωριον, και περιμενουν να φτασουν ακομη Δυο! Ας δουμε για την ωρα απο πρυμα το βαπορι και καλη συνεχεια φιλοι καραβολατρες!

DSCN0137.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σημερα το πρωι εβαλαν μεσα πρωτο το *ATLAS* (Τomasos Brothers) αργοτερα και ενα κοντεινεραδικο στον σαρανταρη, Εξι πλοια εχει μεσα το Νεωριον, και περιμενουν να φτασουν ακομη Δυο! Ας δουμε για την ωρα απο πρυμα το βαπορι και καλη συνεχεια φιλοι καραβολατρες!
> 
> DSCN0137.JPG


 Κινα 2014,  37866dwt.

----------


## manoubras 33

Νεωριον Συρου 27 Ιουλιου 2019 Αφιξεις, αποδεξαμενισμος κ δεξαμενισμος, μεθορμιση.
Το Bulk Carrier *DIVA* εφτασε στο ναυπηγειο κ εδεσε στον Σαρανταρη, και το απογευμα αφου ετοιμαστηκε η μικρη δεξαμενη μπηκε στο Νεωριο για δεξαμενισμο κ το *SARONIC SPIRE* στοιχεια παρακαλω. Το ARCTIC FLOUNDER το οποιο εχει θεμα με τον αξονα του κ περιμενει για δεξαμενισμο μεθορμισε για μερικες ωρες στο Τελωνειο. Καλη συνεχεια!

DIVA, VERA D, SARONIC SPIRE, ARCTIC FLOUNDER, WAAL CONFIDENCE. 
DSCN0158.JPG DSCN0174.JPG DSCN0166.JPG DSCN0175.JPG

----------


## Αναερόβιος

Το δουλεύει πολύ καλά το Νεώριο η ΟΝΕΧ. Μακάρι να πάει έτσι και τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νεωριον Συρου 27 Ιουλιου 2019 Αφιξεις, αποδεξαμενισμος κ δεξαμενισμος, μεθορμιση.
> Το Bulk Carrier *DIVA* εφτασε στο ναυπηγειο κ εδεσε στον Σαρανταρη, και το απογευμα αφου ετοιμαστηκε η μικρη δεξαμενη μπηκε στο Νεωριο για δεξαμενισμο κ το *SARONIC SPIRE* στοιχεια παρακαλω. Το ARCTIC FLOUNDER το οποιο εχει θεμα με τον αξονα του κ περιμενει για δεξαμενισμο μεθορμισε για μερικες ωρες στο Τελωνειο. Καλη συνεχεια!
> 
> DIVA, VERA D, SARONIC SPIRE, ARCTIC FLOUNDER, WAAL CONFIDENCE. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 194395 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 194396 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 194397 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 194398


DIVA  Κίνα 2011  33037 dwt  Starbulk.
VERA D  Γερμανία 2004 22513 dwt  Lind Shipinvest (Γερμανία) κοντεϊνερόπλοιο.
SARONIC SPIRE  Κanda,Iαπωνία 2004   20225 dwt  Hatsudoki UE 14 kts  Tide Line.
WAAL CONFIDENCE Shinkochijuko,Ιαπωνία 2009  21192 dwt   Kobe 6250 hp  15.6 kts   Hellas Confidence.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ κ.Βικτωρα! *MINEΡBA ZEN* σημερα το πρωι μπηκε μεσα...ας δουμε μερικες φωτο ακομη απο τα πλοια που εκτελουν εργασιες, το ΑΤLAS παει για δεξαμενη, το VERA D πανω στη μεγαλη. Στον ντοκο το DIVA (STAR BULK) σε εμπλωρη διαγωγη, εχει ξεκινηση δουλιτσες για την εγκατασταση του συστηματος Scrubbers!

DSCN0216.JPG DSCN0189.jpg DSCN0209.JPG DSCN0214.JPG
Καλη συνεχεια στους φιλους του Ναυτιλια!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστουμε πολυ κ.Βικτωρα! *MINEΡBA ZEN* σημερα το πρωι μπηκε μεσα...ας δουμε μερικες φωτο ακομη απο τα πλοια που εκτελουν εργασιες, το ΑΤLAS παει για δεξαμενη, το VERA D πανω στη μεγαλη. Στον ντοκο το DIVA (STAR BULK) σε εμπλωρη διαγωγη, εχει ξεκινηση δουλιτσες για την εγκατασταση του συστηματος Scrubbers!
> 
> DSCN0216.JPG DSCN0209.JPG DSCN0214.JPG
> Καλη συνεχεια στους φιλους του Ναυτιλια!


Nα είσαι καλά.
Μ/Τ ΜINERVA ZEN της Μinerva  φυσικά, Κίνα 2009  52914 dwt.

Σε παρακαλώ, άδειασε τα προσωπικά μηνύματα,είναι φίλοι στη Σύρο που προσπαθούν να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί σου.

----------


## manoubras 33

Δεξαμενισμοι *OLYMPUS & MINERVA ZEN*
Νεωριον Συρου 18 Αυγουστου 2019

DSCN0306.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο Νεώριον εφτασε για επισκευή και δεξαμενισμο το *LILLY BOLTEN* 30765 dwt 2009 Kίνα.

DSCN0322.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*WESTERN CONFIDENCE* - HELLAS CONFIDENCE SHIPMANAGEMENT S.A
Η εταιρια στελνει συνεχεια βαπορια για επισκευη κ μπραβο! Παμε να δουμε κ μια γενικη εικονα του Ναυπηγειου εχθες...με το OLYMPUS διπλα στη μικρη δεξαμενη.

DSCN0338.JPG DSCN0346.JPG DSCN0344.JPG

----------


## Blitz-X

> ...με το OLYMPUS διπλα στη μικρη δεξαμενη.
> 
> DSCN0344.JPG


Με φράγμα γύρω του. Που λογικά σημαίνει ότι ακόμα δεν έχει σφραγιστεί ακόμα πλήρως στα βρεχάμενα?????

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

WESTERN CONFIDENCE  σημαία Φιλιππίνες
Ιmabari 2009   28467 DWT    MAN B&W  14.0 kn

Tαχεία εξυπηρέτηση φίλε manoubras!

----------


## manoubras 33

> Με φράγμα γύρω του. Που λογικά σημαίνει ότι ακόμα δεν έχει σφραγιστεί ακόμα πλήρως στα βρεχάμενα?????
> 
> *ΜΦΧ*


Σωστα! Έπρεπε να ανέβει δεξαμενή το φορτηγό για να φύγει αλλιώς θα γίνει κουβάρι το πλάνο με τις ημερομηνίες των δεξαμενισμων  κ μετά άντε μαζευτο

----------


## manoubras 33

> WESTERN CONFIDENCE  σημαία Φιλιππίνες
> Ιmabari 2009   28467 DWT    MAN B&W  14.0 kn
> 
> Tαχεία εξυπηρέτηση φίλε manoubras!


Ποτέ δεν είχα παράπονο κ.Βικτωρα

----------


## manoubras 33

Ειχαμε δει πριν απο μήνες το ASPRI κ το LEFKES της Dalex Shipping, σήμερα μπηκε στο Νεωριον αλλο ενα βαπόρι της Οικογένειας Δαλακούρα το *DINΟ*.

DSCN0378.JPG DSCN0394.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ειχαμε δει πριν απο μήνες το ASPRI κ το LEFKES της Dalex Shipping, σήμερα μπηκε στο Νεωριον αλλο ενα βαπόρι της Οικογένειας Δαλακούρα το *DINΟ*.
> 
> DSCN0378.JPG DSCN0394.JPG


Bασικά το ίδιο βαπόρι με τα άλλα είναι.
Shin Kochi Jyuko, 2009   33371 dwt  Hatsudoki 8498 hp  14.3 kn  σημαία Παναμά.

Φίλε μου,χίλιες φορές μικρό γιαπωνέζικο ναυπηγείο παρά κινεζιά.
Βάζουν κ δικές τους μηχανές οι άνθρωποι όπως αυτή εδώ ή η Μitsubishi UE.

----------


## Eng

Οι Κινεζιες εδω και μια 10ετια συναγωνιζονται μια χαρα τα Γιαπωνεζικα και Κορετικα ναυπηγεια τοσο στο κομματι των συγκολλισεων οσο και στο Μηχανολογικο εξοπλίσμο καθως ολοι οι μεγαλοι κατασκευαστες ανα τον κοσμο εχουν αντιπροσωπιες στη Κινα. Στην εταιρια μας εχουμε 26 φορτιγα εκ των οπιων 22 κινεζινα, 2 Ιαπωνεζικα και 2 Κορεατικα. Εχω δει κρακ σε διαμηκη φρακτη στο Κορεατικο και μαλιστη erection welding shim και το αδερφο του κινεζικο οχι. Ναι συμφωνω οτι πριν 20 χρονια οταν οι κινεζοι ηταν στα πρωτα βηματα , ηταν χαλια με πατεντα, αλλα πλεον εχουν αλλαξει οι οροι. Τελος σχετικα με μηχανες, δεν υπαρχουν γηγενεις κατασκευαστες π.χ B&W Κοπενχαγης ή Sulzer Σουηδιας. Ολοι αυτοι οι κολοσοι εχουν αδειοδοτημενες αντιπροσωπιες ανα το κοσμο με τις περισσοτερες να υπαρχουν στη Κινα. Ενδεικτικα να αναφερω πως η B&W εχει 8 licensee Representation (δηλαδη εργοστασια κατασκευης μηχανων) στη Κινα εναντι 3 στην Ιαπωνια και Κορεα αντιστοιχα. 
Επαναλλαμβανω, οτι οι Γιαπωνεζοι ειναι εξαιρετικοι αλλα οι "κινεζιες" εχουν εδω και καιρο βελτιωθει και αυτο φαινεται ακομα και στις παγκοσμιες στατιστηκες ναυπηγοεπισκευων τοσο σε βαθμο επιλογης απο εφοπλιστες οσο και σε συγκριτικο ανα τυπο πλοιου ναυπηγισης. 
Τελος , προσωπικη μου αποψη, το τελειο πλοιο να εχεις φτιαξει στο πιο κορυφαιο ναυπηγειο της Ευρωπης με τα ακριβοτερα υλικα, εαν η εταιρια δεν ακολουθει ενα πολυ προσεκτικο πλανο συντηρησης τοσοσ σε δυναμικο γραφειου οσο και σε πληρωμα , με τυριση των ωρων χρησης του εκαστοτε εξοπλισμου και την ορθη (οχι απαραιτητα γνησια) παροχη ανταλλακτικων , θα γινει σε συντομο διαστημα, ενας κουβας ή κουβαριστρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι Κινεζιες εδω και μια 10ετια συναγωνιζονται μια χαρα τα Γιαπωνεζικα και Κορετικα ναυπηγεια τοσο στο κομματι των συγκολλισεων οσο και στο Μηχανολογικο εξοπλίσμο καθως ολοι οι μεγαλοι κατασκευαστες ανα τον κοσμο εχουν αντιπροσωπιες στη Κινα. Στην εταιρια μας εχουμε 26 φορτιγα εκ των οπιων 22 κινεζινα, 2 Ιαπωνεζικα και 2 Κορεατικα. Εχω δει κρακ σε διαμηκη φρακτη στο Κορεατικο και μαλιστη erection welding shim και το αδερφο του κινεζικο οχι. Ναι συμφωνω οτι πριν 20 χρονια οταν οι κινεζοι ηταν στα πρωτα βηματα , ηταν χαλια με πατεντα, αλλα πλεον εχουν αλλαξει οι οροι. Τελος σχετικα με μηχανες, δεν υπαρχουν γηγενεις κατασκευαστες π.χ B&W Κοπενχαγης ή Sulzer Σουηδιας. Ολοι αυτοι οι κολοσοι εχουν αδειοδοτημενες αντιπροσωπιες ανα το κοσμο με τις περισσοτερες να υπαρχουν στη Κινα. Ενδεικτικα να αναφερω πως η B&W εχει 8 licensee Representation (δηλαδη εργοστασια κατασκευης μηχανων) στη Κινα εναντι 3 στην Ιαπωνια και Κορεα αντιστοιχα. 
> Επαναλλαμβανω, οτι οι Γιαπωνεζοι ειναι εξαιρετικοι αλλα οι "κινεζιες" εχουν εδω και καιρο βελτιωθει και αυτο φαινεται ακομα και στις παγκοσμιες στατιστηκες ναυπηγοεπισκευων τοσο σε βαθμο επιλογης απο εφοπλιστες οσο και σε συγκριτικο ανα τυπο πλοιου ναυπηγισης. 
> Τελος , προσωπικη μου αποψη, το τελειο πλοιο να εχεις φτιαξει στο πιο κορυφαιο ναυπηγειο της Ευρωπης με τα ακριβοτερα υλικα, εαν η εταιρια δεν ακολουθει ενα πολυ προσεκτικο πλανο συντηρησης τοσοσ σε δυναμικο γραφειου οσο και σε πληρωμα , με τυριση των ωρων χρησης του εκαστοτε εξοπλισμου και την ορθη (οχι απαραιτητα γνησια) παροχη ανταλλακτικων , θα γινει σε συντομο διαστημα, ενας κουβας ή κουβαριστρα.


Καλοδεχούμενη η παρέμβαση από έναν ειδικό.Είναι σωστό αυτό που πιστεύεται,δλδ πλοίο ευρωπαϊκής σχεδιασης,ευρωπαϊκών προδιαγραφών με επίβλεψη από ευρωπαιους,χτισμένο  στην Κίνα είναι ΟΚ.Κ ένα,να το πούμε κινέζικο κινέζικο είναι ΧΑΛΙΑ;;; Αντίστοιχα με τα ευρωπαϊκά υπάρχουν πλοία γιαπωνέζικο σουλούπι που είναι χτισμένα στην Κίνα.
Γιά το τι συμβαίνει με τις μηχανές κ τους γνωστούς κολοσσούς γνωρίζω.Απλώς αναφέρθηκα σε τοπικές  μάρκες που μπαίνουν κύρια σε ιαπωνικά πλοία.
Οι εφοπλιστές διαχρονικά επιλέγουν το φθηνότερο.Μεταπολεμικά,ανακαλύψανε την Ιαπωνία (φάνταζε τότε σαν Κινα),την Γιουγκοσλαβία, κάποιους άλλους ανατολικούς
,την Κορέα,την Κινα κ πάει λέγοντας.Όλους αυτούς οι Έλληνες τους έφτιαξαν!

----------


## manoubras 33

Απογευματινές ώρες εχθές στο ναυπηγειο μπήκε άλλο ενα βαπόρι για δεξαμενισμό,πρόκειται για το* STAR OMICRON* της STARBULK συμφερόντων κ.Παππά. Το βαπόρι μολις έφτασε στη ράδα αμεσως ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία ρυμουλκησης προς την δεξαμενή, πριν ενισχυθούν καλα οι βοριάδες. Ας δουμε μερικες φωτο, καραβολατρικη μέρα το ευχαριστήθηκα.
Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!

DSCN0427.JPG DSCN0418.JPG DSCN0443.JPG DSCN0446.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απογευματινές ώρες εχθές στο ναυπηγειο μπήκε άλλο ενα βαπόρι για δεξαμενισμό,πρόκειται για το* STAR OMICRON* της STARBULK συμφερόντων κ.Παππά. Το βαπόρι μολις έφτασε στη ράδα αμεσως ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία ρυμουλκησης προς την δεξαμενή, πριν ενισχυθούν καλα οι βοριάδες. Ας δουμε μερικες φωτο, καραβολατρικη μέρα το ευχαριστήθηκα.
> Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!
> 
> DSCN0427.JPG DSCN0418.JPG DSCN0443.JPG DSCN0446.JPG


Iwagi,Iαπωνία 2005   53489 dwt    B&W 12889 hp  14.5 Kn   σημαία νησιά Μarshall.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα το πρωι έφτασε στο Νεώριον το *AVANTI*, το βαπορι το διαχειρίζεται η Prime Tankers. Ας δουμε τρεις φωτο και καλη συνεχεια!

DSCN0520.JPG DSCN0494.JPG DSCN0500.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σήμερα το πρωι έφτασε στο Νεώριον το *AVANTI*, το βαπορι το διαχειρίζεται η Prime Tankers. Ας δουμε τρεις φωτο και καλη συνεχεια!
> 
> P
> DSCN0520.JPG DSCN0494.JPG DSCN0500.JPG


Product tanker 45965 dwt-Shin Kurushima,Ιαπωνία 2009-B&W  9480 kw  16.8 kn

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστούμε κ. ΒΙΚΤΩΡ! Πάμε φίλοι μου να δούμε το *AQUILA* της STARBULK, το βαπόρι εφτασε στη ράδα της Σύρου την Παρασκευη οπου κ παρέμεινε, εχθές μπήκε ναυπηγειο αφότου αναχώρησε το DINO.Γενική άποψη του Νεωριου.

DSCN0534.JPG DSCN0537.JPG DSCN0536.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστούμε κ. ΒΙΚΤΩΡ! Πάμε φίλοι μου να δούμε το *AQUILA* της STARBULK, το βαπόρι εφτασε στη ράδα της Σύρου την Παρασκευη οπου κ παρέμεινε, εχθές μπήκε ναυπηγειο αφότου αναχώρησε το DINO.Γενική άποψη του Νεωριου.
> 
> DSCN0534.JPG DSCN0537.JPG DSCN0536.JPG


Φίλε μου,είναι της Τechnomar (Γιουρούκος).
Κίνα 2012 56506 DWT  MAN B&W.

----------


## manoubras 33

Είδα την τσιμινιερα ότι φέρει το σινιαλο της StarBulk, και είναι κ στο fleet list της εταιρείας γι'αυτό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είδα την τσιμινιερα ότι φέρει το σινιαλο της StarBulk, και είναι κ στο fleet list της εταιρείας γι'αυτό.


Nαι το είδα κ εγώ τώρα,το περίεργο είναι ότι το Greek Shipping Directory 2019 το έχει στην Τechnomar κ είναι το ίδιο βαπόρι.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα το πρωί μπήκε ακόμη ενα βαπόρι της Prime το *ANDIAMO* 48500 DWT, αλλος ένας Ιαπωνας στο Ναυπηγειο!

DSCN0544.JPG DSCN0543.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα στο Νεωριον έγινε ο αποδεξαμενισμος του *SYMI* ex HELEN BOLTEN 25953 DWT. Στο βαπόρι ήδη βλέπουμε έτοιμα και τα σινιάλα στην τσιμινιερα της LYDIA MAR SHIPPING.

DSCN0618.JPG DSCN0615.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σήμερα στο Νεωριον έγινε ο αποδεξαμενισμος του *SYMI* ex HELEN BOLTEN 25953 DWT. Στο βαπόρι ήδη βλέπουμε έτοιμα και τα σινιάλα στην τσιμινιερα της LYDIA MAR SHIPPING.
> 
> DSCN0618.JPG DSCN0615.JPG


Yamanishi,Iαπωνία 2009   Μakita 5850 kw  15.4 kn

----------


## manoubras 33

Πρίν απο λιγο μπήκε στο Ναυπηγείο το φορτηγο *MELOI* (DALEX SHIPPING)
Αμεση ανταπόκριση για τους φιλους του Ναυτιλία...Ας δούμε δύο φωτογραφιες και καλη συνεχεια σε ολους μας!

DSCN0642.JPG DSCN0648.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρίν απο λιγο μπήκε στο Ναυπηγείο το φορτηγο *MELOI* (DALEX SHIPPING)
> Αμεση ανταπόκριση για τους φιλους του Ναυτιλία...Ας δούμε δύο φωτογραφιες και καλη συνεχεια σε ολους μας!
> 
> DSCN0642.JPG DSCN0648.JPG


Shin Kochi Jyuko 2009   33355 DWT   Mitsubishi UE 8498 hp  14.3 kn
Βασικά το ίδιο βαπόρι με τα προηγούμενα της εταιρείας που ήλθαν στο Νεώριο.
Μελόι είναι παραλία της Πάτμου.

----------


## manoubras 33

Αλλο ένα της Lydia Mar έφτασε στο Νεωριον για επισκευή,
*ΙΤΗΑΚΙ* 38060 DWT του 2014 το βαπόρι, Ιαπώνια. Καλή συνεχεια!

DSCN0672.JPG

----------


## gioros

> Αλλο ένα της Lydia Mar έφτασε στο Νεωριον για επισκευή,
> *ΙΤΗΑΚΙ* 38060 DWT του 2014 το βαπόρι, Ιαπώνια. Καλή συνεχεια!
> 
> DSCN0672.JPG


Ευχαρηστωντας σε για τη φώτο μήπως μπορείς να βγάλεις και απο πλώρη ? για εμάς που δεν τα βλέπουμε συχνά αυτα τα πλοία

----------


## manoubras 33

> Ευχαρηστωντας σε για τη φώτο μήπως μπορείς να βγάλεις και απο πλώρη ? για εμάς που δεν τα βλέπουμε συχνά αυτα τα πλοία


Για τον φίλο gioros η φώτο, διαδικασία αποδεξαμενισμού *MELΟΙ* αργότερα σειρα πηρε το *ΙΤΗΑΚΙ*.

DSCN0703.JPG

----------


## gioros

> Για τον φίλο gioros η φώτο, διαδικασία αποδεξαμενισμού *MELΟΙ* αργότερα σειρα πηρε το *ΙΤΗΑΚΙ*.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 195826


Ευχαριστώ πολυ αγαπητέ φιλε

----------


## manoubras 33

Ακομη 2 φώτο του *ITHAKI* σε στάδιο εργασιών και ολοκλήρωση, πριν απο λίγο αναχώρησε απο τις εγκαταστάσεις του Ναυπηγειου...Καλά ταξίδια!

DSCN0720.JPG DSCN0727.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Να δούμε κ το *DELPHI* της οικογένειας Τσάκου οπου απο εχθές βρίσκεται στο Νεωριον.

DSCN0729.JPG DSCN0736.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να δούμε κ το *DELPHI* της οικογένειας Τσάκου οπου απο εχθές βρίσκεται στο Νεωριον.
> 
> DSCN0729.JPG DSCN0736.JPG


Hyundai 2004    37432 dwt    B&W  15.0 KN.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *ALDEBARAN* του τομάζου ανεβηκε εχθές στη μεγαλη, δίπλα δεξαμενιζεται κ το DELPHI. Ωραια εικάνα να βλέπεις τέτοιες εταιρίες στο Ναυπηγειο. 

DSCN0790.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *ALDEBARAN* του τομάζου ανεβηκε εχθές στη μεγαλη, δίπλα δεξαμενιζεται κ το DELPHI. Ωραια εικάνα να βλέπεις τέτοιες εταιρίες στο Ναυπηγειο. 
> 
> DSCN0790.JPG


Kίνα 2014   37887 DWT   MAN B&W   14.0 KTS

----------


## manoubras 33

Έφτασαν βαποράκια στο Νεωριον, γέμισε το Ναυπηγείο...Ας δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες.
To *CORAL FRASERI* 10441 dwt ναυλωμένο από την TITAN LNG, το Bulk Carrier *HYDRUS* 36604 dwt (STARBULK) θα γίνει εγκατάσταση πλυντριδων. To Bulk Carrier *SEA MOON* (GENIMAR SHIPPING) της Οικογένειας Λιαδή - Κτιστάκη. Γενική άποψη του Ναυπηγείου.Καλή συνέχεια!

DSCN0837.JPG DSCN0858.JPG DSCN0804.JPG DSCN0844.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=manoubras 33;618958]Έφτασαν βαποράκια στο Νεωριον, γέμισε το Ναυπηγείο...Ας δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες.
To *CORAL FRASERI* 10441 dwt ναυλωμένο από την TITAN LNG, το Bulk Carrier *HYDRUS* 36604 dwt (STARBULK) θα γίνει εγκατάσταση πλυντριδων. To Bulk Carrier *SEA MOON* (GENIMAR SHIPPING) της Οικογένειας Λιαδή - Κτιστάκη. Γενική άποψη του Ναυπηγείου.Καλή συνέχεια!

DSCN0837.JPG DSCN0858.JPG DSCN0804.JPG DSCN0844.JPG[QUOTE]
Κάποιου είδους συνεργασία πρέπει να υπάρχει μεταξύ Starbulk κ Τechnomar διότι το ΗΥDRUS εμφανίζεται στον στόλο της πρώτης αλλά κ της δεύτερης σύμφωνα με το Greek Shipping Directory.To ίδιο είχε συμβεί με ένα άλλο πλοίο που επισκέφθηκε το Νεώριο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Έτσι όπως το λέτε κ.Βικτωρα, στο παρακάτω Link της Ναυτεμπορικής γίνετε αναφορά για τις εταιρείες.
https://m.naftemporiki.gr/story/1481311

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έτσι όπως το λέτε κ.Βικτωρα, στο παρακάτω Link της Ναυτεμπορικής γίνετε αναφορά για τις εταιρείες.
> https://m.naftemporiki.gr/story/1481311


Σ'ευχαριστώ,η άλλη εταιρεία δεν θα πηγαίνει καλά αφού κ το site γράφει coming soon...
Αυτό το συμπέρασμα βγαίνει χωρίς να ξέρω κάτι σίγουρο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Νέες αφίξεις στο Νεωριο...Καλό Μήνα!
*GANT GRACE* της Οικογένειας Γιαβρίδη (ANTHONY GIAVRIDIS MARITIME)
*TIA MARTA* (SEALINK NAVIGATION LTD)
Επίσης την Τετάρτη 4 Δεκεμβρίου θα τελεστούν τα Επίσημα Εγκαίνια του Ναυπηγειου υπό την νέα διεύθυνση του ομίλου ONEX.

DSCN0911.JPG DSCN0926.JPG ΟΝΕΧ SYROS SHIPYARDS.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νέες αφίξεις στο Νεωριο...Καλό Μήνα!
> *GANT GRACE* της Οικογένειας Γιαβρίδη (ANTHONY GIAVRIDIS MARITIME)
> *TIA MARTA* (SEALINK NAVIGATION LTD)
> Επίσης την Τετάρτη 4 Δεκεμβρίου θα τελεστούν τα Επίσημα Εγκαίνια του Ναυπηγειου υπό την νέα διεύθυνση του ομίλου ONEX.
> 
> DSCN0911.JPG DSCN0926.JPG ΟΝΕΧ SYROS SHIPYARDS.jpg


Eίναι 2 Ιάπωνες:
GANT GRACE 28375 dwt   Imabari 2010 Makita  16 kts
TIA MARTA     34334 dwt    Namura 2015 Makita  14 kts

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερινές φωτογραφίες...
*UNION BIENVENIDO* 28189 dwt (UNION COMMERCIAL)
*SKYROS* 24351 dwt (LYDIA MAR SHIPPING)
Aποψη του Ναυπηγείου με 8 βαπόρια μέσα.

DSCN0984.JPG DSCN0993.JPG DSCN1012.JPG DSCN1019.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σημερινές φωτογραφίες...
> *UNION BIENVENIDO* 28189 dwt (UNION COMMERCIAL)
> *SKYROS* 24351 dwt (LYDIA MAR SHIPPING)
> Aποψη του Ναυπηγείου με 8 βαπόρια μέσα.
> 
> DSCN0984.JPG DSCN0993.JPG DSCN1012.JPG DSCN1019.JPG


UNION BIENVENIDO Iαπωνία 2012  Μakita 14 kts
SKYROS  Hakodate 1998  Akasaka  14.5 kis

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες! Ενα ωραιο Bulker έφτασε στο Νεώριον για δεξαμενισμό, πρόκειται για το *ELBABE* το βαπόρι το διαχειρίζεται η Niovis Shipping ναυπήγησης 2015 60438 Dwt

DSCN1052.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Γιαπωνέζικες πρύμες στο Νεώριο! Σήμερα το bulk *AGIA SOFIA* (ΝEWPORT SA) συμφερόντων κ.Χατζή, dwt 28320. *ELBABE* κατά τον αποδεξαμενισμό. Καλές Γιορτές να έχουμε με υγεία!

DSCN1104.JPG DSCN1095.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γιαπωνέζικες πρύμες στο Νεώριο! Σήμερα το bulk *AGIA SOFIA* (ΝEWPORT SA) συμφερόντων κ.Χατζή, dwt 28320. *ELBABE* κατά τον αποδεξαμενισμό. Καλές Γιορτές να έχουμε με υγεία!
> 
> DSCN1104.JPG DSCN1095.JPG


Shimanami 2008   MAN B&W  14.0 kn.
Mιάς κ είπες γιά πρύμες,αυτή του ΕLBABE είναι χαρακτηριστική του Mitsui κ κάποιων μικρότερων ναυτπγείων που συνεργάζονται με αυτό.

----------


## manoubras 33

Πρώτο πλοιο για το 2020 στο Νεώριον ο βάπορας, δίπλα στη μικρή δεξαμενή στο AGIA SOFIA μπαινει καινούργιος βολβος λόγο αβαρίας!

DSCN1125.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Η πλωτή δεξαμενή 7 του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού έφτασε σήμερα στο Νεώριο, το ρυμούλκιο απο το Νάυσταθμο Σαλαμίνας πρός Συρο, έγινε απο το CHRISTOS XXXIV. Αναμένεται ακομη μια ΠΔ του ΠΝ απο τη Σούδα για επισκευή. Θα σας κρατώ ενήμερους! Πολυ δουλειά για το Ναυπηγειο συν και τα βαπόρια που ειναι κλεισμένα. Επισης μέσα ειναι κ ενα γιαπώνέζικο φορτηγό του κ.Φραγκούλη το *SAGITTARIUS* 28508 dwt δέκα χρονών βαπόρι! Φωτογραφίες...

DSCN1158.JPG DSCN1185.JPG DSCN1184.JPG DSCN1171.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Χθές Κυριακή έφτασε κ η δέυτερη πλωτή δεξαμενή του ΠΝ, αμέσως μετά τον απόπλου του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ πέρασε τα φανάρια της Σύρας! Το ρυμούλκιο απο το Ναυσταθμο της Σουδας προς το Νεώριο έγινε απο το CHRISTOS XXVII. Oι εργασίες εχουν ηδη ξεκινήση κ αναμένονται να δεξαμενιστουν και οι δυο μαζί στη μεγάλη πλωτή ΒΙΟΛΑΝΤΩ ΓΟΥΛΑΝΔΡΗ. Αυτή η μικρή δεξαμενή εινα περίπου 70 μέτρα, και 130 μέτρα της Σαλαμίνας, χωράνε.
Φωτογραφιες!

DSCN1209.JPG DSCN1219.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η πλωτή δεξαμενή 7 του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού έφτασε σήμερα στο Νεώριο, το ρυμούλκιο απο το Νάυσταθμο Σαλαμίνας πρός Συρο, έγινε απο το CHRISTOS XXXIV. Αναμένεται ακομη μια ΠΔ του ΠΝ απο τη Σούδα για επισκευή. Θα σας κρατώ ενήμερους! Πολυ δουλειά για το Ναυπηγειο συν και τα βαπόρια που ειναι κλεισμένα. Επισης μέσα ειναι κ ενα γιαπώνέζικο φορτηγό του κ.Φραγκούλη το *SAGITTARIUS* 28508 dwt δέκα χρονών βαπόρι! Φωτογραφίες...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196386 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196387 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196388 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196389


SAGITTARIUS ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία ΜΑΝ Β&W 14.0 Kn.
Mιά διευκρίνιση φίλε: Ρυμούλκιο είναι ο κάβος που δένεται το Ρ/κούμενο στο Ρ/Κ. :Smile New:

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστώ κ.Βίκτωρα!
Πάμε φίλοι μου να δούμε φρέσκιες φωτογραφιες απο το Νεώριο...Το Νορβηγικό *NORMAND TONJER*, το *ΑMAL* σήμερα εφτασε απο το ΝΜΔ και ανεβηκε στη μικρή δεξαμενή, και το Bulk Carrier *SAGITTARIOUS* στο ντόκο για την συνέχεια των εργασιών. Οι πλωτες δεξαμενές του ΠΝ ειναι πανω στη ΒΙΟΛΑΝΤΩ.

DSCN1229.JPG DSCN1232.JPG DSCN1244.JPG DSCN1261.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Απο τη ράδα του Πειραια έφτασε για δεξαμενή χθές το απόγευμα το κοντεινεροπλοιο *IAPETOS* Ελληνική σημαια νηολογιο Πειραιας, 9113 dwt Πολωνικής ναυπηγησης του 1999. Το ΑΜAL ειναι σε ντόκο.

DSCN1262.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Την Τρίτη 4 φλεβάρη μπήκε για επισκευή το *DECAMERON* 40354 dwt ναυπήγηση του 2004 Νότιο Κορέα. Δυο φωτογραφίες μπροστά απο τις εγκαταστάσεις του Νεωριου.

DSCN1355.JPG DSCN1364.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Δεν βλέπουμε συχνά στο Νεωριο τύπου CAPE SIZE. Σήμερα νωρίς το πρωι το έβαλαν μέσα το βαπόρι,o καιρός ηταν καλός, πρόκειται για το *AQUASCOPE* της Good Bulk του Εφοπλιστή Jonh Michael Radziwill Ελληνικής καταγωγής, βαπόρι του 2006, 174008 dwt, ναυπήγηση Κίνα με διαστάσεις 298 x 45.

DSCN13783.JPG DSCN13713.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν βλέπουμε συχνά στο Νεωριο τύπου CAPE SIZE. Σήμερα νωρίς το πρωι το έβαλαν μέσα το βαπόρι,o καιρός ηταν καλός, πρόκειται για το *AQUASCOPE* της Good Bulk του Εφοπλιστή Jonh Michael Radziwill Ελληνικής καταγωγής, βαπόρι του 2006, 174008 dwt, ναυπήγηση Κίνα με διαστάσεις 298 x 45.
> 
> DSCN13783.JPG DSCN13713.JPG


Μήκος 289. ΜΑΝ Β&W  14,5 kn. Σιγουρα όχι γιά δεξαμενισμό.

----------


## manoubras 33

Προερχόμενο απο τα πέριξ του Πειραιά έφτασε σήμερα στο Ναυπηγειο το κοντεινερόπλοιο *ATLANTIC BRIDGE* Γερμανικής ναυπήγησης του 2007 με κάποιο θεματάκι στο πηδάλιο...και μία άποψη στις δεξαμενές..

DSCN1436.JPG DSCN1429.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

> Την Τρίτη 4 φλεβάρη μπήκε για επισκευή το *DECAMERON* 40354 dwt ναυπήγηση του 2004 Νότιο Κορέα. Δυο φωτογραφίες μπροστά απο τις εγκαταστάσεις του Νεωριου.
> 
> DSCN1355.JPG DSCN1364.JPG


Σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο παρουσία του Καπετάν Παναγιώτη Τσακου πραγματοποιήθηκε τελετή μετονομασίας του πλοίου, κ το όνομα αυτού CAPT. THANASIS. Καλοταξιδο το βαπόρι!

----------


## manoubras 33

*UNDINE*
Ενα ωραίο βαπόρι 47999 dwt στο Νεώριο, συμφερόντων κ.Πέτρου Παππά.

DSCN1656.JPG DSCN1639.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *UNDINE*
> Ενα ωραίο βαπόρι 47999 dwt στο Νεώριο, συμφερόντων κ.Πέτρου Παππά.
> 
> DSCN1656.JPG DSCN1639.JPG


Product tanker Iwagi,Iαπωνία 2004  ΜΑΝ Β&W 15.1 kts
Πλοιοκτήτρια Product Shg & Trading Aθήνα

----------


## manoubras 33

Πλοία που έφτασαν για επισκευή...
Το tanker* LOVELY LADY* του κ.Αθανάσιου Μαρτίνου 47431 dwt ναυπηγημένο το 1999 Κροατία.
Ένα μικρό φορτηγό έφτασε απο τη ράδα του Πειραιά, κ ανέβηκε στη μικρή δεξαμενή με ονομα *MELAS*
Το πλοίο πόντισης καλωδίων *ATALANTΙ*.

LOVELY LADY.JPG MELAS.JPG ATALANTI.JPG

----------


## 2ND OFF

Ξέρει κανένας αν έχουν επισκευάσει και την 2η δεξαμενή ??

----------


## manoubras 33

> Ξέρει κανένας αν έχουν επισκευάσει και την 2η δεξαμενή ??


Αν ρωτάτε για τις δεξαμενές του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού που βρίσκονται στο Νεώριο, είναι στα τελειώματα κ οι δύο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πλοία που έφτασαν για επισκευή...
> Το tanker* LOVELY LADY* του κ.Αθανάσιου Μαρτίνου 47431 dwt ναυπηγημένο το 1999 Κροατία.
> 
> 
> LOVELY LADY.JPG


 B&W 15.0 kts.Eταιρεία Εastern Mediterranean.

----------


## manoubras 33

Nέες αφίξεις, δύο βαποράκια χθές κ σήμερα ακόμη. Σημαντική κ συνεχή στήριξη από τους Έλληνες εφοπλιστές. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!
*ΕQUINOX VOYAGER* 52000 DWT (EQUINOX MARITIME)
*DIDIMON* 37432 DWT (TSAKOS ENERGY NAVIGATION)

DSCN1724.JPG DSCN1731.JPG DSCN1736.jpg DSCN1746.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Nέες αφίξεις, δύο βαποράκια χθές κ σήμερα ακόμη. Σημαντική κ συνεχή στήριξη από τους Έλληνες εφοπλιστές. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!
> *ΕQUINOX VOYAGER* 52000 DWT (EQUINOX MARITIME)
> *DIDIMON* 37432 DWT (TSAKOS ENERGY NAVIGATION)
> 
> DSCN1724.JPG DSCN1731.JPG DSCN1736.jpg DSCN1746.JPG


EQUINOX VOYAGER Kροατία 2002   30049 dwt   Β&W 15.1 kts
DIDIMON Kορέα 2005   37432 dwt   B&W  15.0 ktsl

H Equinox είναι συνεργασία Λεκανίδη-Γκούμα.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες επισκευής της πλωτής δεξαμενής Νο 7 του Ναυσταθμου Σαλαμίνας. Αυτή την ώρα πορεία για τη βάση της από το ρυμουλκό ΦΩΤΕΙΝΗ Ζ της εταιρείας Ζούρος.

----------


## manoubras 33

Αφίξεις για δεξαμενισμό.
Δύο βαποράκια Ελληνικών συμφερόντων πάνω στη δεξαμενή ΒΙΟΛΑΝΤΩ ΓΟΥΛΑΝΔΡΗ.
*ΕΛΙΝ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ* 3842 dwt αυτα τα γιαπωνέζικα βαποράκια τα θυμάμαι πριν χρόνια σαν ΑΛΙΟΣ, τα είχε φέρει ο Λιβανός; Ειχαν περάσει όλα για επισκευή εδω τότε, ονόματα ωραια όπως ΑΛΙΟΣ ΗΡΑ,ΕΡΜΗΣ, ΑΘΗΝΑ,ΤΡΙΤΩΝ,ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ κ.ά. Όμορφα καραβάκια!
*SEAVEN LUCK* (SEAVEN TANKERS MANAGEMENT) Τσιμεντάδικο της Οικογένειας Τσαλαμανιού, Ιαπωνία 1988. ωραιά η πλώρη του!

DSCN1775.JPG DSCN1793.JPG DSCN1772.JPG DSCN1779.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αφίξεις για δεξαμενισμό.
> Δύο βαποράκια Ελληνικών συμφερόντων πάνω στη δεξαμενή ΒΙΟΛΑΝΤΩ ΓΟΥΛΑΝΔΡΗ.
> *ΕΛΙΝ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ* 3842 dwt αυτα τα γιαπωνέζικα βαποράκια τα θυμάμαι πριν χρόνια σαν ΑΛΙΟΣ, τα είχε φέρει ο Λιβανός; Ειχαν περάσει όλα για επισκευή εδω τότε, ονόματα ωραια όπως ΑΛΙΟΣ ΗΡΑ,ΕΡΜΗΣ, ΑΘΗΝΑ,ΤΡΙΤΩΝ,ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ κ.ά. Όμορφα καραβάκια!
> *SEAVEN LUCK* (SEAVEN TANKERS MANAGEMENT) Τσιμεντάδικο της Οικογένειας Τσαλαμανιού, Ιαπωνία 1988. ωραιά η πλώρη του!
> 
> DSCN1775.JPG DSCN1793.JPG DSCN1772.JPG DSCN1779.JPG


EΛΙΝ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ  Μiura 2005 Daihatsu 13.0 kts Tα  είχε φέρει ο Λιβανός με την Ceres.
SEAVEN LUCK   NKK   7477 dwt   μηχανή Ιto   13.0 kts.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σύρος Νεώριον, Μάιος 2020 Έφτασαν για επισκεύη.
*GEORGIOS S* του κ.Σκιαθίτη της Order Shipping, με μικρή αβαρία δεξιά της πρύμης. Ιαπωνία 2001, 74249 dwt
*STAR PRIDE* ενα καλλίγραμμο Ψυγείο για δεξαμενισμό, 2009 Ιαπώνια, 12955 dwt
LPG *GAZ SYNERGY* Naftomar Shipping. Κίνα 2010, 17740 dwt αυτά συνήθως τα βλέπουμε να κάνουν επισκεύες στην Χαλκίδα(Aυλίδα)

DSCN1828.JPG DSCN1831.JPG DSCN1860.JPG DSCN1884.JPG DSCN1868.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύρος Νεώριον, Μάιος 2020 Έφτασαν για επισκεύη.
> *GEORGIOS S* του κ.Σκιαθίτη της Order Shipping, με μικρή αβαρία δεξιά της πρύμης. Ιαπωνία 2001, 74249 dwt
> *STAR PRIDE* ενα καλλίγραμμο Ψυγείο για δεξαμενισμό, 2009 Ιαπώνια, 12955 dwt
> LPG *GAZ SYNERGY* Naftomar Shipping. Κίνα 2010, 17740 dwt αυτά συνήθως τα βλέπουμε να κάνουν επισκεύες στην Χαλκίδα(Aυλίδα)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197391 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197392 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197393 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197394 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197395


GEORGIOS S Ναυπηγείο Sasebo B&W 15.0 kts
STAR PRIDE  MAN B&W  24.0 kts (!)  Φιλιππινέζικων συμφερόντων. Τα παλιότερα ψυγεία ήταν όμορφα
GAZ SYNERGY   "           16.1 kts

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο Νεώριον τα πλοία *ASTREA* (Asso Group) και ένα φορτηγό της Οικογένειας Δαλακούρα το *ALONI*.

DSCN1937.JPG DSCN1925.JPG DSCN1931.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο Νεώριον τα πλοία *ASTREA* (Asso Group) και ένα φορτηγό της Οικογένειας Δαλακούρα το *ALONI*.
> 
> DSCN1937.JPG DSCN1925.JPG DSCN1931.JPG


To ALONI είναι  bulker παρόμοιο με άλλα της εταιρείας που έχουν περάσει από το Νεώριο.
Shin Kochi Jyuko,Iαπωνία 2010  33399 dwt   MAN B&W  14.3 kts

----------


## manoubras 33

Έφτασαν για δεξαμενισμο...
*FASSA* (EQUINOX MARITIME) 55447 dwt. 2006 Nacks-Kawasaki
*ALPINE LINK* (LALIOTIS GROUP - SEA WORLD MANAGEMENT) Ν.Κορέα 2010, 50208 dwt

DSCN1946.JPG DSCN1954.JPG DSCN1962.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έφτασαν για δεξαμενισμο...
> *FASSA* (EQUINOX MARITIME) 55447 dwt. 2006 Nacks-Kawasaki
> *ALPINE LINK* (LALIOTIS GROUP - SEA WORLD MANAGEMENT) Ν.Κορέα 2010, 50208 dwt
> 
> DSCN1946.JPG DSCN1954.JPG DSCN1962.JPG


FASSA To ναυτπηγείο είναι Νantong Cosco KHI,συνεργασία Cosco με Κawasaki.Γιαπωνέζικο βαπόρι στην Κίνα.
Μηχανή Β&W 14.6 kts

----------


## zizou

Από βίντεο που ανεβάσανε σε ομάδα, το FASSA εχθές αν κατάλαβα καλά, στην Σύρο στην δεξαμενή.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CU9Ry_5ojFo

----------


## manoubras 33

Ας δούμε νέες αφίξεις στο Νεώριον. 
*AEGEAN SPIRE* ναυπήγηση 2008 Ιαπωνία ωραιο καράβι 33401 dwt. Eλληνικών συμφερόντων, νομίζω Tide line η Εταιρία του, έφτασε σήμερα απο τη Σφαξ της Τυνησίας για προγραμματισμένο δεξαμενισμό.
*EQUINOX STAR* ναυπήγηση 2011 Κίνα 58680 dwt
και το FASSA απο πρύμα που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω, σε ντόκο για συνέχεια των εργασίων.

DSCN2074.JPG DSCN2089.JPG DSCN2035.JPG DSCN2018.JPG DSCN2028.JPG
Σύρος Ιούνιος 2020
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ας δούμε νέες αφίξεις στο Νεώριον. 
> *AEGEAN SPIRE* ναυπήγηση 2008 Ιαπωνία ωραιο καράβι 33401 dwt. Eλληνικών συμφερόντων, νομίζω Tide line η Εταιρία του, έφτασε σήμερα απο τη Σφαξ της Τυνησίας για προγραμματισμένο δεξαμενισμό.
> *EQUINOX STAR* ναυπήγηση 2011 Κίνα 58680 dwt
> και το FASSA απο πρύμα που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω, σε ντόκο για συνέχεια των εργασίων.
> 
> DSCN2074.JPG DSCN2089.JPG DSCN2035.JPG DSCN2018.JPG DSCN2028.JPG
> Σύρος Ιούνιος 2020
> Καλή συνέχεια


AEGEAN SPIRE   ναυπηγείο Shin Kochijyuko  μηχανή Ηatsudoki  14.3 kts
Πλοιοκτήτρια  Seaspire Maritime,Αθήνα.
Ακόμα κ τα μικρά ιαπωνικά ναυπηγεία χτίζουν καλά βαπόρια με ιαπωνικές μηχανές.

----------


## manoubras 33

Eχθές απογευματινές ώρες μπήκε ακόμη ενα βαπόρι για επισκευή, το bulk carrier *SCARABE* της Niovis Shipping 60435 dwt ναυπήγηση 2015 Μitsui Shipbuilding & Engineering co. ltd. Ichihara Ιαπωνία. Για την ιστόρια, στο βαπόρι φέτος ανήμερα της 25ης Μαρτιου, έγινε απόπειρα πειρατείας στη Δυτική Αφρική με ευτυχώς αίσιο τέλος. Στο βαπόρι ο Πλοίαρχος είναι Συριανής καταγωγής.

DSCN2098.JPG DSCN2111.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Δύο πλοία ακόμη για το Νεωριον, υπάρχει έντονη δραστηριότητα στις επισκευές για τον Μήνα Ιούνιο κ όχι μόνο.
Η άφιξή του Bulk Carrier *DILIGENT* ex LUZERN με πορεία για την μικρή δεξαμενη, το οποίο απ'οτι φένεται αλλάζει χέρια καθώς πρόχειρα γραμμένο το όνομα στο βαπόρι, αν κάποιος γνωρίζει εταιρια θα το εκτιμούσα. Το DILIGENT 50363 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία το 2002 απο την Κawasaki Ηeavy Industries LTD. 
Bulk Carrier *ELAR TRADER* συμφερόντων John J. Rigos Marine Enterprises 37782 dwt κινέζος κινέζος αυτός του 2010 ναυπήγηση. 

DSCN2186.JPG DSCN2223.JPG DSCN2169.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=manoubras 33;621580]Δύο πλοία ακόμη για το Νεωριον, υπάρχει έντονη δραστηριότητα στις επισκευές για τον Μήνα Ιούνιο κ όχι μόνο.
Η άφιξή του Bulk Carrier *DILIGENT* ex LUZERN με πορεία για την μικρή δεξαμενη, το οποίο απ'οτι φένεται αλλάζει χέρια καθώς πρόχειρα γραμμένο το όνομα στο βαπόρι, αν κάποιος γνωρίζει εταιρια θα το εκτιμούσα.[QUOTE]
Φίλε είναι Oryx Shipping,Πειραιάς.

----------


## manoubras 33

Τα Ναυπηγεία Σύρου, ONEX Neorion Shipyards και τα Ναυπηγεία της Χάιφα στο Ισραήλ, Israel Shipyards, υπέγραψαν στις 16 Ιουνίου *στρατηγική συμφωνία* για να κατασκευάσουν από κοινού την κορβέτα «Θεμιστοκλής».

https://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpr...ta-themis.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα Ναυπηγεία Σύρου, ONEX Neorion Shipyards και τα Ναυπηγεία της Χάιφα στο Ισραήλ, Israel Shipyards, υπέγραψαν στις 16 Ιουνίου *στρατηγική συμφωνία* για να κατασκευάσουν από κοινού την κορβέτα «Θεμιστοκλής».
> 
> https://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpr...ta-themis.html


Απ' όσο ξέρω δεν υπάρχει απαίτηση από πλευράς ΠΝ γιά κορβέτες κ μάλιστα αυτού του είδους.Αν γίνει στη λογική του "πάρτε κ από εμάς κάτι..." άλλο θέμα.Θα μπορούσε όμως να ενδιαφέρει την Κύπρο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως μπορεί κάποιος να δει στη σελίδα του προγράμματος *εδώ* Θεμιστοκλής είναι το όνομα του τύπου και δεν αναφέρεται σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη παραγγελία ούτε φαίνεται ολοκληρωμένη η μελέτη. Αλλά ισως ενδιαφερθούν πελάτες όπως αναφέρθηκε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όπως μπορεί κάποιος να δει στη σελίδα του προγράμματος *εδώ* Θεμιστοκλής είναι το όνομα του τύπου και δεν αναφέρεται σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη παραγγελία ούτε φαίνεται ολοκληρωμένη η μελέτη. Αλλά ισως ενδιαφερθούν πελάτες όπως αναφέρθηκε.


Όντως δεν έχουν πάρει παραγγελία κ σε ερώτηση αμυντικής ιστοσελίδας προς το ΓΕΝ δεν είχαν ιδέα.Με αυτό το εκτόπισμα είναι στο κάτω όριο της κορβέτας,στην ουσία μεγάλα ΤΠΚ τα οποία αν έχουν δυνατότητες ανθυποβρυχιακού αγώνα όπως γράφουν κάπου,  δεν είναι σταθερές πλατφόρμες γιά την αποτελεσματική λειτουργία του σόναρ αλλά κ γιά το ελικόπτερο που εικονίζεται.Αυτό δλδ,τα βάζουμε όλα σε μιά μεγάλη ΤΠΚ ό,τι θα χώραγε σε μία Φ/Γ δεν είναι γιά ένα ΠΝ το οποίο λειτουργεί βάσει νατοϊκών προδιαγραφών.Γιά χώρες όπως η Κύπρος μάλιστα

----------


## manoubras 33

Άφιξη του Chemical/Oil Tanker *ANTARES* της Οικογένειας Τομάζου. Το ΑΝΤΑRES 37867 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα το 2015 και δεξαμενίζεται στη μικρή του Νεωρίου αυτές τις μέρες. 

DSCN2252.JPG DSCN2242.JPG

----------


## sv1xv

> αν έχουν δυνατότητες ανθυποβρυχιακού αγώνα όπως γράφουν κάπου,  δεν είναι σταθερές πλατφόρμες γιά την αποτελεσματική λειτουργία του σόναρ αλλά κ γιά το ελικόπτερο που εικονίζεται.


Στο site σαν πιθανές αποστολές γράφουν: 

    Open Sea Patrolling and Surveillance operations
    Maritime Sovereignty protection
    Off-Shore facilities protection
    EEZ protection
    Anti terror/ smuggling /illegal activities interdiction
    Minimize illegal immigration transits
    Search and Rescue operations in coordination with SAR Helicopters
    Participation in Naval combat operations
    Fishing protection and control
    Support of boarding/landing and intervention forces
    Sea Pollution containment activities

Υποβαθμίζουν αρκετά το "Naval combat operations" και τονίζουν διάφορες δραστηριότητες τύπου ακτοφυλακής, ενώ δεν αναφέρουν κάτι για ανθυποβρυχιακές αποστολές. Όπως σωστά γράφεις είναι στα μέτρα μικρών νησιωτικών χωρών με χαμηλό επίπεδο απειλών, στο μυαλό μου έρχεται η Ισλανδία, η Μάλτα κλπ.

Στον εξοπλισμό δεν είδα κάτι για sonar, ενώ αν εγκατασταθεί αντιπυραυλικό σύστημα πάει περίπατο το ελικοδρόμιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο site σαν πιθανές αποστολές γράφουν: 
> 
>     Open Sea Patrolling and Surveillance operations
>     Maritime Sovereignty protection
>     Off-Shore facilities protection
>     EEZ protection
>     Anti terror/ smuggling /illegal activities interdiction
>     Minimize illegal immigration transits
>     Search and Rescue operations in coordination with SAR Helicopters
> ...


Κάτι γράφει γιά ΑSW πόλεμο κ εννοείται ότι προϋποθέτει sonar.Aυτά είναι γιά τριτοκοσμικούς που θέλουν να βάλουν ό,τι παίρνει μιά Φ/Γ. Κ υπ'οψιν τα σκοπευτικά δεν λειτοργούν σωστά σε ένα ασταθές σκάφος. Κ ευτυχώς το ΠΝ λειτουργεί με νατοϊκές προδιαγραφές.Ϊσως ενδιαφέρει η έκδοση ΤΠΚ προς αντικατάσταση των S148.

----------


## sv1xv

Δεν βλέπω κάτι για ASW, μήπως το έσβησαν?

----------


## manoubras 33

Φωτογραφικές στιγμές από το ναυπηγείο, με πλοία που μπήκαν για επισκευή αυτές τις μέρες.
*ΜΙΝΕΡΒΑ ΓΚΡΕΗΣ* της Οικογένειας Α.Μαρτίνου βαπόρι 50922 dwt του 2005 ναυπήγηση Ν.Κορέα. Είσοδος του ECO FLEET με δυνατό βοριά, και άποψη στις δεξαμενές με το ANTARES και το φορτηγό ELAR TRADER.

DSCN2331.JPG DSCN2335.JPG DSCN2320.JPG DSCN2309.JPG DSCN2282.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφικές στιγμές από το ναυπηγείο, με πλοία που μπήκαν για επισκευή αυτές τις μέρες.
> *ΜΙΝΕΡΒΑ ΓΚΡΕΗΣ* της Οικογένειας Α.Μαρτίνου βαπόρι 50922 dwt του 2005 ναυπήγηση Ν.Κορέα. Είσοδος του ECO FLEET με δυνατό βοριά, και άποψη στις δεξαμενές με το ANTARES και το φορτηγό ELAR TRADER.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197719 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197720 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197721 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197722 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197723


MINERVA GRACE  Kορέα  B&W 14.5 kn
ELAR TRADER      Kίνα 2010  Wartsila 14.0 kts

----------


## manoubras 33

Φωτογραφικά στιγμιότυπα από νέες αφίξεις πλοίων για επισκευή το Σάββατο 11 Ιουλίου και σήμερα 13 Ιουλίου.
Είσοδος του Chemical Tanker *GEA* της ΙΟΝΙΑ MANAGEMENT με έδρα τον Πειραιά, και ένα γιαπωνέζικο φορτηγό του 1995 ναυπήγησης το *BEST HARMONY* ex SANGITA διαχειρίστρια Οryx Shipping Πειραιάς. Καλή συνέχεια φίλοι να έχουμε.

DSCN2358.JPG DSCN2349.JPG DSCN2366.JPG DSCN2369.JPG DSCN2374.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφικά στιγμιότυπα από νέες αφίξεις πλοίων για επισκευή το Σάββατο 11 Ιουλίου και σήμερα 13 Ιουλίου.
> Είσοδος του Chemical Tanker *GEA* της ΙΟΝΙΑ MANAGEMENT με έδρα τον Πειραιά, και ένα γιαπωνέζικο φορτηγό του 1995 ναυπήγησης το *BEST HARMONY* ex SANGITA διαχειρίστρια Οryx Shipping Πειραιάς. Καλή συνέχεια φίλοι να έχουμε.
> 
> DSCN2358.JPG DSCN2349.JPG DSCN2366.JPG DSCN2369.JPG DSCN2374.JPG


GEA   Κορέα 2005 23564 dwt   B&W 15.0 kts   Tου Θεραπιώτη,παλιά εταιρεία με ασφαλτάδικα κ χημικά.
ΒΕST HARMONY   23581 dwt   ναυπηγείο Saiki B&W 13.7 kts Aγοράστηκε από άλλους Έλληνες.

----------


## manoubras 33

Πρίν λίγες μέρες έφτασαν ακόμη δύο βαπόρια, ας τα δούμε λοιπόν και καλή συνέχεια.
Chemical/Oil Tanker *MARINOULA* 44990 dwt ναυπήγηση Κροατία 2000 της EASTERN MEDITERRANEAN συμφερόντων κ.Θανάση Μαρτίνου. 
Bulk Carrier *GIORGOS CONFINDENCE* Ιαπωνία 2013 (HELLAS CONFINDENCE SHIPMAGEMENT S.A) 

DSCN2391.JPG DSCN2392.JPG DSCN2415.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρίν λίγες μέρες έφτασαν ακόμη δύο βαπόρια, ας τα δούμε λοιπόν και καλή συνέχεια.
> Chemical/Oil Tanker *MARINOULA* 44990 dwt ναυπήγηση Κροατία 2000 της EASTERN MEDITERRANEAN συμφερόντων κ.Θανάση Μαρτίνου. 
> Bulk Carrier *GIORGOS CONFINDENCE* Ιαπωνία 2013 (HELLAS CONFINDENCE SHIPMAGEMENT S.A) 
> 
> DSCN2391.JPG DSCN2392.JPG DSCN2415.JPG


MARINOULA  B&W 14.7 kts
GIORGOS CONFIDENCE  ναυπηγείο Kanda   UE diesel   16.7 kts

----------


## manoubras 33

Neorion Syros 02/08/2020
Δύο ακόμη Bulk Carrier Eλληνικών συμφερόντων στο Νεώριον, πρόκειται για το *DEM FIVE* 31842 dwt ναυπήγηση Hakodate Dock Iαπωνία 2002, Διαχειρίστρια Lydia Mar. Bλέπουμε το βαπόρι σε ντόκο κ δεξαμενή αργότερα. Άλλο ένα βαπόρι σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί της Εταιρείας Meadway Shipping της Οικογένειας Δελαπόρτα ειναι το *DORO* 57021 dwt Kίνα 2010 Qingshan Shipyard.

DSCN2473.JPG DSCN2492.JPG DSCN2504.JPG DSCN2498.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Neorion Syros 02/08/2020
> Δύο ακόμη Bulk Carrier Eλληνικών συμφερόντων στο Νεώριον, πρόκειται για το *DEM FIVE* 31842 dwt ναυπήγηση Hakodate Dock Iαπωνία 2002, Διαχειρίστρια Lydia Mar. Bλέπουμε το βαπόρι σε ντόκο κ δεξαμενή αργότερα. Άλλο ένα βαπόρι σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί της Εταιρείας Meadway Shipping της Οικογένειας Δελαπόρτα ειναι το *DORO* 57021 dwt Kίνα 2010 Qingshan Shipyard.
> 
> DSCN2473.JPG DSCN2492.JPG DSCN2504.JPG DSCN2498.JPG


DEM FIVE μηχανή Μitsubishi UE  14.0 kts
Δικές τους μηχανές βάζουν οι άνθρωποι!!

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά και του χρόνου με υγεία!
Στο Νεώριον δύο πλοία της Εquinox, και στη δεξαμενή ένα γιαπωνέζικο το GEM STAR 33171 dwt στα γρήγορα που κοίταξα πρέπει να το διαχειριζεται πλέον η Κarlog Shipping με έδρα την Αθήνα.
*EQUINOX DAWN* 52015 DWT  Ναυπήγηση Spit Κροατία 2002
*EQUINOX EAGLE* 61208 DWT Cosco Nantong Shipyard Κίνα 2015
*GEM STAR* 33171 DWT Kanda Shipbuilding Iαπωνία 2011

DSCN2676.JPG DSCN2694.JPG DSCN2683.JPG DSCN2700.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά και του χρόνου με υγεία!
> Στο Νεώριον δύο πλοία της Εquinox, και στη δεξαμενή ένα γιαπωνέζικο το GEM STAR 33171 dwt στα γρήγορα που κοίταξα πρέπει να το διαχειριζεται πλέον η Κarlog Shipping με έδρα την Αθήνα.
> *EQUINOX DAWN* 52015 DWT  Ναυπήγηση Spit Κροατία 2002
> *EQUINOX EAGLE* 61208 DWT Cosco Nantong Shipyard Κίνα 2015
> *GEM STAR* 33171 DWT Kanda Shipbuilding Iαπωνία 2011
> 
> DSCN2676.JPG DSCN2694.JPG DSCN2683.JPG DSCN2700.JPG


To GEM STAR ενώ μοιάζει με bulker είναι καταχωρημένο ως γενικού φορτίου.Μηχανή Κobe UE 16.2 kts.Είναι της ανδριώτικης οικογένειας Σύμπουρα κ διαχειρίζεται από την Sunberry Oceanways που σχετίζεται με την Κarlog.

----------


## manoubras 33

Tο Βulk Carrier *BEST WILL* που βρίσκεται πάνω στη μικρή δεξαμενή ναυπηγήθηκε το 1998 στην Ιαπωνία Tsuneishi Shipbuilding, και το διαχειρίζεται η Οryx Shipping με έδρα τον Πειραιά.

DSCN2849.JPG DSCN2688.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Tο Βulk Carrier *BEST WILL* που βρίσκεται πάνω στη μικρή δεξαμενή ναυπηγήθηκε το 1998 στην Ιαπωνία Tsuneishi Shipbuilding, και το διαχειρίζεται η Οryx Shipping με έδρα τον Πειραιά.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197935 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 197936


Eίναι καταχωρημένο κ σαν lamber carrier,φαίνεται από τους στάντηδες που έχει.
Αποτελεί πρόσφατη αγορά της εταιρείας.
24176 dwt 15.5 kts

----------


## manoubras 33

Νεώριον Σύρου 31/8/2020
Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο πλοία που εκτελούν εργασίες...
LPG *GAZ ENERGY* 17674 dwt ναυπήγηση Dayang Shipbuilding Κίνα 2010 (Naftomar Shipping Aθήνα)
Chemical/Oil Tanker *AJAX* 53095 dwt ναυπήγηση Κορέα 2005 της Οικογένειας Τσάκου.
Άποψη στις δεξαμενές με τα φορτηγά *ΤΙΑ ΜΑRTA* και* ΕQUINOX DAWN.* 

DSCN2867.JPG DSCN2862.JPG DSCN2886.JPG DSCN2861.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νεώριον Σύρου 31/8/2020
> Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο πλοία που εκτελούν εργασίες...
> LPG *GAZ ENERGY* 17674 dwt ναυπήγηση Dayang Shipbuilding Κίνα 2010 (Naftomar Shipping Aθήνα)
> Chemical/Oil Tanker *AJAX* 53095 dwt ναυπήγηση Κορέα 2005 της Οικογένειας Τσάκου.
> Άποψη στις δεξαμενές με τα φορτηγά *ΤΙΑ ΜΑRTA* και* ΕQUINOX DAWN.* 
> 
> DSCN2867.JPG DSCN2862.JPG DSCN2886.JPG DSCN2861.jpg


To TIA MARTA είναι της Sealink Navigation,Aθήνα Namura Ιαπωνία 2015 34334 dwt  MAN B&W 14.0 kts

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα μπήκε το Product Tanker* KOI* της Prime Tanker (Αθήνα)  ωραιο βαπόρι αυτό, 74500 dwt ναυπήγηση STX Κορέα 2010 
και ένα του Λαλιώτη το Chemical Tanker *PINE MEADOW* 50171 dwt Κορέα 2010.

DSCN2924.JPG DSCN2933.JPG DSCN2936.JPG DSCN2942.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σεπτέμβριος 2020 
Στιγμές στο Ναυπηγείο...

DSCN2958.JPG DSCN2985.JPG DSCN3007.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

11/09/2020 Η άφιξη του φορτηγού *QUEEN ALESIA* ex CLIPPER IWAGI με πορεία για την μικρή δεξαμενή. Το QUEEN ALESIA 28189 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία Shimanami Shipyard το 2010. Φρέσκια αγορά απο Έλληνα θα είναι το βαποράκι, μένει να δούμε απο ποια εταιρεία...

DSCN3004.JPG DSCN3049.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 11/09/2020 Η άφιξη του φορτηγού *QUEEN ALESIA* ex CLIPPER IWAGI με πορεία για την μικρή δεξαμενή. Το QUEEN ALESIA 28189 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία Shimanami Shipyard το 2010. Φρέσκια αγορά απο Έλληνα θα είναι το βαποράκι, μένει να δούμε απο ποια εταιρεία...
> 
> DSCN3004.JPG DSCN3049.JPG


MAN B&W 14.0 kts
Διαχειρίστρια Αlma Shipmanagement,Aθήνα.Σημαία Μπελίζ...
Ανήκει στην εταιρεία από τις αρχές του 20 τουλάχιστον.

----------


## manoubras 33

Νεώριο Σύρου 19&22/09/2020
AHSV *ARTEMIS* κατασκευή Γερμανία 1984 και το καλωδιακό *ATALANTI* Εργαλεία της ΑSSO GROUP.
*ΑΠΗΛΙΩΤΗΣ* της ΕΛΙΝΟΙΛ στην μικρή δεξαμενή με το ARTEMIS
*AKOUR II* αυτό το βαπόρι βλέπω ότι διαχειρίζεται από την ΕQUINOX MARITIME LTD Nαυπηγείο Κawasaki Iαπωνία 2010 58831 DWT 

DSCN3067.JPG DSCN3073.JPG DSCN3082.JPG DSCN3088.JPG
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## manoubras 33

Εχθές το μεσημέρι, η είσοδος του Product Tanker *ΒΥRON* με πορεία το Νεώριον, το BYRON 38323 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε το 2005 στην Κορέα Ηyundai. Η Οικογένεια Τσάκου στηρίζει πολύ το ναυπηγείο της Σύρου κάνοντας αρκετές εργασίες στα πλοία της, σωλήνες ελάσματα κ.α. όχι μόνο dry dock. Στις φωτογραφίες βλέπουμε και το ΑJAX που ανεβένει δεξαμενή. Η πλώρη του ΒYRON δέν μας αφήνει περιθώρια για θαυμασμό.

DSCN3153.JPG DSCN3182.JPG DSCN3189.JPG DSCN3205.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο Νεώριον μεταξύ άλλων έφτασαν για δεξαμενισμό το Chemical/Oil Tanker *ΕΥΒΟΙΑΠΕΤΡΟΛ ΙV* της Seaven Tanker Management της Οικογένειας Τσαλαμανιού, όπου μοιράζεται την μικρή δεξαμενή με το τουριστικό καραβάκι *ΟΡΚΑ* του Καπτα Στέλιου Χατζηιωάννου απο την Μύκονο. 
ΕΥΒΟΙΑΠΕΤΡΟΛ ΙV 3842 dwt ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 2005 Miura Shipbuilding.
Άλλο ένα βαπόρι χημικό της Product Shipping & Trading με έδρα την Αθήνα συμφερόντων κ.Πέτρου Παππά το *ORWELL* ναυπήγηση Ηyundaι Kορέα 2010 51745 dwt.
DSCN3246.JPG DSCN3262.JPG DSCN3290.JPG DSCN3260.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Nεώριον 6/11/2020
Product Tanker *CHANCE* της EASTERN MEDITERRANEAN 47053 DWT Onomichi Dockyard Ιαπωνία 1999
Chemical/Oil Tanker *APOLLON* 53148 DWT Hyundai Κορέα 2005

DSCN3353.JPG DSCN3333.JPG DSCN3320.JPG DSCN3321.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Δύο βαπόρια έφτασαν για προγραμματισμένο δεξαμενισμό στις 13/11/2020
Το Bulk Carrier *RAEDA* που το διαχειρίζεται η F.G.M Chartering Limited με έδρα το Πειραιά, το φορτηγό ναυπηγήθηκε το 1997 στην Ιαπωνία Saiki Heavy Industries.
To αεράδικο *GAZ EXPLORER* της Νaftomar, STX Koρέα 2010 10266 dwt

DSCN33901.JPG DSCN3396.JPG DSCN3370.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δύο βαπόρια έφτασαν για προγραμματισμένο δεξαμενισμό στις 13/11/2020
> Το Bulk Carrier *RAEDA* που το διαχειρίζεται η F.G.M Chartering Limited με έδρα το Πειραιά, το φορτηγό ναυπηγήθηκε το 1997 στην Ιαπωνία Saiki Heavy Industries.
> To αεράδικο *GAZ EXPLORER* της Νaftomar, STX Koρέα 2010 10266 dwt
> 
> DSCN33901.JPG DSCN3396.JPG DSCN3370.JPG


To RAEDA 23554 dwt σημαία Παναμά έχει μηχανή Αkasaka UE.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί, στιγμές απο την άφιξη του Bulk Carrier *CONCARAN* της Sealink Navigation LTD. 2 χρονών βαπόρι κ γιαπονέζικο!

DSCN3480.JPG DSCN3497.JPG DSCN3512.JPG DSCN3518.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί, στιγμές απο την άφιξη του Bulk Carrier *CONCARAN* της Sealink Navigation LTD. 2 χρονών βαπόρι κ γιαπονέζικο!
> 
> DSCN3480.JPG DSCN3497.JPG DSCN3512.JPG DSCN3518.JPG


63552 dwt Imabari MAN B&W 14.5 kts

----------


## Blitz-X

Αυτό και τα τρία αδελφάκια του πολύ ωραία βαπόρια. Δεν ξέρω τα άλλα δύο που χτίζουν, αν θα έχουν την ίδια κοψιά. Ιδίως πλώρη, τσιμινιέρα, αλλά και το σινιάλο της εταιρίας, όλα τα λεφτά!!!

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό και τα τρία αδελφάκια του πολύ ωραία βαπόρια. Δεν ξέρω τα άλλα δύο που χτίζουν, αν θα έχουν την ίδια κοψιά. Ιδίως πλώρη, τσιμινιέρα, αλλά και το σινιάλο της εταιρίας, όλα τα λεφτά!!!
> 
> *ΜΦΧ*


 Bλέπω κ τα άλλα 2 από τα στοιχεία ίδια είναι.Εξ άλλου συνήθως το κάθε ναυπηγείο προσφέρει διάφορους τύπους στους οποίους ο πελάτης μπορεί να ζητήσει επί μέρους αλλαγές.
'Οσο γιά πλώρη,τσιμινιέρα νομίζω το Imabari συνεργάζεται με το Mitsui κ χτίζουν παρόμοια σουλούπια.

----------


## Blitz-X

> Bλέπω κ τα άλλα 2 από τα στοιχεία ίδια είναι...


Όντως!

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## manoubras 33

Άφιξη του Bulk Carrier *GARNET* ex BALTIC BREEZE με πορεία για την δεξαμενή, με πρόχειρα γράμματα άλλαζει χέρια. ναυπήγηση SSP Shipbuilding Κορέα 2010 34386 DWT. Αναζητώ Εταιρεία και Πλοιοκτήτη του βαπορίου, σπάω το κεφάλι μου κάτι μου θυμίζει το σινιάλο στην τσιμινιέρα. Όποιος φίλος ξέρει κάτι ας μας πει.
Άλλο ένα αεράδικο της Naftomar το LPG *GAZ VICTORY* πού δεξαμενίζεται κι αυτό, Κίνα Dayang Shipbuilding 2010 17672 DWT. 

DSCN3538.jpg DSCN3539.JPG DSCN3573.JPG DSCN3536.JPG
03/12/2020

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Άφιξη του Bulk Carrier *GARNET* ex BALTIC BREEZE με πορεία για την δεξαμενή, με πρόχειρα γράμματα άλλαζει χέρια. ναυπήγηση SSP Shipbuilding Κορέα 2010 34386 DWT. Αναζητώ Εταιρεία και Πλοιοκτήτη του βαπορίου, σπάω το κεφάλι μου κάτι μου θυμίζει το σινιάλο στην τσιμινιέρα. Όποιος φίλος ξέρει κάτι ας μας πει.
> Άλλο ένα αεράδικο της Naftomar το LPG *GAZ VICTORY* πού δεξαμενίζεται κι αυτό, Κίνα Dayang Shipbuilding 2010 17672 DWT. 
> 
> DSCN3538.jpg DSCN3539.JPG DSCN3573.JPG DSCN3536.JPG
> 03/12/2020


 To GARNET ωραίο βαπόρι,διαχειρίστρια η Olympos Ship Management. 1 MAN B&W 14.0 kts.
To πήραν από την ελληνικών συμφερόντων Genco.

----------


## manoubras 33

Nεώριον Σύρου 19/12/2020
Το Container Ship *MONA LISA* δεξαμενίζεται στην μεγάλη, το βαπόρι ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα το 2006 χωρητικότητας 3534 TEU. Το διαχειρίζεται η CYPRUS SEA LINES του Εφοπλιστή Χατζηγιάννη. Παρατηρήστε τον βολβό που βγαίνει λίγα μέτρα έξω απο το κάτω μέρος της δεξαμενής, και το cherry picker με όλη την μπούμα να φτάσει στο πλύσιμο, 231 μέτρα το βαπόρι.
Τo Chemical/Oil Tanker *ALPINE LIGHT* της Sea World Management του κ.Λαλιώτη. SPP Shipbuilding Κορέα 2010 50238 dwt
*BASILIS L* του Τσάκου 37371 dwt Ηyundai Mipo Κορέα 2005

DSCN3616.JPG DSCN3639.JPG DSCN3626.JPG DSCN3591.JPG DSCN3592.JPG
Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους με υγεία.

----------


## manoubras 33

Αφίξεις φορτηγών πλοίων για επισκευή 29/12/2020. Το *VIGOROUS* το διαχειρίζεται η Blue Wall Shipping των Αδελφών Γουρδομιχάλη απο τον Πειραιά, ναυπήγηση 2005 Tsuneishi Heavy Industries στο Σεμπού Φιλιππίνες, όμορφο βαπόρι 52498 dwt. Στην δεξαμενή ένα της Sealink Navigation το *CAMILA* αδελφό του ΤΙΑ ΜΑRTA που είχε περάσει πριν λίγους μήνες. Νamura Shipbuilding Iαπωνία 2015. 
Χθεσινή άποψη του Ναυπηγείου.

DSCN3651.JPG DSCN3656.JPG DSCN3644.JPG DSCN3669.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αφίξεις φορτηγών πλοίων για επισκευή 29/12/2020. Το *VIGOROUS* το διαχειρίζεται η Blue Wall Shipping των Αδελφών Γουρδομιχάλη απο τον Πειραιά, ναυπήγηση 2005 Tsuneishi Heavy Industries στο Σεμπού Φιλιππίνες, όμορφο βαπόρι 52498 dwt. Στην δεξαμενή ένα της Sealink Navigation το *CAMILA* αδελφό του ΤΙΑ ΜΑRTA που είχε περάσει πριν λίγους μήνες. Νamura Shipbuilding Iαπωνία 2015. 
> Χθεσινή άποψη του Ναυπηγείου.
> 
> DSCN3651.JPG DSCN3656.JPG DSCN3644.JPG DSCN3669.JPG


VIGOROUS βλέπεις γιαπωνέζικο κ είναι Φιλιππίνες. Το Τsuneishi έχει εδώ κ μερικά χρόνια ναυπηγείο εκεί.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί με την υγρασία του νοτιά και τη θολούρα...Στιγμές από την άφιξη του *GAZ IMPERIAL* της Νaftomar, το μεγαλύτερο σε χωρητικότητα πλοίο της Εταιρείας. 2 χρονών βαπόρι χτισμένο στην Κίνα. Δεν ανεβαίνει δεξαμενή λόγο πλάτους, εργασίες στον ντόκο θα κάνει. Στο νεώριον μεταξύ άλλων βρίσκεται και το Bulk Carrier *SCHELDE CONFINDENCE* γιαπωνέζικο του 2011 38225 dwt πρέπει να αποκτήθηκε πρόσφατα στο στόλο της Hellas Confindence.

DSCN3775.JPG DSCN3787.JPG DSCN3800.JPG DSCN3728.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To SCHELDE CONFIDENCE ανήκει στην εταιρεία από τον Μάρτιο 1919,

----------


## stathe174

> To SCHELDE CONFIDENCE ανήκει στην εταιρεία από τον Μάρτιο 1919,


Κύριε Βικτωρα κάνατε 100 χρόνια λάθος...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κύριε Βικτωρα κάνατε 100 χρόνια λάθος...


Ο δαίμων του πληκτρολογίου! Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## manoubras 33

Φρέσκιες φωτογραφίες απο βαπόρια που έφτασαν χθές κ σήμερα για επισκευή. Εννέα πλοία μέσα όλα Ελληνικών συμφερόντων! Ντάνες σε ντόκους, Πολύ δουλειά!
*EQUINOX SEAS* 52009 DWT Split Kροατία 2003
Chemical/Οil Tanker *ENDLESS SUMMER* ανήκει στην Prime Marine Management του κ.Τοπούζογλου απο τον Μάιο που μας πέρασε. Ηταν το MARIPOSA της Samos Steamship του κ.Ιγγλέση. Onomishi Dockyard Japan 2010 50120 DWT

DSCN3821.JPG DSCN3826.JPG DSCN3842.JPG DSCN3832.JPG
Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## manoubras 33

Onex Neorion Shipyards 19/01/2021
*STAR CHARIS* (Starbulk) 81713 dwt Ναυπηγείο Jiangsu New Yangzi Kίνα 2013
*GAZ VENTURE* (Naftomar) 10266 dwt Ναυπηγείο STX Κορέα 2011. Φώτογραφία απο την μεθόρμιση στον νότιο λιμενοβραχίονα σήμερα για σκάντζα, πρίν τον δεξαμενισμό. 

DSCN3892.JPG DSCN3895.JPG DSCN3909.JPG DSCN3917.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

ΝΕΩΡΙΟΝ 
Φεβρουάριος 2021 Στιγμές...

100_0817.JPG DSCN3986.JPG 100_0818.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Bulk Carrier *LUCKY TRADER* πρίν λίγες ημέρες στη δεξαμενή, και στην ράδα αργότερα. Ναυπήγηση Saiki Heavy Industries 1996 23552 dwt Διαχειρίστρια F.G.M Chartering Limited Πειραιάς.

DSCN3948.JPG DSCN3994 - Αντιγραφή.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί, φωτογραφίες από την άφιξη του φορτηγού *LIVITA* της νορβηγικής UGLAND. Ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 2017 Shin Kasado Dockyard. 63532 dwt.

100_0878.JPG 100_0894.JPG 100_0913.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Στην προβλήτα ΑΒ του Ναυπηγείου χθές το Chemical/Oil Tanker *AFRODITE* του Τσάκου, 53082 dwt Hyundai Mipo Dokyard Κορέα 2005.

100_0936.JPG 100_0937.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Ακόμη Δυο που έφτασαν για επισκευές. Το Bulk Carrier *ZOE S* της Οrder Shipping, και το Chemical/Oil Tanker *ARIANDE* της ΤΕΝ. Το ΖΟΕ S γιαπωνέζικο του 2002 κατασκευή.

100_0950.JPG 100_0953.jpg 100_0959.JPG 100_09619.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ φωτό της Κυριακής 21/2

AFRODITE 093.jpgAFRODITE 080.jpgAFRODITE 012.jpgAFRODITE 091.jpgAFRODITE-IRMA S 003.jpg

Δίπλα στο AFRODITE, που αναφέρθηκε, το bulk carrier IRMA S.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να προσθέσω κι εγώ φωτό της Κυριακής 21/2
> 
> AFRODITE 093.jpgAFRODITE 080.jpgAFRODITE 012.jpgAFRODITE 091.jpgAFRODITE-IRMA S 003.jpg
> 
> Δίπλα στο AFRODITE, που αναφέρθηκε, το bulk carrier IRMA S.


To ΙRMA S είναι που προσάραξε πρόσφατα κοντά στην Πρέβεζα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ακόμη Δυο που έφτασαν για επισκευές. Το Bulk Carrier *ZOE S* της Οrder Shipping, και το Chemical/Oil Tanker *ARIANDE* της ΤΕΝ. Το ΖΟΕ S γιαπωνέζικο του 2002 κατασκευή.
> 
> 100_0950.JPG 100_0953.jpg 100_0959.JPG 100_09619.jpg


Το ZOE S είναι πρόσφατη αγορά,ναυπήγησης Oshima,μηχανή MAN B&W 14.5 kts

----------


## manoubras 33

Δυο Bulker εχθές και σήμερα, αναμονή για Dry Dock. *SEA LADY* προερχόμενο από Ουκρανία, και το *MASTRO MITROS* προερχόμενο από την Αλεξάνδρεια της Αιγύπτου. Πολύ ωραίο το SEA LADY της Genimar, ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ!

100_0980.JPG 100_0989.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δυο Bulker εχθές και σήμερα, αναμονή για Dry Dock. *SEA LADY* προερχόμενο από Ουκρανία, και το *MASTRO MITROS* προερχόμενο από την Αλεξάνδρεια της Αιγύπτου. Πολύ ωραίο το SEA LADY της Genimar, ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ!
> 
> 100_0980.JPG 100_0989.JPG


  SEA LADY   Mitsui,Ιαπωνία 2003  50246 dwt  B&W 14.5 kn
MASTRO MITROS  Oshima,Iαπωνία 2001  45600 dwt  B&W 14.3 kn  διαχειρίστρια Αrion Shg,Πειραιάς.

----------


## manoubras 33

Δεξαμενισμοί, αποδεξαμενισμοί μεθόρμιση, αναχώρηση.
Αναχώρησε σήμερα μετά από δεξαμενισμό και αλλαγή χρωμάτων το Bulk/Lumber Carrier *NORD VIND*. Τα στοιχεία μου δείχνουν ότι το διαχειρίζεται η Stalion Marine Service LTD, γιαπωνεζάκι 28225 dwt imabari 2010.
Στην ΒΙΟΛΑΝΤΩ ένα ακόμη αεραδικο της Νaftomar το *GAZ CONCORD* 10313 dwt Stx Κορέα. Η Naftomar στηρίζει πολύ το Ναυπηγείο μας! 
SEA LADY μεθόρμιση Τελωνείο για λίγες ώρες. Σήμερα μπήκε δεξαμενή και ένα CONFIDENCE, θα το ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή.

nord 2.jpg NORD VIND.jpg 100_1008.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

ΟΝΕΧ NEORION SHIPYARD μερικές πρόσφατες κ σημερινές.
*KEFALONIA* (LYDIA MAR) 28742 dwt Imabari Shipbuilding 2009
*GAZ HORIZON* (NAFTOMAR) Ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία Murakami Hide 2011
*CRYSTAL CONFIDENCE* (HELLAS CONFIDENCE) 34874 dwt του 2015 το φορτηγό στη δεξαμενή.

100_1042.JPG 100_1030.JPG 100_1025.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΟΝΕΧ NEORION SHIPYARD μερικές πρόσφατες κ σημερινές.
> *KEFALONIA* (LYDIA MAR) 28742 dwt Imabari Shipbuilding 2009
> *GAZ HORIZON* (NAFTOMAR) Ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία Murakami Hide 2011
> *CRYSTAL CONFIDENCE* (HELLAS CONFIDENCE) 34874 dwt του 2015 το φορτηγό στη δεξαμενή.
> 
> 100_1042.JPG 100_1030.JPG 100_1025.jpg


KEFALONIA  MAN B&W  14.3 KN

CRYSTAL CONFIDENCE  NAMURA,ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ 2016 34874 DWT  MAN B&W 14.0 KN
Η εταιρεία εδρεύει Αθήνα αλλά δεν δείχνει ελληνική Περισσότερα βαπόρια σημαία Φιλιππίνες  Δντής Αλλοδαπός.

----------


## manoubras 33

Εχθές Παρασκευή φωτογραφίες από τις αφίξεις των πλοίων *TWINKLE STAR* &* GAZ INTERCEPTOR* 
Το Oil/Tanker TWINKLE STAR της Product Shipping Ναυπηγήθηκε το 2006 Minaminippon Ιαπωνία 45750 dwt. Μια χαρά βαπόρι, αλλά πόσο άγαρμπο δείχνει με τα Scrubber. :Very Happy: 
LPG Carrier GAZ INTERCEPTOR 6539 dwt 2006 Murakami Ιαπωνία.
Ολιγόωρη Μεθόρμιση ΜASTRO MITROS μετά από Drydock φρεσκοβαμμένος κ ωραίος!

100_1049.JPG 100_1053.JPG 100_1079.JPG 100_1055.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σάββατο 17 Απριλίου
Στιγμές από την άφιξη του φορτηγού *AVRA.GR* (Μ-Μaritime) συμφερόντων κ.Μυτιληναίου, προς επισκευή. Το bulk χτίστηκε στην Ιαπωνία Hakodate το 2016, 34930 dwt.

100_1117.JPG 100_1109.JPG 100_1103.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σάββατο 17 Απριλίου
> Στιγμές από την άφιξη του φορτηγού *AVRA.GR* (Μ-Μaritime) συμφερόντων κ.Μυτιληναίου, προς επισκευή. Το bulk χτίστηκε στην Ιαπωνία Hakodate το 2016, 34930 dwt.
> 
> 100_1117.JPG 100_1109.JPG 100_1103.JPG


Μηχανή Μitsubishi 14.5 kn

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα το απόγευμα από την άφιξη του φορτηγού *ΑΚRA* 61300 DWT 
FOMENTOS ARMADORA συνδεδεμένης εταιρείας της EQUINOX MARITIME. Nαυπηγηση Dalian Cosco KHI 2016

100_1145.JPG 100_1147.JPG 100_1133.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σήμερα το απόγευμα από την άφιξη του φορτηγού *ΑΚRA* 61300 DWT 
> FOMENTOS ARMADORA συνδεδεμένης εταιρείας της EQUINOX MARITIME. Nαυπηγηση Dalian Cosco KHI 2016
> 
> 100_1145.JPG 100_1147.JPG 100_1133.JPG


Oι ίδιοι πλοιοκτήτες πρέπει να είναι κ  ναυπήγηση σε θυγατρική της Kawasaki στην Κίνα.

----------


## manoubras 33

Με το ψιλοβρόχι και τον βοριά, σήμερα νωρίς το μεσημέρι, στιγμιότυπα από το άφιξη του Bulk Carrier *VENTO* (Τhetis Shipholding SA) προερχόμενο από τον Πειραιά. Το βαπόρι ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα Guangzhou Internatiional Shipyard το 1996. 26447 dwt.

VENTO 1.JPG VENTO 3.JPG VENTO 2.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Στον προβλήτα ''Σαραντάρη'' του Ναυπηγείου βλέπουμε το Bulk Carrier *ROADRUNNER* 53800 dwt (Οcean Bulk Maritime Aθήνα) έμπλωρο για εργασίες. Το βαπόρι ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα το 2008 ναυπηγείο Taizhou Kouan Shipbuilding. 

100_1190.JPG DSCN01646.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Στην μεγάλη πλωτή το *YAYA GOOSE* της Niovis Shipping 60425 DWT. Το βαπόρι αποκτήθηκε πρόσφατα, ήταν το SBI HERA της Scorpio Bulker, όπου η Εταιρεία ξεφορτώνετε τα φορτηγά πλοία. Ο Ιάπωνας αυτός χτίστηκε το 2016 Mitsui Ichihara Shipbuilding.

100_1185.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στον προβλήτα ''Σαραντάρη'' του Ναυπηγείου βλέπουμε το Bulk Carrier *ROADRUNNER* 53800 dwt (Οcean Bulk Maritime Aθήνα) έμπλωρο για εργασίες. Το βαπόρι ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα το 2008 ναυπηγείο Taizhou Kouan Shipbuilding. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200007 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200008


Βλέπω έχει βάλει κ scrubbers ( πλυντρίδες ) .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην μεγάλη πλωτή το *YAYA GOOSE* της Niovis Shipping 60425 DWT. Το βαπόρι αποκτήθηκε πρόσφατα, ήταν το SBI HERA της Scorpio Bulker, όπου η Εταιρεία ξεφορτώνετε τα φορτηγά πλοία. Ο Ιάπωνας αυτός χτίστηκε το 2016 Mitsui Ichihara Shipbuilding.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200009


 ΜΑΝ Β&W  14.5 kn. H Niovis είναι μιά χιώτικη εταιρεία που τα βαπόρια της είναι μικρής ηλικίας κ μερικά απ'αυτά με ελληνική σημαία.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Βλέπω έχει βάλει κ scrubbers ( πλυντρίδες ) .


Δεν κλωτσάει σχεδιαστικά πολύ, σε σχέση με άλλα που έχουμε δει, είναι μαζεμένο. Αν και πολλούς δεν τους απασχολεί η εμφάνιση όπως μας έχετε πει πολύ σωστά. Την δουλειά τους θέλουν να κάνουν.

----------


## manoubras 33

> ΜΑΝ Β&W  14.5 kn. H Niovis είναι μιά χιώτικη εταιρεία που τα βαπόρια της είναι μικρής ηλικίας κ μερικά απ'αυτά με ελληνική σημαία.


Δεν γνώριζα ότι είναι χιώτικη εταιρεία. Ωραίο το βαπόρι, συμφωνείτε;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν γνώριζα ότι είναι χιώτικη εταιρεία. Ωραίο το βαπόρι, συμφωνείτε;


Eίναι κάποιου Σιταρά,περίεργα η εταιρεία έχει ονομαστεί από μιά οδό εδώ στη γειτονιά μου στον Πειραιά.
Το βαπόρι είναι πολύ ωραίο αφού είναι από το Μitsui,πιστεύω κ καλο.Παρόμοια σχέδια χτίζουν το Τsuneishi κ νομίζω το Ιmabari.Πιστεύω να συνεργάζονται.Ρίξε μιά ματιά σκαρί,ακομοντέσιο,τσιμινιέρα σύγκρινε κ θα καταλάβεις.Σου θυμίζω εκείνα της Dalex που σας είχαν έλθει προ καιρού LEFKES κλπ

----------


## giannisapeirwtan

> Eίναι κάποιου Σιταρά,περίεργα η εταιρεία έχει ονομαστεί από μιά οδό εδώ στη γειτονιά μου στον Πειραιά.
> Το βαπόρι είναι πολύ ωραίο αφού είναι από το Μitsui,πιστεύω κ καλο.Παρόμοια σχέδια χτίζουν το Τsuneishi κ νομίζω το Ιmabari.Πιστεύω να συνεργάζονται.Ρίξε μιά ματιά σκαρί,ακομοντέσιο,τσιμινιέρα σύγκρινε κ θα καταλάβεις.Σου θυμίζω εκείνα της Dalex που σας είχαν έλθει προ καιρού LEFKES κλπ


η niovis δεν ειναι χιωτικη απ την τριπολη ειναι ο πλοιοκτητησ πρων συνεργατησ τ νιαρχου ο μαυρολεων εχει 8 φορτηγα παναμαξ κ κρεναδικα βαζει ελληνες ανεξαρτητα απο σημαια ακομη κ μαγειρουσ κ λοστρωμους εχει γραφεια στην ακτη θεμιστοκλεους σοβαρη εταιρια καλο ονομα εχει

----------


## giannisapeirwtan

> η niovis δεν ειναι χιωτικη απ την τριπολη ειναι ο πλοιοκτητησ πρων συνεργατησ τ νιαρχου ο μαυρολεων εχει 8 φορτηγα παναμαξ κ κρεναδικα βαζει ελληνες ανεξαρτητα απο σημαια ακομη κ μαγειρουσ κ λοστρωμους εχει γραφεια στην ακτη θεμιστοκλεους σοβαρη εταιρια καλο ονομα εχει


https://greekshippinghalloffame.org/...eon-el&lang=el https://www.mononews.gr/business/shi...iovis-shipping

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> https://greekshippinghalloffame.org/...eon-el&lang=el https://www.mononews.gr/business/shi...iovis-shipping


Σε ευχαριστώ γιά τον σύνδεσμο,οι Μαυρολέοντες είναι παλιά Κασιώτικη οικογένεια,χρόνια εγκατεστημένοι στο Λονδίνο.

----------


## giannisapeirwtan

> Σε ευχαριστώ γιά τον σύνδεσμο,οι Μαυρολέοντες είναι παλιά Κασιώτικη οικογένεια,χρόνια εγκατεστημένοι στο Λονδίνο.


οπου και οσο βρισκουν βαζουν τωρα το πως δεν ξερω σιταρασ μπορει να ειναι ο γενικος διευθυντησ τησ εταιριασ εδω και να φαινεται στ database απο που τα βλεπεις αν επιτρεπεται;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> οπου και οσο βρισκουν βαζουν τωρα το πως δεν ξερω σιταρασ μπορει να ειναι ο γενικος διευθυντησ τησ εταιριασ εδω και να φαινεται στ database απο που τα βλεπεις αν επιτρεπεται;


Greek Shipping Directory,Greek Cypriot Maritime Guide έντυπα.

----------


## manoubras 33

To Βulk Carrier *ERIKETI* που βρίσκεται στο Νεώριον ναυπηγήθηκε το 2008 Shimanami Shipyard, Imabari. To διαχειρίζεται η Alma Shipmanagement με έδρα την Αθήνα.

DSCN0257.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical/Oil Tanker *NORTHERN LIGHT* (Product Shipping Αθήνα) στις 27/05/2021 δεμένο στον προβλήτα ΑΒ του ναυπηγείου, πλέον δεξαμενίζεται στην μικρή.
50922 dwt STX Shipbuilding Κορέα 2006.

100_12036.jpg 100_1206.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Δεν βλέπουμε συχνά Container Ship της Οικογένειας Τσάκου, το *IRENES RAINBOW* που δεξαμενίζεται αυτές τις μέρες στο ναυπηγείο κατασκευάστηκε στην Κορέα το 2006 Hyundai Mipo, και έχει μεταφορική ικανότητα 2824 TEU. Ο όμιλος διαχειρίζεται μεταξύ αλλων 8 πλοία μεταφοράς κοντέινερ, και πρόσφατα έκλεισε συμφωνία για 2 ακόμη ναυπηγήσεις πλοίων κοντέινερ με παράδοση το 2023. 

DSCN0313.JPG DSCN0266.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

13/6/2021 Άφιξη του πλοίου *IONIAN SPIRE* για δεξαμενισμό (Seaspire Maritime INC, Αθήνα) ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 2008 Kanda Shipbuilding.

DSCN0325.JPG DSCN0337.JPG DSCN0348.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 13/6/2021 Άφιξη του πλοίου *IONIAN SPIRE* για δεξαμενισμό (Seaspire Maritime INC, Αθήνα) ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 2008 Kanda Shipbuilding.
> 
> DSCN0325.JPG DSCN0337.JPG DSCN0348.JPG


32269 dwt    μηχανή Mitsubishi UE 14.3 kn.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ας δούμε κ την άφιξη του Bulk Carrier *ARMONIA.GR* για δεξαμενισμό στις 17/6/2021 της M-Maritime του κ.Μυτιληναίου. Ωραίο βαπόρι 61242 dwt γιαπωνέζικο του 2016 κατασκευή.

DSCN0383.JPG DSCN0390.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ας δούμε κ την άφιξη του Bulk Carrier *ARMONIA.GR* για δεξαμενισμό στις 17/6/2021 της M-Maritime του κ.Μυτιληναίου. Ωραίο βαπόρι 61242 dwt γιαπωνέζικο του 2016 κατασκευή.
> 
> DSCN0383.JPG DSCN0390.JPG


Nαυπηγείο Ι-S Shipyard  μηχανή  MAN Β&W  14.5 kn
Tα πλοία του κ.Μυτιληναίου είναι μικρής ηλικίας.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το φορτηγό *MAAS CONFIDENCE* πριν μερικές μέρες στο ναυπηγείο για δεξαμενισμό.

DSCN0454.JPG DSCN0479.JPG DSCN0483.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το φορτηγό *MAAS CONFIDENCE* πριν μερικές μέρες στο ναυπηγείο για δεξαμενισμό.
> 
> DSCN0454.JPG DSCN0479.JPG DSCN0483.JPG


Kλασικό γιαπωνέζικο βαπόρι κ η εταιρεία Ηellas Confidence πελάτης του Νεωρίου.
Ναυπήγηση Hakodate 2016 34914 dwt  μηχανή MAN B&W14,5 kn.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερινή αναχώρηση μετά από επισκευή και δεξαμενισμό του πλοίου *ΑRKI* της Dalex Shipping. Aλλη μια εταιρεία που στηρίζει πολύ το Ναυπηγείο της Σύρου. Η Οικογένεια Δαλακούρα απ'οτι φαίνεται, υπάρχουν ρίζες στην Πάτμο, καθώς τα περισσότερα πλοία τους η ονομασία προέρχονται από παραλίες και μικρά νησιά που υπάγονται στο Δήμο Πάτμου. 
Μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοιο.
Ναυπήγηση 2011 Ιαπωνία Shikoku Dockyard, 30270 dwt 

100_1230.JPG 100_1236.JPG 100_1241.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σημερινή αναχώρηση μετά από επισκευή και δεξαμενισμό του πλοίου *ΑRKI* της Dalex Shipping. Aλλη μια εταιρεία που στηρίζει πολύ το Ναυπηγείο της Σύρου. Η Οικογένεια Δαλακούρα απ'οτι φαίνεται, υπάρχουν ρίζες στην Πάτμο, καθώς τα περισσότερα πλοία τους η ονομασία προέρχονται από παραλίες και μικρά νησιά που υπάγονται στο Δήμο Πάτμου. 
> Μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοιο.
> Ναυπήγηση 2011 Ιαπωνία Shikoku Dockyard, 30270 dwt 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200439 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200440 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200441


Mηχανή ΜΑΝ Β&W  14.3 kn
Απεβίωσε ο ιδρυτής κ πρόεδρος της Dalex Γιώργος Δαλακούρας.Θερμά συλλυπητήρια.

----------


## manoubras 33

Bulk Carrier *SEA INSPIRATION* με πορεία την μικρή δεξαμενή στις 16/7/2021, διαχειρίστρια F.G.M Chartering Limited Πειραιάς. Χτισμένο στην Ιαπωνία το 2011.

100_1248.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Bulk Carrier *SEA INSPIRATION* με πορεία την μικρή δεξαμενή στις 16/7/2021, διαχειρίστρια F.G.M Chartering Limited Πειραιάς. Χτισμένο στην Ιαπωνία το 2011.
> 
> 100_1248.JPG


ναυπηγείο Ιmabari  μηχανή ΜΑΝ Β&W 14.5 kn.
Προχθές η εταιρεία έστειλε στο Αλιάγα το LADY LARA, bulker toy 98.

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο Νεώριον βρέθηκε μεσοβδόμαδα για σύντομη επισκευή ένα μπαλκερ 88279 dwt της Minoa Marine Limited, το *AFEA* ex IKAN KEDEWAS. Το βαπόρι ναυπηγήθηκε το 2006 στην Ιαπωνία, Imabari. Ωραίες βαρδιόλες απο άποψη σχεδίασης, γενικά ωραίο ακομοδέσιο.  

100_1261.JPG 100_1268.JPG DSCN0599.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Φωτογραφίες από την χθεσινή άφιξη και την διαδικασία δεξαμενισμού του Chemical/Oil Tanker *BALTIC* προερχόμενο από τον Πειραιά. Ναυπήγηση Koρεα 2003. Στην τελευταία φωτό παρατηρήστε το ιστιοπλοϊκό σκάφος πριν την μπούκα του λιμανιού, αποφάσισε εκείνη την στιγμή να βγει από το λιμάνι με ελιγμούς για να ανοίξει πανιά, εμποδίζοντας την διαδικασία εισόδου του πλοίου, πάρα τους παρατεταμένους σφιριγμούς του βαποριού από πριν. Συμβαίνει συχνά σε όλα τα λιμάνια, ειδικά τα καλοκαιρία.

DSCN0732.JPG DSCN0743.JPG DSCN0711.JPG DSCN0684.JPG

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Στην τελευταία φωτό παρατηρήστε το ιστιοπλοϊκό σκάφος πριν την μπούκα του λιμανιού, αποφάσισε εκείνη την στιγμή να βγει από το λιμάνι με ελιγμούς για να ανοίξει πανιά, εμποδίζοντας την διαδικασία εισόδου του πλοίου, πάρα τους παρατεταμένους σφιριγμούς του βαποριού από πριν. Συμβαίνει συχνά σε όλα τα λιμάνια, ειδικά τα καλοκαιρία.


Μα το ιστιοφόρο έχει προτεραιότητα ....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφίες από την χθεσινή άφιξη και την διαδικασία δεξαμενισμού του Chemical/Oil Tanker *BALTIC* προερχόμενο από τον Πειραιά. Ναυπήγηση Koρεα 2003. Στην τελευταία φωτό παρατηρήστε το ιστιοπλοϊκό σκάφος πριν την μπούκα του λιμανιού, αποφάσισε εκείνη την στιγμή να βγει από το λιμάνι με ελιγμούς για να ανοίξει πανιά, εμποδίζοντας την διαδικασία εισόδου του πλοίου, πάρα τους παρατεταμένους σφιριγμούς του βαποριού από πριν. Συμβαίνει συχνά σε όλα τα λιμάνια, ειδικά τα καλοκαιρία.
> 
> DSCN0732.JPG DSCN0743.JPG DSCN0711.JPG DSCN0684.JPG


Eίναι από τους "καπετάνιους" του καλοκαιριού.Ο καπετάνιος του γκαζάδικου,πιθανώτατα Έλληνας άν όχι κ Χιώτης λόγω Τσάκου,θα είναι εθισμένος με αυτές τις καταστάσεις.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα στο Νεώριο προερχόμενο από την Ισπανία για προγραμματισμένη επισκευή, το φορτηγό *STAR THETA* (Starbulk) συμφερόντων Πέτρου Παππά. Ναυπήγηση Tsuneishi, Σεμπου Φιλιππίνες 2003.

DSCN1193.JPG DSCN1230.JPG DSCN1183.JPG DSCN1169.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σήμερα στο Νεώριο προερχόμενο από την Ισπανία για προγραμματισμένη επισκευή, το φορτηγό *STAR THETA* (Starbulk) συμφερόντων Πέτρου Παππά. Ναυπήγηση Tsuneishi, Σεμπου Φιλιππίνες 2003.
> 
> DSCN1193.JPG DSCN1230.JPG DSCN1183.JPG DSCN1169.JPG


Φιλιππίνες μεν ,Ιαπωνία δε!!  52425 dwt   μηχανή Β&W 14.5 kn.

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο Νεώριον βρίσκεται αυτές τις ήμερες για επισκευή το Conteinership* CAPE MALE* της Columbia Shipmanagement με έδρα την Κύπρο. Το πλοιο κατασκευάστηκε το 2009 στην Κίνα (Guangzhou Wenchong Shipyard) 2758 teu.

DSCN1488.JPG 100_1287.JPG
Νεώριον 28/9/2021

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημαντικό να βλέπεις τέτοιες εταιρείες να στηρίζουν το ναυπηγείο! Σήμερα πήρε σειρά για δεξαμενισμό στη μεγάλη πλωτη το Chemical Tanker *ALIAKMON* (Sun Enterprises, Πειραιάς) 46792 dwt

100_1309.JPG DSCN1596.JPG DSCN1577.JPG

----------


## gioannis13

Ερώτηση για τους κατασκόπους της Σύρου μιας και το AIS του από τις 3/11 είναι ανενεργό ,έχει έρθει εκεί αυτό ? https://m.naftemporiki.gr/story/1720...-stin-korintho

----------


## manoubras 33

> Ερώτηση για τους κατασκόπους της Σύρου μιας και το AIS του από τις 3/11 είναι ανενεργό ,έχει έρθει εκεί αυτό ? https://m.naftemporiki.gr/story/1720...-stin-korintho


Το βαπόρι βρίσκεται στο Νεώριο για επισκευή, προγραμματισμένη. Συμβαίνει σε πολλά βαπόρια κατά την διάρκεια επισκευής να έχουν το σύστημα κλειστό, αυτό φυσικά δεν το καθιστά ύποπτο. Διαβάζω από το σύνδεσμο σας έχουν περάσει 6-7 μήνες από το περιστατικό. Αυτά φίλε Γιάννη.

----------


## manoubras 33

Η άφιξη του τάνκερ *XANTHOS* στις 6/11/2021
γιαπωνέζικο 60αρι της Pleiades Shipping της Οικογένειας Πειρατικού. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 2005 στο Sumitoyo Heavy Industries. Eχει ωραία πλώρη, κ επίσης αλλα πέντε αδελφα πλοία στην εταιρεία.

DSCN1810.JPG 100_1335.JPG DSCN1812.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η άφιξη του τάνκερ *XANTHOS* στις 6/11/2021
> γιαπωνέζικο 60αρι της Pleiades Shipping της Οικογένειας Πειρατικού. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 2005 στο Sumitoyo Heavy Industries. Eχει ωραία πλώρη, κ επίσης αλλα πέντε αδελφα πλοία στην εταιρεία.
> 
> DSCN1810.JPG 100_1335.JPG DSCN1812.JPG


61369 dwt μηχανή Β&W 14.8 kn
H εταιρεία βγάζει ονόματα ποταμών.Ο Ξάνθος είναι ποταμός στη Μ. Ασία.

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο Νεώριο έφτασε για επισκευή πλοίο της ιστορικής παραδοσιακής εταιρείας Empros Lines της Οικ. Δρακοπούλου. Πρόκειται για το φορτηγό *ALANI* 63427 dwt του 2017 ναυπήγηση. Στο βαπόρι βλέπουμε μια διαφορετική σχεδίαση ακομοδεσιου, αρκετά πιο μικρή,στενη γέφυρα με φαρδιές βαρδιόλες, επιβλητικές και οι αντιρίδες στήριξης. Θα ήθελα να διαβάσω γνώμες για το βαπόρι.

100_1344.JPG 100_1353.JPG DSCN1901.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο Νεώριο έφτασε για επισκευή πλοίο της ιστορικής παραδοσιακής εταιρείας Empros Lines της Οικ. Δρακοπούλου. Πρόκειται για το φορτηγό *ALANI* 63427 dwt του 2017 ναυπήγηση. Στο βαπόρι βλέπουμε μια διαφορετική σχεδίαση ακομοδεσιου, αρκετά πιο μικρή,στενη γέφυρα με φαρδιές βαρδιόλες, επιβλητικές και οι αντιρίδες στήριξης. Θα ήθελα να διαβάσω γνώμες για το βαπόρι.
> 
> 100_1344.JPG 100_1353.JPG DSCN1901.JPG


Nαυπήγησης Ιwagi,θυμίζει ULCC περίπου του 70 όταν κάποια ναυπηγεία στην Ιαπωνία έκαναν μικρά ακομοντέσια κ με στηρίγματα στις βαρδιόλες,γιά να φέρνουν μικρή αντίσταση.

----------


## manoubras 33

To Bulk Carrier *SKYROS* της Lydia Mar που αναφέραμε παραπάνω, βρίσκεται ακόμη στο ναυπηγείο για εργασίες. Ας το δούμε σε τρεις πόζες διαφορετικές...στη δεξαμενή,κ σε νυχτερινή μεθόρμιση για προβλήτα ΑΒ. Ναυπήγηση Saiki Iαπωνια 1998.

DSCN1913.JPG DSCN19430.JPG 100_1376.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλησπέρα, χρόνια πολλά στους Ναυτικούς, και του χρόνου να είμαστε καλά. Στο Νεώριο το Chemical/Oil Tanker *FALCON NOSTOS* της Falcon Νavigation με έδρα την Αθήνα. Ναυπήγηση SLS Heavy Industreis, Koρέα 2006 με διαστάσεις 183 x 32.

100_1379.JPG 100_1385.JPG
Νεώριον 2/12/2021

----------


## manoubras 33

Ποδαρικό στο Νεώριον, αλλά και για το νησί γενικότερα έκανε φέτος ανήμερα της Πρωτοχρονιάς το *EQUINOX AGNANDOUSA* της Ελληνικής πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας Equinox Maritime ltd συμφερόντων κ.Γκουμα και Λεκανίδη, το πλοιο πέρασε τα φανάρια του λιμανιού με τα ρυμουλκά στις 11:30 το πρωί, με ωραίους βαπορίσιους συριγμούς.  Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε!

Δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου στις εγκαταστάσεις του Ναυπηγείου.

DSCN2124.JPG DSCN2153.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ποδαρικό στο Νεώριον, αλλά και για το νησί γενικότερα έκανε φέτος ανήμερα της Πρωτοχρονιάς το *EQUINOX AGNANDOUSA* της Ελληνικής πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας Equinox Maritime ltd συμφερόντων κ.Γκουμα και Λεκανίδη, το πλοιο πέρασε τα φανάρια του λιμανιού με τα ρυμουλκά στις 11:30 το πρωί, με ωραίους βαπορίσιους συριγμούς.  Καλή χρονιά να έχουμε!
> 
> Δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου στις εγκαταστάσεις του Ναυπηγείου.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201126 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201127


Nαυπήγησης Νantong COSCO KHI 2011  58680 dwt  μηχανή MAN B&W 14.5 kn
Το λες κ γιαπωνέζικο καθότι συνεργασία COSCO με Κawasaki.
Xρόνια Πολλά,Καλή Χρονιά!

----------


## manoubras 33

Η άφιξη του Bulk Carrier *MYKONOS DAWN* στις 11/01/2021 με πορεία την μικρή δεξαμενή, το βαπόρι χτίστηκε στην Κίνα το 2017 στο Avic Weihai Shipyard 37880 dwt. Aνηκει στην πλοιοκτήτρια Lamda Maritime SA με έδρα της Αθήνα. Φωτογραφία και από πρύμα μετά τον δεξαμενισμό του.

100_1399.jpg 100_1408.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σύρος, Νεώριον 27/1/2022
Ρυμουλκουμενο με το ανοικτής θαλάσσης ΜARJANA K έφτασε από τον Λίβανο για επισκευή ένα 27χρονο Bulk Lumber Carrier με όνομα* AMAL-T*.Σύμφωνα με το equasis το βαπόρι ανήκει στην εταιρεία ΑΚΗ ΜΑRITIME με έδρα τον Πειραιά. Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία στο Kanda Shipbuilding 28458 dwt. Στο βαπόρι βλέπουμε δεν υπάρχουν οι καδένες και οι άγκυρες, αλλά λείπει και το τιμόνι....για να δούμε τι θα δούμε. Τα προηγούμενα ονόματα του είναι ΑΤΗΕΝΑ, JUDI MERAY.

100_1424.JPG 100_1428.JPG 100_1430.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύρος, Νεώριον 27/1/2022
> Ρυμουλκουμενο με το ανοικτής θαλάσσης ΜARJANA K έφτασε από τον Λίβανο για επισκευή ένα 27χρονο Bulk Lumber Carrier με όνομα* AMAL-T*.Σύμφωνα με το equasis το βαπόρι ανήκει στην εταιρεία ΑΚΗ ΜΑRITIME με έδρα τον Πειραιά. Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία στο Kanda Shipbuilding 28458 dwt. Στο βαπόρι βλέπουμε δεν υπάρχουν οι καδένες και οι άγκυρες, αλλά λείπει και το τιμόνι....για να δούμε τι θα δούμε. Τα προηγούμενα ονόματα του είναι ΑΤΗΕΝΑ, JUDI MERAY.
> 
> 100_1424.JPG 100_1428.JPG 100_1430.JPG


K με σοβαρή σημαία...Μπελίζ. Το διαχειρίζεται η Sonar Ships Management.
28458 dwt  μηχανή Μitsubishi UE 14.0 kn.

----------


## manoubras 33

Γεμάτο με βαπόρια είναι το Νεώριο, όλα φορτηγά. Έφτασε και ένα της Οικογένειας Χαλκούση το *ALMAR* ναυπήγηση του 2012 στο ΝACKS Nantong Cosco Kawasaki 58698 dwt. 

100_1433.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα αμέσως μετα τον αποδεξαμενισμό του bulk carrier* QUEEN JUDI* αναμένονταν μεθόρμιση, μέχρι να γίνουν σκατζες. Ναυπήγηση Κanda Iαπωνια 2004, 32621 DWT  λιβανέζικων συμφερόντων, το μανατζάρει η Eastern Star Shipping.
Και μια φωτογραφία γενικού πλάνου του Ναυπηγείου το σαββατοκύριακο. 

100_1463.JPG 100_1462.JPG DSCN2385.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Είσοδος του φορτηγού *BENJAMIN CONFIDENCE* σήμερα νωρίς το μεσημέρι, με πορεία τη μικρή δεξαμενή. Το βαπόρι ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία, Hakodate Shipyard το 2017, 34989 DWT

DSCN2438.JPG DSCN2467.JPG
13/3/2022

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο Νεώριο βλέπουμε άλλο ένα πλοιο της M/Maritime, ακόμη μια εταιρεία που δίνει ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης στο ναυπηγείο. Το βαπόρι άνηκε στη Scorpio Bulkers η οποία πούλησε όλα τα φορτηγά πλοια της. Το *ΑPOLLO.GR* ex SBI APOLLO ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία, πρόσφατα εκτέλεσε εγκατάσταση πληντρίδων ''γυμνού τύπου'' και όπως σε πολλά βαπόρια χαλάει την αισθητική εμφάνιση...Κανονισμος όμως είναι αυτός.

Συρος Νεωριον 08/4/2022
100_1512.JPG DSCN2565.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο Νεώριο βλέπουμε άλλο ένα πλοιο της M/Maritime, ακόμη μια εταιρεία που δίνει ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης στο ναυπηγείο. Το βαπόρι άνηκε στη Scorpio Bulkers η οποία πούλησε όλα τα φορτηγά πλοια της. Το *ΑPOLLO.GR* ex SBI APOLLO ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία, πρόσφατα εκτέλεσε εγκατάσταση πληντρίδων ''γυμνού τύπου'' και όπως σε πολλά βαπόρια χαλάει την αισθητική εμφάνιση...Κανονισμος όμως είναι αυτός.
> 
> Συρος Νεωριον 08/4/2022
> 100_1512.JPG DSCN2565.JPG


Nαυπήγηση Μitsui 2016  60437 dwt  MAN B&W  14.5 kn

----------


## manoubras 33

Φωτο από την άφιξη και την διαδικασία δεξαμενισμού του Bulk Carrier *TAIBO* στις 2/5/2022 προερχόμενο από τα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. Πλοιοκτήτρια Costamare (Kωνσταντακόπουλος) 
Ναυπήγηση Κίνα 2011. 35112 dwt

DSCN2700.JPG DSCN2717.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

H πλοιοκτήτρια Costamare έστειλε άλλο ένα φορτηγό πλοίο στο Νεώριον, το* PARITY* ex INTERLINK PARITY το οποίο δεξαμενίζεται στη μεγάλη, κινεζικής κατασκευής του 2012 37152 dwt.
Στη μικρή δεξαμενή βρίσκεται το Βulk/Lumber Carrier *SEA BRAVE* της Genimar. Η μικρή αυτή εταιρεία της Οικογενείας Κτιστάκη-Λιαδή με 3 βαπόρια,  μαθαίνω ότι πρόκειται για πολύ νοικοκυρεμένη εταιρεία. Ναυπήγηση Shin Kochi Juko Ιαπωνία 2004.

DSCN2853.JPG DSCN2865.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

To Δ/Ξ *ETERNAL SUNSHINE* της Product Shipping του κ.Παππά. Το βλέπουμε και στη δεύτερη φώτο στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή.
Ιαπωνία 2004 45950 DWT
10/7/2022

DSCN3027.JPG DSCN3030.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Παρουσιάζω ακόμη ένα βαπόρι, χτισμένο στη Κορέα το 2012, που βρίσκεται στις εγκαταστάσεις, είναι το Bulk Carrier *BELLA JUDI* ex IONIC HUNTRESS (Ιοnic Shipping) Σαρακάκης. Απο το JUDI υποψιάζομαι Λιβανέζους τους νέους πλοιοκτήτες.
Γενική εικόνα Νεωρίου χθες Κυριακή.
Από ΑΡ. ΑΝΑSTASIA S της Order πουλήθηκε. BELLA JUDI, GAZ FIDELITY naftomar, OCEAN TRADER της FGM Chartering, ETERNAL SUNSHINE, ARIANDE της Αsso.

DSCN3034.JPG 100_1582.JPG DSCN3039.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παρουσιάζω ακόμη ένα βαπόρι, χτισμένο στη Κορέα το 2012, που βρίσκεται στις εγκαταστάσεις, είναι το Bulk Carrier *BELLA JUDI* ex IONIC HUNTRESS (Ιοnic Shipping) Σαρακάκης. Απο το JUDI υποψιάζομαι Λιβανέζους τους νέους πλοιοκτήτες.
> Γενική εικόνα Νεωρίου χθες Κυριακή.
> Από ΑΡ. ΑΝΑSTASIA S της Order πουλήθηκε. BELLA JUDI, GAZ FIDELITY naftomar, OCEAN TRADER της FGM Chartering, ETERNAL SUNSHINE, ARIANDE της Αsso.
> 
> DSCN3034.JPG 100_1582.JPG DSCN3039.jpg


Στην Ιοnic είναι και ο  κ. Βλασόπουλος.

----------


## manoubras 33

Στις οθόνες μας ένα παλιο φορτηγό του 1994 που εκτελεί εργασίες. Έφτασε στις 13/7/2022 σαν *EMBRACE* και μετονομάστηκε σε *PRINCESS BANA*.
22060 DWT ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία, Mε επιφύλαξη Διαχειρίστρια φαίνεται μια VRS Maritime με εδρα το Ντουμπάι.
Προηγούμενα ονόματα πλοίου DORTHE OLDENDORFF, ADRIATIC ID, HUI SHUN

100_1614.JPG DSCN3077.JPG DSCN3104.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στις οθόνες μας ένα παλιο φορτηγό του 1994 που εκτελεί εργασίες. Έφτασε στις 13/7/2022 σαν *EMBRACE* και μετονομάστηκε σε *PRINCESS BANA*.
> 22060 DWT ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία, Mε επιφύλαξη Διαχειρίστρια φαίνεται μια VRS Maritime με εδρα το Ντουμπάι.
> Προηγούμενα ονόματα πλοίου DORTHE OLDENDORFF, ADRIATIC ID, HUI SHUN
> 
> 100_1614.JPG DSCN3077.JPG DSCN3104.JPG


Σημαία St Kitts & Nevis κ η προηγούμενη Palau,όλες της πλάκας.Βρίσκω την εταιρεία με έδρα τον Πειραιά.

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλησπέρα φίλοι, η άφιξη του Βulker *SOFIA R* στις 11/8/2022
Πραγματικά όμορφο βαπόρι για τα σημερινά δεδομένα. Το συγκεκριμένο χτίστηκε το 2012 στα Ναυπηγεία της Hyundai στην Κορέα. Πλοιοκτήτρια μια αρκετά παλαιά εταιρία που δραστηριοποιείτε στο χώρο με έδρα τον Πειραιά, η Rigos John J Marine Enterpraise.

DSCN3200.JPG DSCN3215.JPG DSCN3231.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Νέα άφιξη σε ένα γεμάτο ναυπηγείο με πλοία προς επισκευή.
Πρόκειται για το Bulk/lumber Carrier *NORD VIND* χτισμένο στο Imabari το 2010 28225 dwt

DSCN3450.JPG DSCN3433.JPG DSCN3456.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα στον δεξαμενισμό του *ΟΚΥROE* της Product Shipping.
74999 dwt Κορέα 2004
Μεγάλο βαπόρι.

DSCN3531.JPG DSCN3642.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

11/11/2022
Καλημέρα σε ολους. Έφτασε το δεξαμενόπλοιο *RES COGITANS* της Product Shipping, στη δεξαμενη κ το DYLAΝ.
RES COGITANS χτισμένο στην Κορέα το 2004, 75000 DWT
100_1645.JPG DSCN3779.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Πρώτη άφιξη και ποδαρικό για το 2023 σήμερα στο Ναυπηγείο το bulker *OLYMPIA.GR* της M/Maritime του Ομίλου Μυτιλιναίου. Ναυπήγηση Shin kurushima 2018 61222 dwt

100_1663.JPG 100_1661.JPG
Καλή χρονιά!

----------

